# Sindulge Discussion



## Pancua (Feb 27, 2012)

Who else joined?

I didn't schedule the consultation last night and it looks like I can't go back and do it now. :/ But poking around on the website, their product prices are not what I was expecting.

This could be promising!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 27, 2012)

I did! I read an article on beauty army (I think it was actual on the beauty army site, even) that said sindulge would be a direct competitor, so hopefully they are similar and just as fabulous.

My consultation is tonight. Glamouordolleyes emailed them about her consultation and I think they are going to help her out, so I'd shoot them an email about that...I'll let you know if its helpful or worth it after I have mine!


----------



## Pancua (Feb 27, 2012)

From the sounds of it, you won't get product until after your consult?

I'm very curious to hear what happens with yours! 
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did! I read an article on beauty army (I think it was actual on the beauty army site, even) that said sindulge would be a direct competitor, so hopefully they are similar and just as fabulous.
> 
> My consultation is tonight. Glamouordolleyes emailed them about her consultation and I think they are going to help her out, so I'd shoot them an email about that...I'll let you know if its helpful or worth it after I have mine!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From the sounds of it, you won't get product until after your consult?
> 
> I'm very curious to hear what happens with yours!



It's at 6 PM Eastern time tonight, so I'll be sure to update afterward!


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah the site says that the box ships a week after your consultation meeting.  Mine is tomorrow at 6:30 since I'm in class until 8 tonight. I wish I could have done it today though, i'm so excited! The products seem like things i can actually AFFORD! And hopefully the points go towards them


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 27, 2012)

I also noticed they haven't posted anything yet for the FAQs like they said they would...i'm definitely going to ask them tomorrow about the canceling policy


----------



## MakeupA (Feb 27, 2012)

I know I posted about it earlier, but in case anyone missed it I used the promo code (JKFF) via their newsletter and my first month is free (Well actually 1cent  and hopefully it will work for you ) This is an inexpensive way to test this new subscription. I'm so excited to see what we get this month!


----------



## Pancua (Feb 27, 2012)

I saw it and was able to use it. Should be interesting!


----------



## snllama (Feb 27, 2012)

They wouldn't take my first credit card! But I think it had to do with the way my name is printed on it, meh. But thanks for telling us about the JKFF it worked for me!!

I have my beauty consultation this Wed at 4:30, it was the first day available.​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​ I do have to say I do not like that their beauty profile is an exact rip from birchbox.​ They barely changed anything from the survey...​


----------



## Souly (Feb 27, 2012)

The code worked for me. Couldn't resist 1 cent! My consult is Weds.

Thanks for the code *Makeup A*


----------



## MissMonica (Feb 27, 2012)

I also used the code to join for a penny!  Thanks!! One thing that does make me a bit nervous: on their beauty profile information, "If I'm going to splurge on a product" question, it says "Effictive Skincare".  Call me crazy, but it makes me nervous to give my credit card info to a company without spell check....


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 27, 2012)

I just got a confirmation for my purchase and it contained the link for scheduling the consultation, so those of you who closed the box, just sit tight!


----------



## Pancua (Feb 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got a confirmation for my purchase and it contained the link for scheduling the consultation, so those of you who closed the box, just sit tight!


Got mine, 1pm PST, just need to remember that for CST. LOL


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't know if they've thought this consultation out...I followed the instructions in the email confirmation but I have no idea how to access it and my consult is in 7 minutes, lol.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 27, 2012)

I did however manage to find the cancel button and I'm about to push it...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 27, 2012)

Did you figure it out? I had to email them and they gave me a link to follow (not the one in the original email)



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did however manage to find the cancel button and I'm about to push it...


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Did you figure it out? I had to email them and they gave me a link to follow (not the one in the original email)



No, I tried to email them but it wouldn't let me send my message via their "contact us" form, so I just gave up and canceled. : I really don't need another sub anyway lol.


----------



## snllama (Feb 27, 2012)

aw boo. if someone figures out what the link is. let us know. i have mine on wednesday, so hopefully they get it taken care of.

it seems like they made the website public a little too soon, should have had everything ready to go before the launch.

but im still excited.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 27, 2012)

That is basically what they told me in their reply to my email:
 

[SIZE=11pt]Hi Jenna,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]I sincerely apologize for the issues you faced today.  With the rush of new members, our site has been unable to keep up.  This is not the experience we wish for our members and Iâ€™m sorry you had to go through this.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]I have cancelled your membership and issued you a full refund.  We only send sample boxes out after the consultation has been completed.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]I hope that you can try us once again in the near future.  Please feel free to use promo code JKFF for your first month free.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Thank you,[/SIZE]

So at least they offered me a refund and the code for the free first box if I decide to join again. I'll wait and see how other's consultations go.


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 27, 2012)

I saw Vanessa's transcript from the subscription list thread, now I'm really excited!! I may try to log in a few min early to make sure I don't have the same problem...just in case I need to e-mail them too.

I'm also really excited they have a "suspend" subscription button! This means when I leave this summer I don't have to cancel completely (that's assuming I like the sub and want to keep it!)


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw Vanessa's transcript from the subscription list thread, now I'm really excited!! I may try to log in a few min early to make sure I don't have the same problem...just in case I need to e-mail them too.



I logged in 15 minutes early and it didn't matter, for whatever that is worth. I'd email at least an hour before.


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 27, 2012)

Okay good to know, thanks!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 27, 2012)

This is the link they that they sent me:

http://www.sindulge.com/videocall/christina/

It's obviously different by whoever the consultant is so maybe if the login doesn't work, play with that link..

I am super excited since she seems to be interested in sending me mostly make up items, this is a service I have been waiting for!!


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 27, 2012)

Mine is also Christina, I don't actually have to do a videocall with that link do I? You did an online chat right?

And yay for makeup! I hope by the time I have my chat they still have enough of the products left...I always get paranoid with things like that haha


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Feb 27, 2012)

I subbed earlier as well, also for the $.01 offer. I'm really excited, my consultation is this Wednesday at 4:15pm. I hope the first box is good, but then again I kind of don't. Now I'm up to 9 monthly subscriptions..lol I just cant bring myself to quit any!


----------



## snllama (Feb 27, 2012)

I have Ami and it looks like this link would work for it:

http://www.sindulge.com/videocall/ami/

On the page it shows you the option to video chat or text chat. Im kind of tempted to do a video chat so she can see my hair/eye/skin colors. 

But I may get flustered and end up saying I love face masks and worry all the time about aging and need more moisturizer (things I do not want) since I tend to ramble about nothing on video chats.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 27, 2012)

Signed up! I get to talk to Ami! hehe. This sounds fun.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Feb 27, 2012)

I have Ami too!


----------



## Pancua (Feb 27, 2012)

I have Christina as well!  can't wait for tomorrow
 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is also Christina, I don't actually have to do a videocall with that link do I? You did an online chat right?
> 
> And yay for makeup! I hope by the time I have my chat they still have enough of the products left...I always get paranoid with things like that haha


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes, I did a text chat, when you go to the page, it asks for video chat or text chat and then you just put in your name and your "question", which I just put consultation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is also Christina, I don't actually have to do a videocall with that link do I? You did an online chat right?
> 
> And yay for makeup! I hope by the time I have my chat they still have enough of the products left...I always get paranoid with things like that haha



Unfortunately I think this one is going to be good. I am only going by what she told me but she said she was going to be sending me mainly make up (no skin care, since I told her I wasn't interested). This one seems to be really tailored to what your likes are.
 



> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I subbed earlier as well, also for the $.01 offer. I'm really excited, my consultation is this Wednesday at 4:15pm. I hope the first box is good, but then again I kind of don't. Now I'm up to 9 monthly subscriptions..lol I just cant bring myself to quit any!


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Feb 27, 2012)

> Yes, I did a text chat, when you go to the page, it asks for video chat or text chat and then you just put in your name and your "question", which I just put consultation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â  *Unfortunately I think this one is going to be good. I am only going by what she told me but she said she was going to be sending me mainly make up (no skin care, since I told her I wasn't interested). This one seems to be really tailored to what your likes are.* Â


 Ohh man, this just made me so excited!!


----------



## calexxia (Feb 28, 2012)

Dang it....kinda getting tempted again by this one....especially with the one cent code. 

Sounds dumb, but something I really like is that they are up front about the value of their boxes "At least $18 worth of stuff for $12" is WAY more believable than "Products worth over $50 each month!"


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 28, 2012)

So, I just re-registered for sindulge, using the penny code. They've updated the links in the consultation email to take you to the right site, so now I'm meeting with Ami on Friday afternoon. I was mad last night that they wasted my time, but they've made up for it, especially now that I'm not paying full price. Now I'll just have to hope that our staff meeting does run long, lol.


----------



## jennilovesryan (Feb 28, 2012)

the appointment time is like, california time right?


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 28, 2012)

Technically, but you can reset the time zone to your own.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 28, 2012)

They seem to have great customer service and to give you that coupon code is awesome too! Hopefully this box is well worth the hassle.
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I just re-registered for sindulge, using the penny code. They've updated the links in the consultation email to take you to the right site, so now I'm meeting with Ami on Friday afternoon. I was mad last night that they wasted my time, but they've made up for it, especially now that I'm not paying full price. Now I'll just have to hope that our staff meeting does run long, lol.


----------



## jennilovesryan (Feb 28, 2012)

they totally emailed me right away with a question i had. two thumbs up so far.


----------



## glamigirl (Feb 28, 2012)

just had my chat with christina...so far, i'm impressed with the service and looking forward to my box.  they seem to be making that extra effort in getting to know the customer and catering the box to our specific needs and interest.  great job, sindulge!


----------



## JadedBeauty (Feb 28, 2012)

I just had my chat with Christina as well!  I am very excited because I should be receiving a box focused of bright eye make up!  This one seems to be the best subscription service so far in my opinion.  I will decide for sure once I actually receive the box


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 28, 2012)

yay! I just had my consultation.  They're sending me Youngblood's Primer and makeup with different colors I can try (I said i'm exploring colors for my skin tone right now). I also said I wanted bodycare that helped with stretchmarks and even skin tone so she said she'd look for that too.

So excited!


----------



## Pancua (Feb 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yay! I just had my consultation.  They're sending me Youngblood's Primer and makeup with different colors I can try (I said i'm exploring colors for my skin tone right now). I also said I wanted bodycare that helped with stretchmarks and even skin tone so she said she'd look for that too.
> 
> So excited!


She told me a bout that primer as well!


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 28, 2012)

I have yet to buy/try any primers so I jumped on that offer haha, hopefully it's not one of those .01oz trials haha


----------



## un3xpectedfate (Feb 28, 2012)

Sigh, I missed my consultation because of the time zone difference. I just sent them an e-mail. I hope I can get it re-scheduled.


----------



## geniabeme (Feb 28, 2012)

I have my consult tomorrow! I am probably going to do the video chat. Has anyone does this?


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Feb 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yay! I just had my consultation.  They're sending me Youngblood's Primer and makeup with different colors I can try (I said i'm exploring colors for my skin tone right now). I also said I wanted bodycare that helped with stretchmarks and even skin tone so she said she'd look for that too.
> 
> So excited!



Wow, I hope they really come through with these things! I'll definitely be asking for makeups. I'm in the market to extend my foundation collection.


----------



## FireNRice (Feb 29, 2012)

I gave in and signed up too.  The brands and items they were featuring look promising!


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Feb 29, 2012)

The last thing I need is another box but for a penny...why not!? I want to keep my subs at two. Sindulge v. Sample Society


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Feb 29, 2012)

i want to re-register too - where is the cancel button?
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I just re-registered for sindulge, using the penny code. They've updated the links in the consultation email to take you to the right site, so now I'm meeting with Ami on Friday afternoon. I was mad last night that they wasted my time, but they've made up for it, especially now that I'm not paying full price. Now I'll just have to hope that our staff meeting does run long, lol.


----------



## calexxia (Feb 29, 2012)

Weird. My account says my order is complete (although it was giving me crap about the expiration date on my CC), but I've not yet received an email confirmation nor anything about setting up a consult.


----------



## snllama (Feb 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Weird. My account says my order is complete (although it was giving me crap about the expiration date on my CC), but I've not yet received an email confirmation nor anything about setting up a consult.



you may want to email them. although I received confirmation only after I set up my consultation. And you only get the option to set up the consultation AFTER you complete the beauty profile. Have you set up your beauty profile?


----------



## calexxia (Feb 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> you may want to email them. although I received confirmation only after I set up my consultation. And you only get the option to set up the consultation AFTER you complete the beauty profile. Have you set up your beauty profile?



Yup, did that before I placed the order....I'll deal with it in the mornin'  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *makeupgooroo8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i want to re-register too - where is the cancel button?



I don't know if they will give everyone a refund, I sent them an email about how they wasted my time when my original consultation didn't happen even though I logged in.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 29, 2012)

> yay! I just had my consultation.  They're sending me Youngblood's Primer and makeup with different colors I can try (I said i'm exploring colors for my skin tone right now). I also said I wanted bodycare that helped with stretchmarks and even skin tone so she said she'd look for that too.
> 
> So excited!


 She told me she would send me the primer "that she talked about" which she never said anything about primer. I have a feeling that her responses are cut and paste. But yay, I've heard great things about youngblood!


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 29, 2012)

yeah I didn't get my confirmation till after I got the email about my consultation. I think they're just getting their system up and running, which is fine as long as they have good CS to make up for anything that may go wrong
 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> you may want to email them. although I received confirmation only after I set up my consultation. And you only get the option to set up the consultation AFTER you complete the beauty profile. Have you set up your beauty profile?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 29, 2012)

Anyone else sign up at their consultation time and it say no one was available and to leave a message?


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 29, 2012)

this happened to me too, they didn't actually become "available" till the exact time of my consultation. I just kept closing that box and pressing it again until they became available
 



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else sign up at their consultation time and it say no one was available and to leave a message?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 29, 2012)

Since you're only "allowed" 15 minutes, I think sometimes it will go over, specially with a new system and people don't know what is going on. I was 10 minutes "late" already since I didn't have any clue where I was going.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Feb 29, 2012)

I have mine in a few hours, I'm so excited! EDIT: I'm so dumb :icon_cry: I saw the end time of my apt. "4:15" and thought that was my start time.. So.. I missed it.. AUGH! Got an e-mail from Ami so hopefully I'll be able to reschedule for a time in the near future. I'm such a doink.


----------



## Souly (Feb 29, 2012)

I just had mine w/ Ami. She didn't tell me what she was sending. I told her I wanted anti-aging skincare, lip gloss &amp; nail polish so we will see. Super excited about this!!


----------



## mackattack (Feb 29, 2012)

I just had my consultation... I understand this is something that sets them apart from other subs, but it was very inconvenient
for me... I have a toddler, and I was running back and forth trying to answer the questions asked. I wasn't able to give much input due to my toddler, but she told me she would be sending me an HD powder, a few mineral eye shadows and a few eyeliners in trendy colors... That all are natural based. So we shall see!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mackattack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just had my consultation... I understand this is something that sets them apart from other subs, but it was very inconvenient
> 
> for me... I have a toddler, and I was running back and forth trying to answer the questions asked. I wasn't able to give much input due to my toddler, but she told me she would be sending me an HD powder, a few mineral eye shadows and a few eyeliners in trendy colors... That all are natural based. So we shall see!



I find it very inconvenient too, especially since they didn't show up/sent the wrong link for my first one, so I just sat there for 15 minutes trying to contact them. I don't see myself staying past the free box because of it.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Feb 29, 2012)

I was able to reschedule my apt for tonight at 7pm est. I find it a little inconvenient that you can't do 'in between' times. I have pilates tonight until 7 so I'm going to have to cut it a little short to make sure I'm home BY 7, otherwise I would have had to wait like a week for a new time. I wish I could have picked like 7:10 or something.


----------



## snllama (Feb 29, 2012)

I just had my consultation. Funny that I was going on and on how excited I was to try more make-up. But my skin is just so icky lately that I asked for products to help reduce redness. 

She said she would look into a primer to alleviate redness and then a good foundation to help even out my skin tone.

And I told her that I've never worn liquid or gel eyeliner and she is sending me a brown liquid or gel sample to try out. 

I also told her that I still have problems with black heads, and how I started using dermalogica microfoliant which seems to be working well, but that I get breakouts from my skin getting rid of all the impurities. So she is going to look for a different type of product that will work better and help speed up the products. And she is going to check all samples they may send out against the ingredients of microfoliant I already have so that I get something new and maybe better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Im really impressed. It was short and sweet. It helped that I already had a list of my concerns and general idea of what I wanted to convey written out. I didn't even get halfway through my list!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Feb 29, 2012)

I missed my scheduled time slot too and this is what happened:

_Consultation. Is it possible to receive more makeup products than skin/hair products? I have many beauty subscriptions and I'm more interested in cosmetics as most of the others send a lot of skin care products._
*Ami* has joined the chat.
*Ami:* Hi. I'm sorry I don't have you listed on my consult schedule
*Ami:* what is your last name and what was your consult time?
*Jill:* I didn't receive a follow up email so I went back to my original email and saw that it was for 2:30. Last name is . There has been a lot of talk of confusion on the whole consultation thing on MakeupTalk.com
*Ami:* Ok, well no worries. We can do your consult now, I just want to make sure and address all technical difficulties around timing/scheduling as they come my way!
*Jill:* No problem, it was me. Some girls love the idea and some are a bit shy. (and/or just don't want to - that would be me . . . that's an afteredit on my part, lol, I didn't want to make her feel bad that I didn't want to have to have a big discussion before being able to get my subscription, but it was actually quite nice.  Hope we don't have to do it every month, though, because it could be quite bothersome to make an appointment every month, should've thought to ask her that.  Oops! - end edit)
*Ami:* So, from your initial question..we do offer more than just skin/hair care
*Ami:* we are also looking into nail care and possibly perfumes
*Ami:* anything you'd specifically like to see?
*Jill:* Don't get me wrong, I'm all for a great skin product, but just not all skin products.
*Ami:* Totally understand
*Ami:* let's start here--what's your age, skin tone/type
*Ami:* just to have that on file going forward
*Jill:* I also like nail polishes or top coats, nail strips (ala Incoco or Sally Hansen type), not so much hair care as my hair is very long and already well taken care of.
*Jill:* 36, 140 in MakeupForever foundation, probably a medium/light medium sand color and combination skin that can be a bit oily.
*Ami:* Ok, great info
*Ami:* so more breakthrough, new trends pertaining to nail care interests you?
*Ami:* And, are there any specific makeup/beauty concerns that you do have?
*Jill:* Yes. I bought 40 boxes of the Sally Hansen strips for a mani/pedi party for friends, so I'd say I'm interested, lol.
*Jill:* I am concerned with aging, although I seem to be aging gracefully thank goodness and am interested in new beauty trends as far as shadows, liners, and mascaras go. I'm pretty adventurous.
*Ami:* wow! 40 boxes..what a great idea though! =)
*Ami:* Ok, so that's great about your adventurous side with makeup
*Ami:* and anti-aging..
*Ami:* we will get some samples to you that address all these needs/interests
*Ami:* and as far as your skin goes..is it sensitive, prone to break outs, etc?
*Jill:* There's a bit of a trick to putting them on, so I hope to help others see how great they work. 2 weeks of done nails with lots of typing and no problems or chips. Thanks for your help, looking forward to getting the samples and being a part of the launch.
*Jill:* Not sensitive, I do breakout some, not too much.
*Ami:* I love and use them myself so I'm right there with you
*Ami:* The colors I want are always gone that's my only issues!
*Jill:* Ebay
*Jill:* So you have my c.c. info and after this we'll be all set, correct? Do I get to see what I'll get ahead of time or is it more of a surprise thing like Birchbox?
*Ami:* Good tip! =)
*Ami:* Ok, well thank you for your initial information. I have enough for your first sample kit. Is there anything else you'd like to add before we finish up?
*Jill:* No, I think I'm all good. Cosmetics, nails, some skin care, not so much hair care, I don't mind lifestyle extras, I know some people don't like those so much. I'm a pretty open person and am looking forward to trying new things.
*Ami:* Fantastic..you know what you want, which is great!
*Jill:* When does the first box ship?
*Ami:* I'll put your first pack together soon and you should be expecting that within a few weeks. If you have any questions until then feel free to email me  at [email protected]
*Jill:* Perfect
*Jill:* Thanks so much for your help, Ami. I'll let the girls on MakeupTalk know that it was easy and painless, lol
*Ami:* Perfect! Thank you so much =)
*Ami:* Have a wonderful rest of your week!
*Jill:* Have a great leap day! Bye.
 
So that wasn't too bad.  I wish I would've gotten an answer on whether I'd know what I'd get ahead of time, but I was done with the chatting and ready to go.  Maybe one of my subscriptions will actually be a surprise after all! ha ha 
Hope this helps someone, I know I was curious about what it'd be like before I had my consult.


----------



## geniabeme (Feb 29, 2012)

Just had my video chat with Ami! It took like 3 minutes and I am excited for the products! She said she would see if she had any mineral foundations that would fit my skin tone since she could see me. I thought that was a pretty cool thing that no other subscriptions do!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 29, 2012)

LOL, Poor Ami must have been busy last hour, I spoke to her as well and she was kind and pleasant. Lovely to talk to. It's completely painless, no worries fellow glamorous ones!


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Feb 29, 2012)

i thought there was an actual place to click "cancel" on their site?
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if they will give everyone a refund, I sent them an email about how they wasted my time when my original consultation didn't happen even though I logged in.


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Feb 29, 2012)

i have mine in 5 minutes and it is very inconvenient and annoying as i have 3 kids under 6!
 



> Originally Posted by *mackattack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just had my consultation... I understand this is something that sets them apart from other subs, but it was very inconvenient
> for me... I have a toddler, and I was running back and forth trying to answer the questions asked. I wasn't able to give much input due to my toddler, but she told me she would be sending me an HD powder, a few mineral eye shadows and a few eyeliners in trendy colors... That all are natural based. So we shall see!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *makeupgooroo8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i thought there was an actual place to click "cancel" on their site?



There is, but I don't think it gives you a refund. When you log in go to "my subscriptions" then click edit, there you'll have the option to cancel, prolong, or suspend your subscription. Presumably it works, but I emailed them and his response said he canceled my subscription and refunded me.

As far as customer service goes, 2 business days later the refund has hit my card.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Feb 29, 2012)

Okay so I had my consult with Ami. It was quick and easy! I basically told her my skin doesn't really have a lot of problems just a bit oily. My hair is healthy but I'm trying to grow it long as possible. And I was interested in makeup, and new brands I haven't tried before. And nail polish I'm REALLY curious about these boxes. It seems like, whatever u ask for they'll send. So I'm wondering if th end up being sample packets mostly or what. I'm just very curious..... It wouldn't make sense to have to consult every month. They should have a short questionnaire, to see if ur hair skin or makeup preferences changed...maybe one month I want some haircare? The next I want makeup again... This has the chance to be one of the best services. To be able to choose what u get and tell them ur beauty issues, and even suspend ur acct? I was definitely just getting my penny box to try it out, but I could seriously consider keeping it!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Okay so I had my consult with Ami. It was quick and easy! I basically told her my skin doesn't really have a lot of problems just a bit oily. My hair is healthy but I'm trying to grow it long as possible. And I was interested in makeup, and new brands I haven't tried before. And nail polish
> 
> I'm REALLY curious about these boxes. It seems like, whatever u ask for they'll send. So I'm wondering if th end up being sample packets mostly or what. I'm just very curious.....
> ...



Since we don't actually know what they are going to send, I have a feeling its not going to be as awesome as we all think it will. :


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Feb 29, 2012)

Lol true...it kinda confuses me that they have Mac and Nars products for sale in their shop


----------



## snllama (Feb 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol true...it kinda confuses me that they have Mac and Nars products for sale in their shop



yeah they have a really broad range of products. I think there were over 3000 skincare products alone! So who knows. I wonder how many of the products they actually have as samples. Or if they actually only have maybe 50 samples a month they will pick from...


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Feb 29, 2012)

Well the reason mac surprises me is because I don't know of anyone else besides Mac who sells it...plus they don't have sample sizes unless they are the ones giving it out (mascara)


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 29, 2012)

I had my consult today at 3:30 EST with Ami. Other than my kitten sitting on my head for part of it, it was really easy.

You have to remember to set your local time when making your appt.

My link for the live session in the confirmation wasn't working, so I just copied the link to my browser, and no problems.

Ami was very professional and personable. I told her I loved color (Cool tones only, please.  No orange lippies!) , and my main skin concerns were firmness and the eye area.  I have my nails done, so no manicure stuff.  She was very busy taking notes, and then re-capped my session before ending.

My only beef is that I signed up before seeing the coupon, so I paid the full $12.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now I can't wait to get my box!


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well the reason mac surprises me is because I don't know of anyone else besides Mac who sells it...plus they don't have sample sizes unless they are the ones giving it out (mascara)



I'd also be very shocked to see MAC samples in any of my sub boxes. In all my many years of buying MAC, the only packaged samples I ever got were fragrance, and I don't think they even make those any more.  They usually will make a sample for you if you ask, but MAC isn't generous about having factory made samples for their customers, that's for sure.  They also need no publicity. I never say never, but I can't believe MAC would partner with ANY sub, especially a brand new one with no track record yet. JMO.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Feb 29, 2012)

I seriously must be mental because I rescheduled my appointment for tonight at 7pm because I thought I'd be done with pilates.. I forgot that Wednesday I don't get out until 7:30. I ended up having my consult. on my phone during my workout. Ami probably thinks I'm the rudest person because my answers were so short  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> She did say she would send me a primer and some body scrubs and look into some makeup products for me. I'm extremely excited about this!


----------



## channelzero (Feb 29, 2012)

Couldn't resist for .01, got my consultation scheduled for Friday!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 29, 2012)

This happened to me (I had selected the right time zone, but either unselected it, or the system just didn't register it) and they had me cancel my order and sign up again, it was pretty painless and they responded quickly.



> Originally Posted by *un3xpectedfate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sigh, I missed my consultation because of the time zone difference. I just sent them an e-mail. I hope I can get it re-scheduled.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 1, 2012)

Did anyone else who already had a consultation get an email today saying that your account is now active?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 1, 2012)

I did, I was just coming on here to see if anyone else did.. Wonder if that means our package was sent?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 1, 2012)

I really hope so! 








> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did, I was just coming on here to see if anyone else did.. Wonder if that means our package was sent?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 1, 2012)

Now we can stalk our mail boxes haha
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hope so!


----------



## jennilovesryan (Mar 1, 2012)

i don't think that means that the boxes have shipped cause my consult isn't till tomorrow and i got that email too.


----------



## snllama (Mar 1, 2012)

I got the same email. Im assuming it just is a new feature they added yesterday since I only had my consultation yesterday I doubt my package already sent.

Im glad Ami said I could email her with any questions. Since I asked for foundation and only said my skin is fair/light I emailed her with my MAC # and a few other brands. I kind of hope my box hasn't been put together yet so she can sneak in a shade of foundation that actually works for me!

eta: I already have a reply!! I just barely clicked send. She said she will keep my numbers in mind when creating my box. So amazing.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 1, 2012)

Darn! I gave her very informative answers on my consult and was hoping my box was out already. lol.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 1, 2012)

I got the same email for the original that was cancelled and my new account. I don't think it means anything.


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jennilovesryan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i don't think that means that the boxes have shipped cause my consult isn't till tomorrow and i got that email too.


My consult was yesterday, and I haven't gotten any emails from them since then.


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 1, 2012)

I know some people found the live consult inconvenient, but I like it because you can be really specific about your wants &amp; needs, unlike the very vague beauty profiles other subs use.  I was able to request only cool makeup colors. I don't need to experiment with orange lipstick and brown blush - I already know they won't work on me.  I don't ever want another coral lippie like I just got in my Feb BB.   I think it's great that your consultant actually SEES you.  A picture is worth a thousand words. She noted right off that I'm fair skinned, so I won't be getting any dark color foundations.  They can see our coloring and our general skin condition and hair type. I also wore my usual "face" for my consult so she could see that I'm not shy about color or using different products.  I really give them kudos for trying to personalize our boxes much more than any sub I've seen so far. 

Of course the proof will be when we get the boxes to see if they got it right. But they do seem to be trying so far.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 1, 2012)

I believe they said the box will be sent out within 1 week of our consult right? Or am I dreaming?


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I believe they said the box will be sent out within 1 week of our consult right? Or am I dreaming?



I remember reading that too.


----------



## snllama (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know some people found the live consult inconvenient, but I like it because you can be really specific about your wants &amp; needs, unlike the very vague beauty profiles other subs use.  I was able to request only cool makeup colors. I don't need to experiment with orange lipstick and brown blush - I already know they won't work on me.  I don't ever want another coral lippie like I just got in my Feb BB.   I think it's great that your consultant actually SEES you.  A picture is worth a thousand words. She noted right off that I'm fair skinned, so I won't be getting any dark color foundations.  They can see our coloring and our general skin condition and hair type. I also wore my usual "face" for my consult so she could see that I'm not shy about color or using different products.  I really give them kudos for trying to personalize our boxes much more than any sub I've seen so far.
> 
> Of course the proof will be when we get the boxes to see if they got it right. But they do seem to be trying so far.




I also find them extremely helpful! There is no way that a survey could have conveyed what I told Ami. I look like death since Im studying for my graduate exams, but next month I think I will do the video chat.

Let's hope they deliver cause Im so excited about this one.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WAIT we have to do a consult...every month?


----------



## snllama (Mar 1, 2012)

im pretty sure. every month you may have different concerns and you can tell your consultant how your samples worked or not so they can keep building up your profile. I love the idea.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> im pretty sure. every month you may have different concerns and you can tell your consultant how your samples worked or not so they can keep building up your profile. I love the idea.





It just seems like such a waste of time, at least for me, why can't they just send out an email?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm going to try video chat next month too!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes, I asked when I did my consult and she said that we do them every month to check in with the samples we got, see how we like them and set up more samples.

I think it sets them apart from other people.. Like Beauty Army, you're getting stuff you will actually use (hopefully), it can be a waste of time but I think its great!
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> WAIT we have to do a consult...every month?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 1, 2012)

Has anyone's shipped yet? I am curious to see if we will be getting a shipment confirmation or not. I have been creeping on my dashboard to see if maybe there is a section where they post what they sent you but I don't see anything yet/if at all.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, I asked when I did my consult and she said that we do them every month to check in with the samples we got, see how we like them and set up more samples.
> 
> I think it sets them apart from other people.. Like Beauty Army, you're getting stuff you will actually use (hopefully), it can be a waste of time but I think its great!



I guess we'll see how they do then. If I really like the box, I might deal with it...but if they don't follow through on what they are telling everyone...it will be a waste. Trying to have hope, but idk why I'm getting a bad vibe from this company (probably my first experience with the messed up consult).


----------



## jennilovesryan (Mar 2, 2012)

if you chose to do a live consult, did you wear make up or no? i have my consult today and i'm not sure which way to go. i mean, if i don't wear my make up won't there be a better chance that the samples will be less biased on what i wore and based more off of my natural skin type? i dunno!!!!


----------



## Pancua (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jennilovesryan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> if you chose to do a live consult, did you wear make up or no? i have my consult today and i'm not sure which way to go. i mean, if i don't wear my make up won't there be a better chance that the samples will be less biased on what i wore and based more off of my natural skin type? i dunno!!!!


I'd chose not so they could see any problems areas I'd want to talk about and not have to "guess"or visualize because its covered up.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> WAIT we have to do a consult...every month?


Yep. I am really looking forward to that cause in my consult, I was honest with Christina that I had no idea what my make up look was and was still searching. So she is going to pick out colors for me and send them. Then we will touch base and see what worked and what didn't so she can tweak my next box. 

I think its a brilliant idea!


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jennilovesryan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> if you chose to do a live consult, did you wear make up or no? i have my consult today and i'm not sure which way to go. i mean, if i don't wear my make up won't there be a better chance that the samples will be less biased on what i wore and based more off of my natural skin type? i dunno!!!!



I wore my regular makeup because I wanted her to see my preferred look. But my skin is clear so I really didn't have many issues except for wanting more firmness. I told her I also had eye concerns like a little puffiness and some crepiness. I didn't think she had to actually see this to understand because it's so common.  But you should do whatever feels right for you. I'm just so leery of getting beautiful makeup in the wrong colors that I wanted her to see me in my cool colors, and she agreed that those were best for me.

If the colors are right in my box (assuming they send me any makeup), then I'll probably go au naturel for my next consult. It coulld be good to be seen made up AND barefaced.

I don't mind the live consults, but if they're not convenient for anyone, I wonder if they have any alternatives?  After about the first 3 months, I don't really see the need for a monthly live consult.  Maybe they can just base the next boxes on the info they on file for us?  I can see how it could be inconvenient if you don't always have the time or your laptop handy.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Mar 2, 2012)

I scheduled my appointment for today on 2/27. My appointment is set to begin in two hours and I just get this lovely email:

Quote: Thank you for your appointment request. We are sorry, your appointment has been rejected.Reject reason:Hi;The consultant is not available today please reschedule the appointment as per your convenience.Your appointment details:2 Mar 2012 12:15 PM - 12:30 PM [America/Los_Angeles (GMT-8)]Free Personal Consultation[15 Minutes]Price: FreeConsultant: Ami


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I scheduled my appointment for today on 2/27. My appointment is set to begin in two hours and I just get this lovely email:



Ugh. what a bunch of crap. Thats just as bad as them sending out the wrong link. My consultation is supposed to be with her today, too, in about 4 hours. If they send me that, I'm giving up and just saying forget it. My other subs are so much easier. What an inconvenience.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Mar 2, 2012)

Yeah, I have to do this consultation thing while at work and it's become a major annoyance. They didn't even give me instructions on how to reschedule.


----------



## krod1229 (Mar 2, 2012)

The $.01 code isn't working for me. :-( I guess I'll wait to see how the service is before i sign up. Can't really do any more subs!


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 2, 2012)

I got the same email for my appointment this evening! I'm majorly annoyed :/


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 2, 2012)

Welp, I just got the cancellation. Thats the last straw for me, inconvenience me once, that's fine, but to do it a second time...nope. I'm over this, no subscription service is worth the hassle for me.


----------



## jennilovesryan (Mar 2, 2012)

yeah, i got the same cancel notice. i'll try once more with the appointment and then if it doesn't work i won't buy in the future. you would think that ami isn't the only person in the office to do these but who knows, maybe she is and perhaps there was an emergency/sickness.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jennilovesryan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah, i got the same cancel notice. i'll try once more with the appointment and then if it doesn't work i won't buy in the future. you would think that ami isn't the only person in the office to do these but who knows, maybe she is and perhaps there was an emergency/sickness.



She's not because my first appointment was with Christina. I'd be more forgiving if this was the first time this happened to me.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 2, 2012)

I had my consultation on Wednesday at 4pm and it wasn't too big of a hassle. I have an 8 month old and she was sitting on my lap while I did it. I chose to do the text chat since my little girl likes to squeal everytime she hears someone talking on the phone or something. I really hope that they send items that are as good as they are making it out to be. I am just worried that when it comes time to cancel (if it sucks) that it will be a big hassle, or like some people had problems with Julep Maven continuing to charge them even after they canceled. I really have my fingers crossed on this one. It took me MONTHS of stalking BB and the BB forum before I subscribed because I am so leary of signing up for things, but I took the leap and signed up for this one as soon as I saw the penny coupon.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 2, 2012)

The code for the discount didnt work for me eithe. Booo


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 2, 2012)

Well, I'm annoyed.  I too got the cancellation email, and this was already my second reschedule. AND, when I went to sign up again, the coupon code no longer worked.  Guess I'll be passing on this one, after all.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 2, 2012)

You have to actually cancel your subscription and sign up again.  I've had to do it twice, and I am DONE.



> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I have to do this consultation thing while at work and it's become a major annoyance. They didn't even give me instructions on how to reschedule.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 2, 2012)

Call me crazy, but canceling all of these consultations and simultaneously deactivating the .01 code seems pretty shady to me, too.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 2, 2012)

It could be they ran out of product.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 2, 2012)

Maybe.  But why not explain that, instead of just "Your appointment has been rejected".  Not even an apology for the inconvenience. Pretty unprofessional.  It's a small thing, I guess, but I'm really annoyed with it because I purposefully planned my day around this stupid consultation, because I work 2 p.m-10 p.m. and it was the only day available that I didn't work.  
 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It could be they ran out of product.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You have to actually cancel your subscription and sign up again.  I've had to do it twice, and I am DONE.


You've got to be kidding me.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 2, 2012)

Maybe she got sick so she had to stay home? And couldn't you have just e-mailed her to reschedule instead of cancelling then re-signing up? When I missed mine I just e-mailed her to reschedule and it was all fine.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe.  But why not explain that, instead of just "Your appointment has been rejected".  Not even an apology for the inconvenience. Pretty unprofessional.  It's a small thing, I guess, but I'm really annoyed with it because I purposefully planned my day around this stupid consultation, because I work 2 p.m-10 p.m. and it was the only day available that I didn't work.


Exactly. I'm sorry but I scheduled my consultation on February 27th. They should be bending over backwards for me considering they cancelled on such short notice and with a very curt email. Glad I signed up with a $5 visa gift card that I had laying around lol.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 2, 2012)

When it happened before, Ami told me to sign up again at whatever time suited me.  So if it's possible, they aren't on the same page about it.
 



> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe she got sick so she had to stay home? And couldn't you have just e-mailed her to reschedule instead of cancelling then re-signing up? When I missed mine I just e-mailed her to reschedule and it was all fine.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Maybe she got sick so she had to stay home? And couldn't you have just e-mailed her to reschedule instead of cancelling then re-signing up? When I missed mine I just e-mailed her to reschedule and it was all fine.



Even if she did, an apology would be nice...seeing as this was the second time I'd scheduled. I'm absolutely done with this company, I already felt a little untrusting of them, and since I was supposed to have my meeting on MONDAY I am really mad.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 2, 2012)

> Even if she did, an apology would be nice...seeing as this was the second time I'd scheduled. I'm absolutely done with this company, I already felt a little untrusting of them, and since I was supposed to have my meeting on MONDAY I am really mad.Â


 I completely understand! An apology would have been much better. Hopefully they'll offer some sort of compensation in some way?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 2, 2012)

I've already cancelled, it's just not worth the hassle for another sample box.  I shouldn't have to reschedule a "consult" 3 times, and the third time, be expected to pay full price, when the problems were theirs.  Not a very good start for a brand new company, and it makes me not trust them! It's too bad, this one sounded like fun, but oh well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 2, 2012)

I canceled too, as soon as I got that email. I replied to that email saying that it was a huge inconvenience and something that was supposed to be fun had become a real pain for me, because this was the second time it hadn't worked out.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 2, 2012)

Sounds like a nigjtmare, Im sorry that happened to you guys. I guess maybe it was a good thing the code didnt work for me.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sounds like a nigjtmare, Im sorry that happened to you guys. I guess maybe it was a good thing the code didnt work for me.



not like it matters, they skipped out on the meeting when I had paid full price too!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 2, 2012)

Even better, they returned my email, said I could set up a consultation for next week, and that they had reactivated the coupon code - yeah, coupon code still doesn't work. I'm done.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 2, 2012)

I didn't cancel, I just emailed them and they asked what day would work for me next week.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 2, 2012)

Well, the first time I had to reschedule, she told me I had to sign up again and choose the best day for me. So after this, I cancelled again.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 2, 2012)

WOA THATS ON ANOTHER LEVEL OF SUCKY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Even better, they returned my email, said I could set up a consultation for next week, and that they had reactivated the coupon code - yeah, coupon code still doesn't work. I'm done.



At least they answered your email, lmao. I find this company almost comical at this point.


----------



## Amber Barrera (Mar 2, 2012)

Message to Christina:

My appointment was "rejected" because the consultant was not available. How
to I reschedule my appointment?

Hi Amber,

Thank you for contacting us and I apologize for the cancellation.  Please
let me know some times you are available next week and I will reschedule
your consultation.

Thanks,

Jaivin Karnani

I signed up for a penny. I could understand being irate if I had signed up for full price but seriously I spend 495 pennies on coffee everyday. I'm going to chalk it up to them being new &amp; having glitches. Most of these subscription companies end up having some sort of problem in the beginning. I really hope that I don't end up eating my words but for now I'm going to stick it out.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 2, 2012)

My thoughts exactly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Amber Barrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Message to Christina:
> 
> ...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 2, 2012)

Hopefully it is worth it and those who are canceling now will get a chance to resign up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## channelzero (Mar 2, 2012)

My appointment was supposed to happen fifteen minutes ago...didn't happen. Not a good first impression.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 2, 2012)

A penny is one thing, but my time is a whole other thing to waste. 
 



> Originally Posted by *Amber Barrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Message to Christina:
> 
> ...


----------



## Amber Barrera (Mar 2, 2012)

I can totally understand that. I think this whole consultation thing is a bit weird. I think it would be much easier to just have a message area in our beauty profile where we could list things we would like to receive, problems we may be having, etc.

I'm okay with it for now because I was able to pick the times that were convenient for me &amp; they will be working around my schedule instead of the other way around.
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A penny is one thing, but my time is a whole other thing to waste.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A penny is one thing, but my time is a whole other thing to waste.


 Yup.


----------



## goldenmeans (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't like the looks of this one at all. Now that Birchbox is getting so big, there are going to be more and more companies like this jumping on the bandwagon to make a quick buck- and this one really seems suspicious. I'm okay with Sample Society since they've got a big-name advertiser like Allure behind them, but I think I'll avoid any others that crop up- at least until they are established and prove themselves.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 2, 2012)

I had problems with my consultation as well. I went to click on the link they had first sent me when I made the appt but it didn't do anything but take me to the login page and then to my beauty profile. When I looked at my email account again there was another email they had JUST sent me that had a new link that led straight to a page where I could choose to video talk or text chat. I wouldn't have known they were going to send a second email at the time of the appt if I hadn't happened to look again. I think it's poor planning on their part because the first email they send you when you make the appt tells you to login using one link, and then it ends up being a completely different email you have to use. Is that the problem that people are having? The people who are not being canceled on that is. I think this whole consultation thing is really screwed up. Great in theory, horrible in execution. Hopefully they work out all the kinks and it will work better for people. I know they are a new company, but somethings (like canceling on people or turning simple things into a huge hassle) are BIG customer service flaws.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 2, 2012)

While the idea of a consultation is kind of cool, it should be optional.  Or you should have the option of an email consult.  Not everyone is available during that particular 2 hour period, and so far they aren't executing it particularly well.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 2, 2012)

this is why i didnt sign up for beauty box 5.. there are so many good ones that are established already (glossybox) that i would rather do those instead
 



> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't like the looks of this one at all. Now that Birchbox is getting so big, there are going to be more and more companies like this jumping on the bandwagon to make a quick buck- and this one really seems suspicious. I'm okay with Sample Society since they've got a big-name advertiser like Allure behind them, but I think I'll avoid any others that crop up- at least until they are established and prove themselves.


----------



## snllama (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Barrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I signed up for a penny. I could understand being irate if I had signed up for full price but seriously I spend 495 pennies on coffee everyday. I'm going to chalk it up to them being new &amp; having glitches. Most of these subscription companies end up having some sort of problem in the beginning. I really hope that I don't end up eating my words but for now I'm going to stick it out.



This is how I feel. So far I haven't had any issues (knock on wood), I paid a penny, and their credit card system is paypal verified so I feel secure with paypal on my side. And it's true every single one of these companies has had glitches and problems in the beginning. I mean look at Beauty Army, Jan 1st was a mess with their servers.


----------



## channelzero (Mar 2, 2012)

I will say that they responded immediately to my email and got me rescheduled for only two hours later, so A+ for customer service. Would have been better to avoid the problem in the first place, but I'm laid up sick in bed anyway so this time it worked out. I just finished my consultation, and I think if the box is at least somewhat thought out based on the chat it could be good.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *channelzero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will say that they responded immediately to my email and got me rescheduled for only two hours later, so A+ for customer service. Would have been better to avoid the problem in the first place, but I'm laid up sick in bed anyway so this time it worked out. I just finished my consultation, and I think if the box is at least somewhat thought out based on the chat it could be good.



lol, they haven't even replied to my email. wtf.


----------



## channelzero (Mar 2, 2012)

Ugh, I'm sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully they'll get back to you soon.


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 2, 2012)

I decided to give it a try. I had a very nice consultation with Christina and it sounds like I will be getting an AWESOME assortment that's pretty much perfect for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Mar 2, 2012)

I've still heard nothing....I will email them on MOnday (kinda backed up on my to do list).


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've still heard nothing....I will email them on MOnday (kinda backed up on my to do list).



Apparently they pick and choose which emails they will answer, lol.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 3, 2012)

Hope this all gets worked out.


----------



## snllama (Mar 3, 2012)

Did the people that have not gotten a response email a generic company email?

I got a response within seconds from Ami when I used her personalized email that I was given in my consultation.

So whoever you were scheduled with, I would email them directly.

This is Ami's

[email protected]

im assuming all the others are the same format.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm definitely behind your idea.  I'm not too thrilled with having to make an appointment every month just to be able to get my sample subscription.  Women today are busy - working, being Moms, having lives, most don't have time (or the inclination) to invite a "beauty consultant" into your home via webcam every month.  When I put it that way, it seems like Avon or Mary Kay.  My text chat went fine, but she didn't tell me anything I'd get, didn't suggest any product, didn't ask me what color eyes or hair I have, or anything.  So I see how a face to face would work better for those who like it that way, but I'd prefer a well done survey that they actually use when putting together our boxes or the option to email then answers to questions at our leisure, not waiting for an appointment to chat for 20 minutes with a consultant.  I'm so sorry that some of you were stood up (and multiple times at that!), because to me it seems a hassle.  

They are a new company and I'm willing to give them the benefit of the doubt and hope this is just growing pains, but we'll see how things stand in a few months.  We've learned a lot about other companies through the first few months, MyGlam comes to mind, so Sindulgence will probably prove themselves to be what we want or to be maybe not our cup of tea soon enough.  Now that I think about it, it really is like the modern day Avon Lady!  lol
 



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> While the idea of a consultation is kind of cool, it should be optional.  Or you should have the option of an email consult.  Not everyone is available during that particular 2 hour period, and so far they aren't executing it particularly well.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 4, 2012)

Has anyone asked them if we get shipping confirmations via email when our boxes ship?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 4, 2012)

> Has anyone asked them if we get shipping confirmations via email when our boxes ship?


 I will right now!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 4, 2012)

I emailed them and I am waiting for a reply but I did see this in the FAQ (which by the way, the answers in there are EXTREMELY vague all around):

*Will I be able to track my shipment?*

You sure can! Log onto your account here to track your shipment and view all of your profile information.

Also, for everyone who doesn't want a consultation every month:

*Do I have to do the consultation every month?*

Not at all.  We will have your preferences saved, and at the time of your next consultation, you can simply decline and chose the option to just have your bag sent out.

Also wanted to point this out:

*When can I expect my first shipment?*

Within 10 business days from your consultation.

Which kind of annoys me since Christina originally said this in my consult:

Christina: You can expect your sample bag to ship out one week after our first consult. We'll have a second consultation next month to check in and see how you liked everything. Feel free to check out our blog in the meantime for all the latest beauty tips and tricks!

Sounds like they don't have their stuff together enough just yet. I am keeping high hopes.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi gals! Long time lurker, first time poster. I subscribed to Sindulge about two weeks ago and had my consult only a few days after I signed up. It was quite a hassle to get everything resolved but the customer service rep (and co founder), Jaivin helped me get set up. I was about to give up from that hassle alone. I had my consult with Ami, and I told her about my skin and background in cosmetics. I told her I was mainly interested in makeup. She seemed to understand and take into consideration what I wanted. She was lovely to speak to. I was confident I'd have a great first package... My package arrived yesterday. WOW!! HUGE DISAPPOINTMENT! I received a Pop Beauty nail polish in a lavender color, an eye pencil from "Me Cosmetics" that appears that it cost one cent (literally,, that's what it says on the packaging), a small tube of Ahava hand cream (about 10 mL), a little jar of a face mask from Clark's Botanicals, and a package of LA Fresh waterproof makeup remover wipes (that appear to be dried up). I was so bummed, I had high hopes for this program. I currently sub to MyGlam, BeautyFix, Julep Maven, The Look Bag, Test Tube (both versions), Green Grab Bag, and now Sindulge. So I've been around the block with these types of boxes. Sindulge was poorly done. The packaging was lackluster, there was no tracking, and of course, the samples left A TON to be desired. I will say that the customer service is A+ and they've gone above and beyond and I was willing to forgive the site issues if the contents of the box were great but they were not. I'll give it another month, if it's as horrible as this I will be canceling. Sorry I couldn't report better news for my first post here but I saw I was the only one who received their shipment and wanted to let you guys know what my experience was.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi gals!
> Long time lurker, first time poster.
> ...


 Ugh. THat sounds horrible. First off, that there is a price label on an item (Although one cent may be for inventory purposes) is just...wrong. Second, "Me Cosmetics" sounds like that "Professional Eyeliner" that was in MPB. Third, an unusable product (the dried up makeup wipes) sounds like....well....it sounds very GGG, what with their discontinued products. Damn. Just. Damn.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 5, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi gals!
Long time lurker, first time poster.
I subscribed to Sindulge about two weeks ago and had my consult only a few days after I signed up. It was quite a hassle to get everything resolved but the customer service rep (and co founder), Jaivin helped me get set up. I was about to give up from that hassle alone. I had my consult with Ami, and I told her about my skin and background in cosmetics. I told her I was mainly interested in makeup. She seemed to understand and take into consideration what I wanted. She was lovely to speak to. I was confident I'd have a great first package...
My package arrived yesterday. WOW!! HUGE DISAPPOINTMENT! I received a Pop Beauty nail polish in a lavender color, an eye pencil from "Me Cosmetics" that appears that it cost one cent (literally,, that's what it says on the packaging), a small tube of Ahava hand cream (about 10 mL), a little jar of a face mask from Clark's Botanicals, and a package of LA Fresh waterproof makeup remover wipes (that appear to be dried up). I was so bummed, I had high hopes for this program. I currently sub to MyGlam, BeautyFix, Julep Maven, The Look Bag, Test Tube (both versions), Green Grab Bag, and now Sindulge. So I've been around the block with these types of boxes. Sindulge was poorly done. The packaging was lackluster, there was no tracking, and of course, the samples left A TON to be desired. I will say that the customer service is A+ and they've gone above and beyond and I was willing to forgive the site issues if the contents of the box were great but they were not. I'll give it another month, if it's as horrible as this I will be canceling. Sorry I couldn't report better news for my first post here but I saw I was the only one who received their shipment and wanted to let you guys know what my experience was.




Oh wow! This does not bode well! 

I'm sorry you are having to deal with such an disappointment!


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow. I'd still like to see what others get in their boxes, but right now, I'm feeling pretty ok with the fact that I didn't sign up.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah...I was thinking about waiting a month or two and seeing what people got and trying again, but between all the issues I had just trying to get signed UP and this, I guess I'm glad I had the trouble!


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 5, 2012)

Ewww...cancelling asap!


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 5, 2012)

> Hi gals! Long time lurker, first time poster. I subscribed to Sindulge about two weeks ago and had my consult only a few days after I signed up. It was quite a hassle to get everything resolved but the customer service rep (and co founder), Jaivin helped me get set up. I was about to give up from that hassle alone. I had my consult with Ami, and I told her about my skin and background in cosmetics. I told her I was mainly interested in makeup. She seemed to understand and take into consideration what I wanted. She was lovely to speak to. I was confident I'd have a great first package... My package arrived yesterday. WOW!! HUGE DISAPPOINTMENT! I received a Pop Beauty nail polish in a lavender color, an eye pencil from "Me Cosmetics" that appears that it cost one cent (literally,, that's what it says on the packaging), a small tube of Ahava hand cream (about 10 mL), a little jar of a face mask from Clark's Botanicals, and a package of LA Fresh waterproof makeup remover wipes (that appear to be dried up). I was so bummed, I had high hopes for this program. I currently sub to MyGlam, BeautyFix, Julep Maven, The Look Bag, Test Tube (both versions), Green Grab Bag, and now Sindulge. So I've been around the block with these types of boxes. Sindulge was poorly done. The packaging was lackluster, there was no tracking, and of course, the samples left A TON to be desired. I will say that the customer service is A+ and they've gone above and beyond and I was willing to forgive the site issues if the contents of the box were great but they were not. I'll give it another month, if it's as horrible as this I will be canceling. Sorry I couldn't report better news for my first post here but I saw I was the only one who received their shipment and wanted to let you guys know what my experience was.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 How upsetting...Now, with my luck the 'awesome primer' I'm supposed to receive will probably be ELF. Not that I have anything against ELF but it wouldn't be too hard to pay $1-$4 to test out that product on my own.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Mar 5, 2012)

I feel so bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I have to be honest. It was just bad. However, the customer service has been AMAZING! But that doesn't go that far. I need the contents to be AMAZING too! I sent them a constructive email voicing my disappointment in my first shipment. I hope they are able to use it to improve their service.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 5, 2012)

> I feel so bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I have to be honest. It was just bad. However, the customer service has been AMAZING! But that doesn't go that far. I need the contents to be AMAZING too! I sent them a constructive email voicing my disappointment in my first shipment. I hope they are able to use it to improve their service.


 Don't feel bad. I'm sure we'd all love to know the honest truth in advance, at least I would, so I'm not furiously upset when I get my box and everything is just terrible.. You know, it may not be, but chances are, it's not going to be as wow as they would like us to think it is. At least if the box is bad I won't have a difficult time cutting it out of my current sample subs.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 5, 2012)

Don't be! It's important to share our real thoughts on these things - there are so many subs out there now, and I personally appreciate finding out which ones aren't worth it before I spend my limited money on them.  And let's face it, when it comes to a service like this, the first box needs to be impressive.  If the first box is this bad, it doesn't look good for the future, especially after the buildup and all the fuss with the consultation and everything.  The idea and setup of Sindulge sounds great, but so far, the execution leaves much to be desired.
 



> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel so bad
> 
> ...


----------



## snllama (Mar 5, 2012)

aw boo. well i dont feel bad about being part of the first month since it was only a penny. now i wonder when my box of stuff will show up.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi gals!
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster.
> ...




I was going to say "glad I didn't waste my time" but I did waste my time twice trying to have a consult, but now I'm glad I canceled and went with my gut on this one. I was kind of starting to get a GGG vibe from these people...and now its definitely there. Once again, no one can top beauty army or birchbox, especially if they try to launch too quickly.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm hoping I get my box before I leave for my camping trip so I can cancel before rather than after I get back. I can just see myself being so brain dead, that I forget!


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks Makeupgalore for sharing your honest review. There's no reason to feel bad at all. It's because of this site and the members who reviewed and posted about Gogogirlfriends (or as I like to now call it noNogirlfriend!) I decided that particular subscription service was not for me.

I have yet to complete my consultation so now I'm wondering if I should so I can receive my first box for a penny or try to cancel now. I'm disappointed as I had higher hopes for this subscription, But I already have about 10 others so I'll survive!


----------



## calexxia (Mar 5, 2012)

Well, still haven't heard back from them regarding my consultation (although the charge posted to my card on 2/28). Attempted to cancel today (NOT the most intuitive placing for that, let me tell ya), got a Paypal error on cancelling. Have used the contact form to advise them of this....do NOT like that it requires a phone #....we shall see how quickly this gets handled.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gogogirlfriends (or as I like to now call it noNogirlfriend!)


Haha, I like that.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 5, 2012)

Ugh. I am really glad that I only paid 1 penny if those are the types of samples they give. BB is only $10 and their samples are WAY better than that, I am not about the pay $12 for a grab bag full of junk. I am not sure if I want to try and give them another month or if I am just going to cancel now. Maybe I will wait to see what everyone else gets before I make a decision. If there are some that are pretty good it might persuade me to give them another month, but if all of the bags are full of cheap junk then I will go ahead and cancel.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hmmmm...well I asked for Youngblood cosmetics in my box and bright nail polish and I forget what else. Hopefully it won't be that bad but it's a penny! Just gotta remember to cancel


----------



## Bflopolska (Mar 5, 2012)

Good Lord, has everyone consulted with Ami??? Whoever she is, she did recommend me an eye cream and sunblock, and did ask about my skin tone, and hair and eye color. I'm a little miffed that I selected 11 AM Toronto time for my consult (nearest on the list to Buffalo) and was still assigned 11 Los Angeles time. I had to tweak my break times to do this! I'll give it a couple of months just to see if it's consistently cruddy. The first box sounds kind of underwhelming. If I get dry wipes, though, I'll be canceling this one in half of no time!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 6, 2012)

That's terrible! I'm sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Did it really take 2 weeks to get the box? I guess that makes sense if they don't actually ship it till a week after... I'm hoping it was just that they weren't completely ready to send anything yet. Or didn't have enough sponsering/products at that time. Now that they have a lot of people signing up maybe it'll get better? Here's to staying positive!
 

Also is there any way you can post a picture of your box/products? I'm not too familiar with a lot of brands so it'd be nice to put some visuals to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But if that just brings up bad memories or you just want to throw everything away I understand haha



> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi gals!
> Long time lurker, first time poster.
> ...


----------



## MakeupGalore (Mar 6, 2012)

I'd be happy to post a pic but I'm new here and not a 100% sure how. Any advice or a quick tutorial on how to?


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd be happy to post a pic but I'm new here and not a 100% sure how. Any advice or a quick tutorial on how to?



yup, just make a new comment and in the top bar where you can change your font or add al ink, click the button that looks like a picture of the house, its the first one in the bar with smiley face. or you can copy paste pics into here too!


----------



## MakeupGalore (Mar 6, 2012)

Hmm when I click on the house it ask for the image URL?? I'm on an iPad if that makes a difference


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hmm when I click on the house it ask for the image URL?? I'm on an iPad if that makes a difference



You can do image url or choose "browse computer". If its on your computer, select "choose file" then pick the picture, and select submit.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Mar 6, 2012)

I do not see "browse computer"?? It's on my iPad


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I do not see "browse computer"?? It's on my iPad



I have no idea how to do it on an ipad!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol sry!


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 6, 2012)

I googled sindulge reviews and one girl was at the launch party...obviously every box should be different but she got a Youngblood primer, eye cream (I think) and lipgloss, a me eyeliner, which I actually thought was a little cool because it came with a built in sharpener in the lid. She also got the wipes and a nail polish.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I googled sindulge reviews and one girl was at the launch party...obviously every box should be different but she got a Youngblood primer, eye cream (I think) and lipgloss, a me eyeliner, which I actually thought was a little cool because it came with a built in sharpener in the lid. She also got the wipes and a nail polish.



links?


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 6, 2012)

http://ladycartistry.blogspot.com/2012/03/sindulge-goody-bag-review.html?m=1 Again...I know they all probably got the same launch party goody bag...but some of the products seem to be the same!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> http://ladycartistry.blogspot.com/2012/03/sindulge-goody-bag-review.html?m=1
> 
> Again...I know they all probably got the same launch party goody bag...but some of the products seem to be the same!



The launch party bag was probably the best stuff that they had, tbh.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> The launch party bag was probably the best stuff that they had, tbh.



Ya mean like MyGlam's inaugural bag?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Ya mean like MyGlam's inaugural bag?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



You know it!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 6, 2012)

I really hope I don't get those LA Make up Remover wipes or whatever they're called. I got those last month in BB and they were T E R R I B L E. I can't express it enough.. Ugh!!!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 6, 2012)

Has anyone heard from them about shipping notices? It's been a week since my consultation now...I left a message on their FB but no word back yet.


----------



## MissMonica (Mar 6, 2012)

I've tried to copy and paste my text chat consultation with Ami below--hope it works.  Mine was a little over 20 minutes, probably because I was working at the same time.  She was very patient and seemed quite nice.  I was frustrated up until now with the whole company, since I had to reschedule my consult 3 times.  However, it was brief, painless, and worked perfectly this time!  I know some of you are nail polish fans so hopefully you'll get the nail polish I didn't want.  The only thing I wanted to avoid was getting ANOTHER dermologica exfolating sample--one in BB and 1 in Sample Society is plenty, especially since I already use it!

_Consultation_
*Ami* has joined the chat.
*Ami:* Hi Monica
*Monica:* Hi, Am
i
*Ami:* How are you today?
*Monica:* Good, you?
*Ami:* I'm great, thanks!
*Monica:* Sorry to be early--I wanted to make sure it was going to work!
*Ami:* Let's get to the beauty consult if that's good with you
*Ami:* no problem at all =)
*Monica:* perfect
*Ami:* I sign in a few minutes early just in case as well
*Ami:* So since this is text, I just need a little background from you re: your skin tone/type/coloring
*Ami:* and also your age
*Monica:* I'm 26, fair to medium skin tone, combination skin, blond hair, blue eyes
*Ami:* Ok, great. And as far as any beauty concerns go?
*Ami:* What would you say are your biggest?
*Monica:* No major beauty concerns, though I am starting to experiment with anti-aging creams. I wear a good deal of makeup on a normal day--foundation, powder, blush, eye shadow, eyeliner, lipgloss, mascara--so you could say I'm kind of a makeup fanatic
*Ami:* It's never too early to start with anti-aging and 26 is the perfect age to start thinking about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
*Ami:* We have a great eye cream that isn't too harsh that you can start testing out
*Monica:* My color choices tend to lean towards rosy pinks--oranges and yellows tend to wash me out with bright blond hair.
*Monica:* That sounds great--it's hard to find one that actually "works", since unlike makeup, you can't really see the effects!
*Ami:* Right, well, right now since you probably don't have any wrinkles or undereye problems, the effects of eye creams may not be as visible to you
*Ami:* But--it is preventative, so you may notice down the line when other 28 or 30 yr old women are experiencing wrinkles, you won't
*Ami:* if that makes sense  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
*Monica:* Makes perfect sense, thanks!
*Ami:* but the eye area is the most sensitive and it is the thinnest skin on our bodies so we want to not be too abrasive with what we use as well, so that's why I think this one will be a great starting point for you
*Ami:* Also- a great tip for someone your age is to exfoliate 2x a week
*Ami:* this could be as simple as taking a lemom, cutting it in half, dipping it in sugar and scrubbing your face for about 2 min (just a little at-home-trick that I use often)
*Monica:* I definitly exfoliate a good amount--I use the dermologica exfoliation powder semi-regularly, but I love the lemon idea! What a great idea
*Monica:* I'm definitely going to try that!
*Ami:* That's a great product too! I love the lemon because it's a natural antioxidant and it's cheap but really works  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
*Monica:* I love ideas like that-thanks for sharing
*Ami:* My pleasure!
*Ami:* So, i think I have some good ideas of what I want to send you in your first sample pack unless you'd like to add anything?
*Ami:* Preventative anti-aging eye cream, some fun eyeliners, a good, new primer for you to test out and some fun nail polishes
*Monica:* I love the list--except the nail polishes, sorry! I should have mentioned I get my nails done so I always have a french manicure on my fingernails. Is that a problem?
*Ami:* Not a problem at all..I'll find something else to put in your pack that I think you'll find interesting to try out
*Monica:* Sorry to throw you a curveball! Thanks, Ami!
*Ami:* Not at all..always good to know what people don't need/want so it's not a waste for you =)
*Ami:* Have a great day and you'll get an email when your pack is sent out!
*Monica:* Perfect, thanks again!


----------



## MissMonica (Mar 6, 2012)

Obviously it didn't work...sorry.  Main points were that she'd be sending eye shadow, nail polish, primer, and eye cream and that they should ship in a week!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissMonica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Obviously it didn't work...sorry.  Main points were that she'd be sending eye shadow, nail polish, primer, and eye cream and that they should ship in a week!



Seems like everyone is getting the same products, since those are the items I keep hearing.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 6, 2012)

I was told I would be getting a dark spot corrector. I guess we will wait and find out! If I get the same things as everyone else then we will know that they didn't really go by the consultations and are just giving everyone the same things. At this point I don't have high expectations of this company.

 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like everyone is getting the same products, since those are the items I keep hearing.


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm having a horrible time rescheduling my appointment. I'm patient but this is really a hassle.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 6, 2012)

I had my consult today, 15 minutes on my phone because I totally forgot, and almost called home and made my husband do it for me. He was relieved that I decided to try it on my phone, lol. Ami said I would be getting an eye cream, primer, finishing powder, and nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## channelzero (Mar 6, 2012)

The person I spoke with mentioned a foundation, so that would be a different product. We'll see if I actually get it


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

eye cream, primer, nail polish, same same same, imo. For such "personalization", I'm just not seeing it. I guess we'll see once every one get's their packages.


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 6, 2012)

Mine mentioned foundation, eyeshadow, nail polish, an exfoliator...that sounds a lot more than what some of you guys are getting. I'm wondering if they were trying to keep me happy because they had technical issues and had to reschedule my consultation?


----------



## MakeupGalore (Mar 6, 2012)

I wouldn't hold my breath on having great products in your shipment! They seem to be almost all the same. I thought I'd give them one more month but now I'm thinking I'd rather not. I'd rather save money for GlossyBox and when Sample Society reopens subs. I am thouroughly unimpressed with Sindulge and every time I look at my shipment I get angry at how cr*ppy it is!


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 6, 2012)

During my consultation, Ami said that they don't send our any foundation or concealer


----------



## snllama (Mar 7, 2012)

weird Ami told me that they would send out a foundation to me. A foundation, primer, exfoliant, and a liquid eyeliner is what she told me.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 7, 2012)

That's one of my issues with this company - none of them really seem to know what's going on/be on the same page.  I've been told completely different things about the same topic by Ami, Christina, and the customer support person.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey, I'd be happy if they would even answer an email and let me schedule my "consultation"!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 7, 2012)

Right?  I tried four times to schedule one.  The first two times, they told me I had to cancel and sign up again in order to reschedule.  So when the second time I signed up for was "rejected", I canceled again. THEN they told me that I didn't need to cancel, they could do it, but since I'd canceled, I'd have to sign up again. So I did. THEN there were no days available to schedule my consultation when it popped up, so I said "FORGET IT".  Then I had remorse, since they ARE new after all, and emailed them about not having days available...then they had no openings on either of the days I'm actually available during the 2 hour time period (because yes, some of us do work in the evenings) and when I asked about the possibility of an email consult, they never answered.

So, definitely not worth the hassle.  I can understand and expect snags with a new service.  But when a customer feels like they have to jump through fiery hoops half the size of their body in order to receive a box of what so far, seems like mediocre products....well, that is just not something I'm willing to deal with.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 7, 2012)

Well, they certainly CHARGED me....granted, only one cent, due to the promo code, but it's the principle more than anything. I should just find the cancel button and be done with it. Would hate to get charged for a second month of nothing, ya know?


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Mar 7, 2012)

How in the world did you reschedule? I've emailed Ami back and emailed the customer service email address?! No luck with return emails either!
 



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Right?  I tried four times to schedule one.  The first two times, they told me I had to cancel and sign up again in order to reschedule.  So when the second time I signed up for was "rejected", I canceled again. THEN they told me that I didn't need to cancel, they could do it, but since I'd canceled, I'd have to sign up again. So I did. THEN there were no days available to schedule my consultation when it popped up, so I said "FORGET IT".  Then I had remorse, since they ARE new after all, and emailed them about not having days available...then they had no openings on either of the days I'm actually available during the 2 hour time period (because yes, some of us do work in the evenings) and when I asked about the possibility of an email consult, they never answered.
> 
> So, definitely not worth the hassle.  I can understand and expect snags with a new service.  But when a customer feels like they have to jump through fiery hoops half the size of their body in order to receive a box of what so far, seems like mediocre products....well, that is just not something I'm willing to deal with.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 7, 2012)

That's the thing, you CAN'T.  I had to cancel and sign up again twice...THEN they told me they could do it but had to email them, but getting them to email you back then becomes the problem.  It's ridiculous.


----------



## goodgollymolly6 (Mar 7, 2012)

Well its been a few frustrating days of trying to schedule a dang consultation. After explaining to the customer service rep that I work 3-11pm EST and needed an earlier consultation slot it took 5 more emails back and forth where he then told me the only slots occur between 3-9pm EST.  After my final nasty email telling him what a hassel this was and maybe he should actually read the emails that customers send out, I asked him if I could just email my preferences to a consultant and that is just what I did. I feel so relieved to finally have that over with!


----------



## MakeupGalore (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm canceling! This is all BS! Not to mention my own troubles but now reading everyone else's. I'm definitely done!


----------



## Pancua (Mar 7, 2012)

I really feel bad for everyone. So far the only complaint I have is that I have yet to receive a shipping notification on if my box was shipped out.

I didn't have any issues rescheduling my appt and my consult went pretty well. I have no idea what the box entails but just going by what everyone has gone through, I may just cancel.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really feel bad for everyone. So far the only complaint I have is that I have yet to receive a shipping notification on if my box was shipped out.
> 
> I didn't have any issues rescheduling my appt and my consult went pretty well. I have no idea what the box entails but just going by what everyone has gone through, I may just cancel.



When was your consult/has it been more than a week and no shipment?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 7, 2012)

I had my consultation last monday and I emailed this monday (a week later) and they said it would ship this week. This is a little annoying since Christina told me a week after my consult but now the site says 10 days.

I think I am going to cancel just because I have too many already and I could afford to cancel some. Unless my selection of items really amaze me, which seems to not be happening.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 7, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



When was your consult/has it been more than a week and no shipment?


I had my consultation on the 28th. I saved the chat log and according to Christina, I was supposed to have my bag this week. Just noticed that.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I had my consultation on the 28th. I saved the chat log and according to Christina, I was supposed to have my bag this week. Just noticed that.



hmmm....yeah, I really don't trust these guys.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 7, 2012)

So I sent them an email asking for some clarification. Here is how the discussion went:

Quote: [SIZE=11pt]Hi Katy,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Thank you for getting in touch with us.  Your samples will be shipped out in the next few days.  Thank you for your patience.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Regards,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Jaivin Karnani[/SIZE]


Quote: When I spoke to Christina on the 28th, I was told I would be getting the samples this week. What is the delay and what constitutes "the next few days"? Another week? By Friday?   Thanks,
Katy


Quote: [SIZE=11pt]Hi Katy,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]I apologize for the delay.  We will be getting the samples out by this weekend.  We have had a lot of new members in the past week and are doing our best to get the samples out as quickly as possible.  I am happy to cancel your membership and offer you a full refund if you prefer.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Thanks,[/SIZE]


[SIZE=11pt]Jaivin Karnani[/SIZE]


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

lol, there auto response of "I'll just cancel you" isn't very helpful. We signed up because we want the service. I'm glad I just cancelled when I did and didn't fight with them any more.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 7, 2012)

After thinking about it and discussing it with my SO (I let him read the emails from start to finish to see if I was coming across as rude or something), I sent this email.

Quote: Jaivin and Christina,   I am a member of a cosmetic board that has several members that wanted to participate with this program. When we first heard about it, we were ecstatic that a company would be focusing more on actual cosmetics than skin care. We have participated in several of these programs and their growing pains from MyGlam to Beauty Army to Birchbox.  
 
The one thing I can say that Sindulge seems to be lacking in is hospitable customer service, an attribute that I rank pretty high. This response to automatically cancel came off as rude and dismissive of my questions and concerns. While I am sure this is something you have had ro deal with several times today, for me it was a first time and being treated poorly right out the gate is never a great way to start a relationship.
 
So since this seems to be a best solution for Sindulge, please cancel my subscription and remove my financial information. I will also make sure a copy of this correspondence goes out to those who have been reluctant to contact Sindulge as a warning on the type of attitude they may expect.
 
Thank you and have a good day,
 
--name omitted on boards--


----------



## Souly (Mar 7, 2012)

Take your bow. Awesome letter!




ï»¿ï»¿







> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After thinking about it and discussing it with my SO (I let him read the emails from start to finish to see if I was coming across as rude or something), I sent this email.


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 7, 2012)

Pancua, don't worry, it doesn't come across as rude at all. I can't believe that is how their customer service responded to you. At this point I still haven't scheduled a consultation but I'm not sure I want to and if it's worth the hassle.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

fantastic! Somebody had to say it! Don't expect a response though because I didn't get one to my critical email, lol.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 7, 2012)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

fantastic! Somebody had to say it! Don't expect a response though because I didn't get one to my critical email, lol. 


I'd be shocked if I got a response. The one thing my SO had to say is that my expectation of Customer Service bar may be too high as I work for a multimillion dollar company as a financial analyst within their leasing dept. I currently handle millions of dollars for healthcare companies so I have to deal with people on a pretty regular basis regarding large amounts of money.

However, it is my opinion that a person who is is spending $0.1 or $1.1m deserves respect.

Period.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...



Yup, I'm in member services at a professional society, so basically customer service, and I'm definitely very careful not to act like these people. My first response would never be "let me just cancel that for you". Thats not a good solution for a company OR a customer.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 7, 2012)

YOU GO GIRL!! Thanks for sticking up for all of us!
 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After thinking about it and discussing it with my SO (I let him read the emails from start to finish to see if I was coming across as rude or something), I sent this email.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 7, 2012)

Not to mention they're new and they should be wowing us or taking great are of us so that we stay with them/recommend/etc. It doesn't matter if you pay a penny or 10 dollars, you're a customer!!
 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


----------



## tweakabell (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'd be shocked if I got a response. The one thing my SO had to say is that my expectation of Customer Service bar may be too high as I work for a multimillion dollar company as a financial analyst within their leasing dept. I currently handle millions of dollars for healthcare companies so I have to deal with people on a pretty regular basis regarding large amounts of money.
> ...


I have very high customer service expectations and I won't change them even if someone else thinks they are unreasonable. I'm on a very limited budget, if I am giving you my precious money you should be giving me your best foot forward. I understand bad days but consistent bad service is more than enough for me to drop a company in a second.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 7, 2012)

Ok, I'm shocked.

Quote: [SIZE=11pt]Hi Katy,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]I did not in any way intend to be rude or dismissive and I apologize that it came off that way.  After reading my email to you, I do realize that I should have worded the email better and responded to your concerns more appropriately.  I understand that we have not provided the Sindulge experience that we strived to uphold for our members, and for this reason I offered the option to cancel your membership as I did not want to cause you any more frustrations.  I appreciate your thoughtful comments below and hope that you will be able to continue your membership with us. [/SIZE]


[SIZE=11pt]Regards,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Jaivin Karnani[/SIZE]


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, I'm shocked.



Well at least they responded. Not that it fixed anything, but it counts for....something?


----------



## Pancua (Mar 7, 2012)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Well at least they responded. Not that it fixed anything, but it counts for....something? 


They at least recognized it. I'm going to take the evening and think it over but right now, I am still pretty much leaning towards canceling.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 7, 2012)

I think I may go ahead and cancel since I've yet to get a response to any of my emails about scheduling.


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ami emailed me back. Honestly, answering the questions via email is ideal instead of rescheduling.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 7, 2012)

The FAQ SAYS you can cancel from your my account page, but I must be blind, as I'm surely not seeing it. Has anyone located the cancel link?


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The FAQ SAYS you can cancel from your my account page, but I must be blind, as I'm surely not seeing it. Has anyone located the cancel link?



Yup, if I remember correctly it is under subscriptions? let me check..


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 7, 2012)

i cancelled mine online an hour ago-its under subscriptions...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

so under your account go to My subscriptions, select edit on teh right, and you should have an option to cancel.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 7, 2012)

And when I do that, I get the following error, although I am set up as CC, not PP:

Quote: PayPal recurrent profile cancel failed for subscription #229

Ironically, I TRIED to submit the following, just a moment ago:

Quote: Your FAQ claims there is a way to cancel via "My Account". I cannot find this link, and would like to terminate my account.   I received my "welcome" email on 2/28. My credit card was charged on 3/1.   I have YET to receive any contact regarding setting up my consultation (and IIRC, your package doesn't ship until after your consultation.) I submitted an email via this form at least two days ago--I did not receive a confirmation of this, nor has my issue been addressed.   So help a girl out with leaving a company that apparently doesn't want her as a customer, would ya?
Yet I get an error that says something to the effect of "This form can only be submitted once."

Hate. Seriously.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That process just takes me to Newsletter Subscriptions.
> 
> ...


Did you click the newsletter subscriptions or "my subscriptions" option? Not that I think you are dumb lol, just could be an easy mistake!


----------



## calexxia (Mar 7, 2012)

I edited my post, because I found the one you were referring to. Please see above for the error THAT gave me!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I edited my post, because I found the one you were referring to. Please see above for the error THAT gave me!



omg how annoying! UGHHH stinking sindulge. In looking for how to get to the cancel button for you, I got to see that my credit card number was still in their system, even though I asked for it to be deleted.


----------



## freyabecca (Mar 7, 2012)

I just had my consultation. It was with Ami and she mentioned an anti-aging eye cream, all natural body scrub and an eyeliner. I guess I will see if those items end up in my box.


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 7, 2012)

My consultation isn't until the 14th at 2:30pm. After reading some of the comments here I'm trying not to get Too excited!


----------



## MakeupGalore (Mar 7, 2012)

I suggest writing on their Facebook wall also! They seem to be attention to that and not want any bad PR! So post away and get their attention!


----------



## calexxia (Mar 7, 2012)

I pasted the above stuff to facebook. We shall see what happens.


----------



## Fluttershy (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi all,
I'm kind of new to posting on these boards, come to think of it this might be my first post.  I'm one of those beauty box addicts and Sindulge is frustrating to me as well.  I had someone else try to do my consult for me since I was at work during my appointment time, but they switched the person who I was doing the consult with (from Ami to Christina or something) at the last minute, so the text chat didn't work because when the switched the person, the link to the chat switched as well.  Keep in mind my appointment was on Friday of last week, and I sent them about 4 emails and just received a reply back today to do an email consult.  I guess the email turnaround time wasn't that bad, and at least they replied to my email.  I'm not having high expectations for this sample company though.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 7, 2012)

Well, I guess that's over with:


 Marie Braden Sorry, the error is "PayPal recurrent profile cancel failed for subscription #229". I would hope that it would mean the account IS cancelled, yet your site indicates that I shall be charged again on 3/28. 2 hours ago Â· Like



  
Sindulge Hi Marie, I apologize for not reaching out to you sooner. I have cancelled your subscription and issued you a full refund. 4 minutes ago Â· Like



 Marie Braden Thank you. I'm sorry that your company wasn't more responsive earlier.



They sure are awfully quick to let someone cancel rather than to try to address the issue (as previously noted with Pancua. That, to me, isn't really a good sign. My Platinum Box was the same--not even an attempt at addressing the issue, just an "Ok, you're cancelled." On the plus side, with today's BB cancellation for my second account, and this cancellation, I'm back to only three subs (BB--annual, MG--if this month has a "wow", they stay, and SS--which is currently still within the 3-month "honeymoon" period I like to give companies.) Amazing how just a few weeks ago, I was worried that I was getting involved with TOO many subs!


----------



## Pancua (Mar 7, 2012)

Made my decision, told them to continue with canceling my subs. Maybe once they figure their stuff out, I'll come back.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I guess that's over with:
> 
> ...


----------



## calexxia (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Made my decision, told them to continue with canceling my subs. Maybe once they figure their stuff out, I'll come back.



They don't even seem INTERESTED in saving customers.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah I agree. A the same time though, there's not much they can to at this point to make up for their service...they can't really give us refund since most of us got it for free anyways! And since they don't have a real shop (it send you to the actual company's site to buy the products) they cant' really give us credit either...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I agree. A the same time though, there's not much they can to at this point to make up for their service...they can't really give us refund since most of us got it for free anyways! And since they don't have a real shop (it send you to the actual company's site to buy the products) they cant' really give us credit either...



They could start by answering the emails with a solution of "So sorry for the hassle, what time is easiest for you, we'll make it work."


----------



## Pancua (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> They could start by answering the emails with a solution of "So sorry for the hassle, what time is easiest for you, we'll make it work."


First time resolution would have gone far for me. Just telling me my box would be mailed in a few days *because they were experiencing higher volume than expected* would have solved it for me. But making me have to pull information out of them and than being flippant at the same time sealed their fate.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah definitely. They must have skipped the Customer Service part of their training haha.  I hope it'll be easy to cancel when the time comes and I won't have to actually e-mail them or call them
 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> First time resolution would have gone far for me. Just telling me my box would be mailed in a few days *because they were experiencing higher volume than expected* would have solved it for me. But making me have to pull information out of them and than being flippant at the same time sealed their fate.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 8, 2012)

Well, got the email stating that I was cancelled and that they would refund my credit card (I wasn't concerned over a penny, just frustrated by the whole thing.)

I realize they couldn't have offered me a month free or store credit or what have you--I'm just VERY surprised that they didn't even attempt the issues that led to me wanting to cancel (which I referred to in the post that I made to their FB).


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Mar 8, 2012)

I agree. They should never have mentioned (let alone practically encouraged) cancellation as an option. Why put that idea in the customer's head before the first box ships?? Ami told me something about a lip gloss. I told her SPF items are very important to me. We will see how this turns out.
 



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> They don't even seem INTERESTED in saving customers.


----------



## snllama (Mar 8, 2012)

My entire experience turns around when they offer to give me a credit or a discount. Even a free drink when I have to wait for a long time for food to be prepared, etc. 

very weird


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 8, 2012)

At this point I am just ready to get my box so I can cancel... I don't want to deal with this company anymore. Way too many people having terrible experiences.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 8, 2012)

Same here. It would have to be a heck of a box for me to even consider sticking with it



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At this point I am just ready to get my box so I can cancel... I don't want to deal with this company anymore. Way too many people having terrible experiences.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 8, 2012)

Exactly! And from what little I have seen/heard about what is going to be in the boxes it looks like they are going to be duds at best.
 



> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here. It would have to be a heck of a box for me to even consider sticking with it


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At this point I am just ready to get my box so I can cancel... I don't want to deal with this company anymore. Way too many people having terrible experiences.



That's where I am with this, too.   Unlike many of you, the only specific item she mentioned me getting were vitamins for skin nourishment.  I didn't see anyone else post this.  Since I have so many subs and get so much skin care, I figured I could give up one sample for the vitamins.   I thought this was interesting. 

I had my consult last Wed. and haven't had any shipping info yet.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 8, 2012)

I had my consult with Ami last Wednesday as well and when I asked about when it would be shipping I was told this friday...So I guess we will see if it ships out tomorrow.  Has anyone else received a box or a shipping notice yet???
 



> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 8, 2012)

I asked them on their FB about shipping notifications and they said they would not be giving any tracking numbers...


----------



## Ampym (Mar 8, 2012)

Funny how only ONE of us has actually received a box. I have been emailing Jaivan back and forth about doing my consult via email. I finally just asked him to forward my info to Christina and skip the consult. If and when I get my box I am also going to cancel. Way too much drama.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 8, 2012)

This whole sturm und drang is sad. They really did SEEM like they'd rock. However....


----------



## Pancua (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This whole sturm und drang is sad. They really did SEEM like they'd rock. However....


A shame, for sure


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 8, 2012)

They need to get their S**T straight because when I emailed them they told me YES and that you could see it in your account. Their FAQ says it too:

*Will I be able to track my shipment?*

You sure can! Log onto your account here to track your shipment and view all of your profile information.

Also, it says:

*When can I expect my first shipment?*

Within 10 business days from your consultation.

I wonder if that means we can expect it 10 days after or it ships 10 days after.

Christina told me mine would ship within a week. I had my consultation on February 27th and have not received a THING! I emailed them and they told me it will ship this week. If I do not get a shipping confirmation tomorrow I will flip!



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I asked them on their FB about shipping notifications and they said they would not be giving any tracking numbers...


----------



## Pancua (Mar 8, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

They need to get their S**T straight because when I emailed them they told me YES and that you could see it in your account. Their FAQ says it too:

*Will I be able to track my shipment?*

You sure can! Log onto your account here to track your shipment and view all of your profile information.

Also, it says:

*When can I expect my first shipment?*

Within 10 business days from your consultation.

I wonder if that means we can expect it 10 days after or it ships 10 days after.

Christina told me mine would ship within a week. I had my consultation on February 27th and have not received a THING! I emailed them and they told me it will ship this week. If I do not get a shipping confirmation tomorrow I will flip!
I wonder if I will see the fireworks from Mississippi?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 9, 2012)

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]



> I wonder if I will see the fireworks from Mississippi?
> 
> Â


 I'll be sure of it. I live in Vegas. We do it big here lol


----------



## jennilovesryan (Mar 9, 2012)

yow, after a lack luster consult and reading all of these stories i totally cancelled this morning. no worries though, replaced it with the sample society! yay!


----------



## steph28 (Mar 9, 2012)

I had my consultation with Ami last Monday, but for some reason my internet connection was bad. However, I did my consultation thru the e-mail. I didn't have to reschedule or anything. She e-mailed me 6 questions and I answered 5 hours after she sent me the e-mail. The next morning, she told me that my box will be ship the following week. I was just wondering if anybody has done their consultation thru the e-mail.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 9, 2012)

I WANTED to do it through email, because I work 2nd shift, but they apparently would rather make me jump through hoops, so I canceled.


----------



## steph28 (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I WANTED to do it through email, because I work 2nd shift, but they apparently would rather make me jump through hoops, so I canceled.



she didn't give you any option to do it thru e-mail? i probably wouldn't want to sign up if it's not $0.01.. but after reading all the comments here.. I don't even want it anymore..


----------



## Cosmiaa (Mar 9, 2012)

I signed up and immediately canceled after reading all of the negative feedback on here..I don't like that my credit card info is still on there though! I don't know how to get rid of it. I can still log in to my account, but it does say "canceled" under the subscription.


----------



## steph28 (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cosmiaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up and immediately canceled after reading all of the negative feedback on here..I don't like that my credit card info is still on there though! I don't know how to get rid of it. I can still log in to my account, but it does say "canceled" under the subscription.



I'll give it a try since I already had my consultation. Maybe you should call the costumer service??


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 9, 2012)

Wow, I can't believe all of the drama and hassle others have had with this company, and this is in the First month! I will probably cancel after I receive my first box unless it is Amazing! At this point there are too many other subs to choose from so I will be happy to spend my $10-15 elsewhere


----------



## snllama (Mar 9, 2012)

They have been very active on twitter and facebook this week. Maybe try contacting them on there? Im not sure I would keep my subscription because I too am irritated with the lack of feedback after the consultation. Even if tracking info is not included, which is bull since USPS has delivery confirmation and tracking options, they could send a shipping notice! Doesn't take much effort to do that.


----------



## Fluttershy (Mar 9, 2012)

I did my consult through e-mail, but it took 4 emails before they even replied to me with consult questions to answer before they could finally ship my box out.  I have no idea when it's going to ship but I'm estimating I won't get a box until very late in this month from what I gather on other people's shipping times.  I really think this company needs to improve on their customer service and offer a better experience for those who sub to the box because if the box doesn't wow me (which from what I've seen it probably won't) it's definitely getting canceled - I don't need another platinum box (which was filled with JUNK!).


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 9, 2012)

The best response I could get was "unfortunately you must schedule a consultation time in order for your box to ship", it wasn't until a week later that people started mentioning doing email consults, they must have gotten more requests or something. A lot of good that does me now...
 



> Originally Posted by *steph28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 10, 2012)

I emailed them today to see where my package was and I never got a response. First time they havent emailed me back within minutes.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 10, 2012)

> I emailed them today to see where my package was and I never got a response. First time they havent emailed me back within minutes.


 Same with me. I e-mailed Ami today and got nothing in response. Kinda sketch..


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 10, 2012)

Okay, catching up on threads here. Has ANYONE received a box yet?! Not only is the whole consultation thing a PITA, but then it seems like they're just putting off you guys getting your items. Just reading through this thread I'm like *red flag* scrollscroll *red flag* scrollscroll....


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 10, 2012)

I was told when I emailed about the box that they were all going to ship yesterday... but I never got any kind of notification that it had shipped, and I am guess that no one else did either. This company really is ridiculous.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 10, 2012)

I am canceling for sure but I am going to wait until the box actual ships and has some sort of activity. Last thing I need is them taking my money and no box.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 10, 2012)

I have a suspicion that they're waiting to send all the packages on one day so that every month it's always the same day. Which is fine...but they should have just said that IF it is the case. Not making us wait 1-2 weeks for a box that may not even ship in that time. Especially since their are no e-mails updating us...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 10, 2012)

That's fine, however, they told me 7 days after my consultation and then 10 days after my consultation. I had my consultation on February 27th, if I knew that, I would have scheduled my consultation for later so I didn't have to wait so long.
 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a suspicion that they're waiting to send all the packages on one day so that every month it's always the same day. Which is fine...but they should have just said that IF it is the case. Not making us wait 1-2 weeks for a box that may not even ship in that time. Especially since their are no e-mails updating us...


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 10, 2012)

Yeah I completely agree. Has anyone tried calling them or just e-mailing?  I wonder if they even list their number...


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 10, 2012)

Still no email response from Ami... Smh


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 10, 2012)

I live close to where the company is located in California, so if they shipped boxes out yesterday I should get it TODAY, or Monday at the latest. I'll let you know if I do. My consultation was on the 29th, this whole thing (no emails, no updates, weird customer service) is a tad ridiculous, but if it's nearly as good as it "sounded" I'll stick with for a couple more months. We'll see. It's not looking good though.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 10, 2012)

I got a reply, I emailed yesterday with:



> We're going on day 10 without a shipping confirmation when I was told 7 days, then 10 days. This is getting ridiculous. I understand that you're a new company and that there are kinks to work through but if you can't stick by your word, you shouldn't be so specific.


 And they emailed me back:



> [SIZE=11pt]Hi Vanessa,[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=11pt]Thank you for your patience.  I agree with you and we are working as fast as we can to get all the samples out.  I am happy to say that your samples were shipped out today and you should have them next week.[/SIZE]
> 
> ...


 If it was shipped, I didn't get a confirmation or DC#. I also logged into my account and haven't seen anything in there yet either.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 10, 2012)

I hope you get your samples, but tbh I'll believe it when I see it, you know?


----------



## MakeupGalore (Mar 10, 2012)

I think I'm the only one thats received my box and it was a load of crap. Ugh, I still get mad about it! You can read my previous post you can see what I got.


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think I'm the only one thats received my box and it was a load of crap. Ugh, I still get mad about it! You can read my previous post you can see what I got.



can't find your post-what did you receive?


----------



## missgr (Mar 10, 2012)

I emailed Sindulge on Friday  letting them know I had  my consult on 02/28 and have not heard anything since.  I received the following email reply today.

[SIZE=11pt]"Thank you for contacting us.  We apologize for the delay and will have your bag shipped by March 16.  Thank you for your continued patience.[/SIZE]"

[SIZE=11pt]Regards,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Jaivin Karnani[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]



[/SIZE]

Wow!! Really?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missgr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed Sindulge on Friday  letting them know I had  my consult on 02/28 and have not heard anything since.  I received the following email reply today.
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 10, 2012)

Mail came already, btw. No Sindulge yet for me. Consultation with Ami was on the 29th and I live close to them in So Cali. Based on everything I've read here I'm *definitely* starting to get concerned.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 10, 2012)

I am getting concerned, and annoyed quite frankly. I can't wait to cancel, specially if the bag is crap. If the bag is OMG amazing, I might consider staying but other than that, peace out sindulge!
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mail came already, btw. No Sindulge yet for me. Consultation with Ami was on the 29th and I live close to them in So Cali. Based on everything I've read here I'm *definitely* starting to get concerned.


 WOW!! The 16th!? I would say cancel me NOW!



> Originally Posted by *missgr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed Sindulge on Friday  letting them know I had  my consult on 02/28 and have not heard anything since.  I received the following email reply today.
> 
> ...


----------



## MakeupGalore (Mar 10, 2012)

> can't find your post-what did you receive?


 Poop A Pop Beauty nail polish A 10mL sample of Ahava hand cream A cheap ME Coametics eye pencil LA Fresh face wipes And a Clark's Botanicals face mask (small sample jar) And this AFTER my consultation which stated I was most interested in MAKEUP!


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 10, 2012)

> Poop A Pop Beauty nail polish A 10mL sample of Ahava hand cream A cheap ME Coametics eye pencil LA Fresh face wipes And a Clark's Botanicals face mask (small sample jar) And this AFTER my consultation which stated I was most interested in MAKEUP!


 Thanks-mg. Not too impressed with that first bag-even if it I was only paying 1 cent. Glad I cancelled. Not worth my time and hassle.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 10, 2012)

I got a response from Ami about when my bag would be shipping and she didn't even say when.


----------



## geniabeme (Mar 10, 2012)

I got a response from Ami. She stated it would take 10-*14* days after your consult.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 11, 2012)

So now it's gone from 7 to 10 and now 14!? Sounds like a myglam switch.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 11, 2012)

How many people here have canceled already?


----------



## calexxia (Mar 11, 2012)

me


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 11, 2012)

I haven't yet but will as soon as I get confirmation it has shipped (with tracking, not just "we shipped your package")


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 11, 2012)

same here
 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't yet but will as soon as I get confirmation it has shipped (with tracking, not just "we shipped your package")


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 11, 2012)

> I haven't yet but will as soon as I get confirmation it has shipped (with tracking, not just "we shipped your package")


 Same with me.


----------



## snllama (Mar 11, 2012)

exactly. I wont cancel until I have my box in my hands. but if that doesn't happen by 3/28, ill be canceling either way. I lost a penny. oh well.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 11, 2012)

I am either going to cancel the second I have my box in hand or the day before they are going to charge again, which ever comes first.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Mar 11, 2012)

I canceled already. I received my box (after paying the full $12). He refunded me through PayPal. This "company" is ridiculous


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missgr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed Sindulge on Friday  letting them know I had  my consult on 02/28 and have not heard anything since.  I received the following email reply today.
> 
> ...


That's the same email I go in response when I asked about my bag. My consult was 2/29.  They are off to a REALLY rocky start!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 11, 2012)

I canceled before I even got to have a real consultation. Oh well.


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 11, 2012)

i cancelled right after my consultation...didn't like the box contents shown on someones post.


----------



## EllynoUta (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm new to BB, and signed up for BeautyArmy, BeautyBox5, and Sindulge. (I wanted Birchbox badly, but yknow, thats clearly full...)

I'll give Sindulge a try, regardless of customer service issues everyone seems to be having. For only a penny, its worth a shot.

I didnt seem to have any problems signing up/scheduling a consultation. It was all very quick and easy for me. But we'll see how shipping/content goes...


----------



## calexxia (Mar 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I canceled before I even got to have a real consultation. Oh well.


Ditto!


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw, crap. I signed up when I heard it was a penny and did my consult with Christina and everything seemed to go fine. She mentioned the youngblood eye cream  and some other interesting options. 

After hearing all of this though, after I receive my box I am totally cancelling. it is not worth the hassle!


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 12, 2012)

Did anyone notice on their fb it looks Like nothing is available to see except their info? No wall or anything. Unless I'm crazy....


----------



## Bflopolska (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone notice on their fb it looks
> 
> Like nothing is available to see except their info? No wall or anything. Unless I'm crazy....


Seriously??? I posted a question about Ferro on their wall last week and they responded that they were bringing Ferro in as one of their brands!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 12, 2012)

Their FB wall still shows up for me...


----------



## oOliveColored (Mar 12, 2012)

Does anyone have a link with the contents of the box?


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 12, 2012)

Maybe it was a glitch on my iPhone


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 12, 2012)

hmm so that email that just went out...at least they are trying? I still don't know if I'm willing to give them another (third? fourth?) chance.


----------



## MissMonica (Mar 12, 2012)

[SIZE=10.5pt]Got the below email from Sindulge.  My consultation was last week, so the 16th doesn't seem too horribly late.  At least they are acknowledging their issues![/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Dear Monica,
We would like to first thank you for being a Sindulge member.  Through all your feedback over the past few weeks, we realize that we have not provided you with the best experience possible.  We were caught off-guard by the overwhelming popularity of our program and member sign ups and were not able to provide you with a 100% positive experience.  From the technology issues to shipping delays, we sincerely apologize for all the inconveniences and frustrations caused.  This was not our intent and we are working as hard as possible to improve our service to you.

We wanted to share with you what changes we are making to give you a better Sindulge experience:
 
Provide more options for consultations.  We understand that you have a busy schedule and will provide more time slots and also an option to complete your consultation via email.  We will also be providing the option to skip the consultation and just receive your Sindulgence.
 
More streamlined web experience.  We are making significant improvements to our calendar booking system as well as providing options for rescheduling your consultations. 
 
Improved consultation experience.  We are working to provide a more interactive consultation experience as well as showing availability in your time zone automatically.
 
Improving communication and follow up.  We want to be available to address your needs and concerns to make sure we are meeting your expectations.  I have personally spoken to many of you via phone and email and would love to receive any feedback directly.  I can be reached at [email protected]mailto:[email protected] directly with any questions or comments and will personally respond to each of you.
 
Improved shipping schedule.  Your first bag will be shipped by March 16.  Going forward, each bag will be shipped within 10 days of your subsequent consultation.  You are welcome to skip the subsequent consultation and still receive your sample bag.
 
We thank you for trusting us with your beauty and skincare needs and appreciate you being a part of Sindulge.  We want to acknowledge and thank you for sticking with us, and to apologize again to those Sindulgers, both current and former, who felt we treated them thoughtlessly.  We would appreciate the opportunity to be of service to you and have extended your subscription for another month free of charge to give you a better Sindulge experience.
 
All of us at Sindulge will work hard to give you the best Sindulge experience possible.  Thank you once again for giving us the opportunity to serve you.
 
Sincerely,
 
 
Jaivin and Dinesh
Co-Founders
www.Sindulge.com[/SIZE]


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 12, 2012)

I got the same email and they told me my bag already shipped. If it didn't and I have to wait until the 16th, I am going to be very upset. Don't tell your customer something shipped if it didn't, TERRIBLE!!!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 12, 2012)

I think they sent that email out to their entire database because I got it on both emails I'd used to sign up and neither of them has an active subscription.


----------



## snllama (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah I got the same email. I appreciate the email. I can understand that in their first month they are working out glitches. Ill wait until I get the products to decide.


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Mar 12, 2012)

> _Through all your feedback over the past few weeks, we realize that we have not provided you with the best experience possible. _


 
I thought this was a little weird, because it was saying basically that I had contacted them with issues when actually my consultation went smoothly and I wasn't really having any problems. Very odd to read.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 12, 2012)

I actually got the feeling that it was a personalized email by the way they worded things but I think by "you", they mean in general.. All of us would be "you".
 



> Originally Posted by *Autumn Dahy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oOliveColored (Mar 12, 2012)

I canceled.

A beauty company founded by two indian dudes is sketchy enough.... but after this thread I'll just take a penny loss.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 12, 2012)

> [SIZE=11pt]Hi Vanessa,[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=11pt]Your bag shipped on Saturday via USPS.  We do not have a tracking number for you as it was shipped via First Class mail.  Thank you once again for your patience and please let me know if I can be of further assistance.[/SIZE]
> 
> ...


 Uhm, what? I own a business and ship packages daily. I use mainly First Class and I have never heard of not being able to get a tracking number. Not getting tracking numbers is the worst decision for an online business!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow, did everyone get that Sindulge email? We all get another month free (to apologize for their rocky start) and our first bags shipped by the 16th, if I read that correctly.


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm, what? I own a business and ship packages daily. I use mainly First Class and I have never heard of not being able to get a tracking number. Not getting tracking numbers is the worst decision for an online business!!


I also ship packages daily, mostly first class USPS, and delivery confirmation is now included free to the shipper.  So there should be tracking numbers! I ship domestic orders via ebay and PayPal, and DC is no exrtra charge. I assume it's also free on all other shipping venues.


----------



## JadedBeauty (Mar 12, 2012)

I am having some strange stuff go on....lol I got the your account is active email I think  7 or 8 times now?  So far it seems pretty crappy but I honestly think I won't care as long as the box gets here before the end of March and the products are worth 12 dollars to me.  I am still trying to hope for the best.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 12, 2012)

Wait what, did I miss something?
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, did everyone get that Sindulge email? We all get another month free (to apologize for their rocky start) and our first bags shipped by the 16th, if I read that correctly.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah that's what mine says too...I wonder how they can afford to do that. As long as I actually GET this month's box i'll stick it out for another free month.
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, did everyone get that Sindulge email? We all get another month free (to apologize for their rocky start) and our first bags shipped by the 16th, if I read that correctly.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 12, 2012)

I use a program called Endicia and DC# is FREE. Even if it wasn't, its still smart to pay the 60 cents or whatever it is now to get it.

I have a feeling that he thinks I am someone that doesn't know the shipping and USPS procedure and is just telling me some random crap so I don't question him. If HE doesn't know the procedures then he shouldn't even be doing this!
 



> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also ship packages daily, mostly first class USPS, and delivery confirmation is now included free to the shipper.  So there should be tracking numbers! I ship domestic orders via ebay and PayPal, and DC is no exrtra charge. I assume it's also free on all other shipping venues.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 12, 2012)

I thought I had too. I hadn't read the e-mail fully/closely. It says it the second to last paragraph

"We thank you for trusting us with your beauty and skincare needs and appreciate you being a part of Sindulge.  We want to acknowledge and thank you for sticking with us, and to apologize again to those Sindulgers, both current and former, who felt we treated them thoughtlessly.  We would appreciate the opportunity to be of service to you and have extended your subscription for another month free of charge to give you a better Sindulge experience."



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait what, did I miss something?


----------



## JadedBeauty (Mar 12, 2012)

Mine didn't say anything about a free box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I reread three times!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 12, 2012)

OH WOW!! Now I see it:

*We would appreciate the opportunity to be of service to you and have extended your subscription for another month free of charge to give you a better Sindulge experience.*

Well there's 1 + for them I suppose.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 12, 2012)

Whoops, didn't see your post, sorry!!

That is pretty cool I guess. Unless the box kinda fails but I guess free is free. At least they're somewhat trying.



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought I had too. I hadn't read the e-mail fully/closely. It says it the second to last paragraph
> 
> "We thank you for trusting us with your beauty and skincare needs and appreciate you being a part of Sindulge.  We want to acknowledge and thank you for sticking with us, and to apologize again to those Sindulgers, both current and former, who felt we treated them thoughtlessly.  We would appreciate the opportunity to be of service to you and have extended your subscription for another month free of charge to give you a better Sindulge experience."


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use a program called Endicia and DC# is FREE. Even if it wasn't, its still smart to pay the 60 cents or whatever it is now to get it.
> 
> I have a feeling that he thinks I am someone that doesn't know the shipping and USPS procedure and is just telling me some random crap so I don't question him. If HE doesn't know the procedures then he shouldn't even be doing this!


 Maybe they're shipping via parcel post? Shudder. I have no idea if DC is free with that, but I would doubt it.  And parcel post would be a horrible way to ship! Unless, like you said , he's just shining us on about no tracking numbers, thinking we don't know any better. Ha!

( I use stamps.com, too, but only for shipping via first class international for my off-ebay web site. I haven't had any experience with them for 1st class domestic in a long time. But if endicia gives DC free with 1st class, then I'm sure stamps.com does, too.)


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Mar 12, 2012)

me too! so weird.
 



> Originally Posted by *JadedBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am having some strange stuff go on....lol I got the your account is active email I think  7 or 8 times now?


----------



## MakeupGalore (Mar 12, 2012)

When I received my package from them it was not shipped via USPS, it was a random company I have never heard of. However, my regular mail person did deliver it 




 I am very familiar with first class and priority and they both have DC. I wish I still had the box to give the exact name, but after watching an episode of Hoarders: Buried Alive I went on a crazy binge of all boxes that I was keeping to mail future things. That show is pure motivation to clean!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 12, 2012)

He said in his email that it was First Class so I don't think its Parcel Post. And if it WAS parcel post, I shouldn't expect it til may or something LOL I hate parcel!
 



> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe they're shipping via parcel post? Shudder. I have no idea if DC is free with that, but I would doubt it.  And parcel post would be a horrible way to ship! Unless, like you said , he's just shining us on about no tracking numbers, thinking we don't know any better. Ha!
> 
> ( I use stamps.com, too, but only for shipping via first class international for my off-ebay web site. I haven't had any experience with them for 1st class domestic in a long time. But if endicia gives DC free with 1st class, then I'm sure stamps.com does, too.)


----------



## snllama (Mar 12, 2012)

I completely skipped over the fact they are giving us a free month. Well that is one up for them, but no tracking is ridiculous.

It does seem like they were turned onto the idea by the money prospects, not the joy of beauty.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 13, 2012)

I got the email about another month free as well! I am just wondering is it really going to be free, or are we going to be charged when the next month starts and then have to fight them to get the charge refunded.... At this point I am still on the fence about them. If this works out and we get our first boxes, and then the second one (without being charged) then I might give them another month, but so far I am not impressed with them. I guess only time will tell.


----------



## oOliveColored (Mar 13, 2012)

If they are giving away two boxes for a penny the contents are not going to be worth walking to the mailbox.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, I have no words..

[SIZE=11pt]Hi Vanessa,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]I wanted to provide you with the tracking number for your samples: [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt]9400 1112 0108 0834 9915 06[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Regards,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Jaivin Karnani[/SIZE]

First they tell me it will ship the 5th. Then they tell me by the 8th and when I ask, they told me it was shipped the 10th and there is no tracking number available. NOW I have a tracking number and it shows that the package wasn't actually shipped until the 12th. If this package isn't filled with awesome, I will be dropping them.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 13, 2012)

I was thinking the exact same thing. So far in my account it still says my next payment is scheduled for March 26th....
 



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the email about another month free as well! I am just wondering is it really going to be free, or are we going to be charged when the next month starts and then have to fight them to get the charge refunded.... At this point I am still on the fence about them. If this works out and we get our first boxes, and then the second one (without being charged) then I might give them another month, but so far I am not impressed with them. I guess only time will tell.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 13, 2012)

My email from Sindulge, yesterday (my consultation was on the 29th)...

Hi Leilani,

[SIZE=11pt]Thanks for contacting us.  We wont charge you next month.  We will do our best to get your bag out prior to the 16th, if not it will be out on the 16th.  Thank you for your patience and support.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Regards,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Jaivin Karnani[/SIZE]


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh and so far it shows my next billing date as the 28th still. We'll see what happens... sigh.


----------



## iPretty949 (Mar 13, 2012)

Cant wait to see in what is in your box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I signed up just today and seems like I will get my first box in April  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, I have no words..
> 
> ...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 14, 2012)

Just checked the DC#, should be here tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cant wait to see in what is in your box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I signed up just today and seems like I will get my first box in April  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snllama (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just checked the DC#, should be here tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Let us know!! I want to see pictures!


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello Ladies,

I just completed my consulation with Ami!  We talked about a rose moisturizer, nail polish, and an Indie Lee product for my hair. She seemed helpful and very nice, but I'm not sure what to think after reading the reviews and everyone's experiences here. I do think that the video chat was a bit of a hassle and glad they are making arrangements to do the consultation via email or text Especially if we are going to have a consultation each month.


----------



## motherofall6 (Mar 14, 2012)

i just did my consultation with dana  she mentioned nail polish and eyeliner so i will see. hopefully my bag gets shipped out friday the 16th like the email stated?!


----------



## motherofall6 (Mar 14, 2012)

i just did my consultation with dana  she mentioned nail polish and eyeliner so i will see. hopefully my bag gets shipped out friday the 16th like the email stated?!


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Mar 14, 2012)

I appreciate the email and extra month free. You can't beat that. Hopefully they can turn it around...I'm making tons of beauty box cuts so my tolerance is low.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 14, 2012)

I received in my package.. Will post pics in a few minutes!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received in my package.. Will post pics in a few minutes!!



yesss let's see!!!


----------



## geniabeme (Mar 14, 2012)

OOOOOO!! Interested to see this!
 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received in my package.. Will post pics in a few minutes!!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 14, 2012)

ahhhh i want to seeee!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 14, 2012)

LA Fresh MakeUp Remover: $9.99 (I got these in my BB last month and they were TERRIBLE)

Botanical Kinetic Hydrating Lotion: $6.66

YoungBlood Mineral Primer: $1.75 (I don't wear foundation so this is useless to me)

YoungBlood Hi-Def Transluecent Powder: $2.00 (again, don't wear foundation)

Stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liner in Purple Tang: $20.00 (Already have it)

2 Pencil Me in Eye Liners: $6.99 Each (I got one of these from My Pretty Pink Box one time and my mom loves them!!)

SoftLips: $2.99

*TOTAL: $57.37*

Depsite the fact that I don't like some of the products or I already have them, the value is still more than I think any of my BB have been.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Mar 14, 2012)

Your box is better than mine. Do you think they listened at all to what you said in your consult?


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow, three eyeliners! Now that's my kinda box!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 14, 2012)

HMM, that is a pretty decent box, I guess. Although none of those brands would be new to me, so where is the fun in that? I can see how this would be good for someone who wanted to get lots of make up at a cheap price, but it is definitely not what I'm looking for in a sub. I hope you enjoy your box!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes, I said I had dry skin and only wanted make up, so that pretty much summed up everything I got, which I appreciate.
 



> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your box is better than mine.
> Do you think they listened at all to what you said in your consult?


 I don't necessarily mind that the brands aren't "new" because I like to try all kinds of things but there are some cheaper brands in there. My mom loves the liners and have been looking for them for months so it's nice that I can give her some more.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HMM, that is a pretty decent box, I guess. Although none of those brands would be new to me, so where is the fun in that? I can see how this would be good for someone who wanted to get lots of make up at a cheap price, but it is definitely not what I'm looking for in a sub. I hope you enjoy your box!


----------



## geniabeme (Mar 14, 2012)

I would be totally happy with that box if I got it!


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 14, 2012)

Whoa, that was unexpected! That's a pretty nice box!


----------



## Amber Barrera (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow, I'm breathing a sigh of relief! That is MUCH better than I thought it would be. I requested only makeup/nail polishes so I'm hoping my box will be somewhat like yours. I had my consultation with Alex &amp; she said would "send out some fresh natural colors for spring and i know we have really fun polish!" So I was thinking probably eye shadows, liners, &amp; obviously nail polish. We talked a little bit about lip gloss too so we will see!


----------



## JadedBeauty (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow, that is a really nice box, in my opinion.  I was told my box was going to focus on "eye makeup" so I am hoping I get something similar to yours!


----------



## snllama (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow, so it looks like they listened to the consult. Im kind of excited again. Especially now that we have a free month.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm excited again! I hope I get my box soon! 




 I will freak if I get a full size Stila smudge stick. My first month with BB was the month *after* they gave those out. WOOHOOO! Okay, okay, not gonna get my hopes up toooo high... yet.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 15, 2012)

> I'm excited again! I hope I get my box soon!
> 
> 
> 
> I will freak if I get a full size Stila smudge stick. My first month with BB was the month *after* they gave those out. WOOHOOO! Okay, okay, not gonna get my hopes up toooo high... yet.


 If you don't get one you can have the one I got. I got the same one in my bb so I dont need an extra  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was pleasantly surprised with the box. I will stay another month or 2.


----------



## EllynoUta (Mar 15, 2012)

Had my consultation with Ami today and she was really pleasant. I had a mix up and thought I was supposed to talk to her yesterday, and she replied very politely about it. When I talked to her today, not only did she remember my goof up from yesterday, but assured me it was quite okay, and really paid attention to what I was saying and my concerns. Customer service was impressive.

I told her I was primarily concerned with easy makeup removal, skincare---and I mentioned I wasnt interested in ANY neutral makeup what-so-ever. She mentioned some home remedies and gave her opinion on products I was already using. She said she'd throw in some kind of under eye cream. I'll post as soon as it arrives. Heres hoping for good stuff!


----------



## jennilovesryan (Mar 15, 2012)

i hope i eventually actually get a box. i signed up feb 28th! maybe one day......


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 15, 2012)

> i hope i eventually actually get a box. i signed up feb 28th! maybe one day......


 I signed up the 28th as well!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 15, 2012)

That's a great box! I had my consult on Feb 29th, so hopefully my box comes soon as well!


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 15, 2012)

Did everyone who got their box also get a shipping email?  My consult was 2/29 and so far I've gotten nada.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 15, 2012)

My consult was the 29th also and have received nothing.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 15, 2012)

I did not but I emailed them like crazy hassling them. They told me it shipped on the 10th without a tracking number but it was really shipped out on the 12th and that is when he sent me a tracking number.
 



> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did everyone who got their box also get a shipping email?  My consult was 2/29 and so far I've gotten nada.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 15, 2012)

I signed up 2/28 nothing yet


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did not but I emailed them like crazy hassling them. They told me it shipped on the 10th without a tracking number but it was really shipped out on the 12th and that is when he sent me a tracking number.


Thanks glamourdolleyes!  So they just send it out with no notice. If I don't get mine today I'll start torturing them for info.  This company was obviously not ready for prime time.


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got a pretty decent box, imo. I'm lusting for that purple tang liner. I would have used everything in that box! I hope mine is that good, if I ever get one. Haha.


----------



## cskeiser (Mar 15, 2012)

WoW!!!! That's an awesome box!  Especially for less than a penny... (if they do indeed give us an extra month free)...


----------



## ageofanxiety (Mar 15, 2012)

I just had my consultation with Alex. It was pretty good for the most part. She was very nice and listened to what I said. I said that I was afraid of using blush because I'm so pale (lol) and she mentioned a blush from Benefit that is supposed to be excellent. But that's the only products she really talked about and never said anything about what types of things she might be sending me so...we'll see I guess.


----------



## Ampym (Mar 15, 2012)

I just had mine with Alex as well and she was nice. I asked for just makeup and gave specifics ie primer, stilla liner and gloss. SHe seemed receptive and I hope my box is decent like the one we saw last night. FINGERS CROSSED.


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ampym* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just had mine with Alex as well and she was nice. I asked for just makeup and gave specifics ie primer, stilla liner and gloss. SHe seemed receptive and I hope my box is decent like the one we saw last night. FINGERS CROSSED.



Yes, good luck to all of us! LOL!


----------



## VegasLover75 (Mar 15, 2012)

I just had my consult with Alex and we talked mainly about skincare.  I know many of you only want makeup but I am 36 &amp; really appreciate the skincare samples.  I haven't had to buy any moisturizer or cleanser for almost a year and most of the products I get to try are really expensive &amp; out of my budget anyway.  As long as they keep sending them I never have to buy full size


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 15, 2012)

The 1 cent code still works, so I signed up. I am scheduled for a consultation next week with Ami.


----------



## Fluttershy (Mar 15, 2012)

Hello everyone...My Sindulge box came in the mail today!!  What a surprise!!..I had no idea Sindulge shipped out boxes already as I thought they were shipping them out by the 16th of March (maybe they meant every member was to receive hers by the 16th?)  Anyways, for just a penny, I am quite happy with what they sent me (even if I had to pay for this, I think I'd be quite happy), although I kind of stated during my email consultation I was only really looking for makeup samples but I seemed to receive a plethora of products.  I also never mentioned anything about wanting nail polish but I did get a mini Zoya (which makes me quite happy as I fell blissfully in love with Zoya polish after receiving it in my first birchbox - that nail polish stays on FOREVER and it's so easy to apply!)!!  The packaging was sort of like a box within a box. The samples came in a white box (that almost reminded me of the box platinum box used), and it had those accordion-like folded crunchies in the box which contained a black sindulge box in it (the box has a strap on it made of ribbon - - it's pretty weird and it's just cheap cardboard so I think I could do without it).  All my samples were wrapped  in red tissue paper which was a plus - a la how beauty army does .  However, the box was covered in dust which kind of repulsed me (you mean the person diligently wrapping all my samples in tissue paper and putting them in the box couldn't be bothered to wipe the dust off of the black sindulge box - wouldn't that have taken just a second to do?)  Heck, you can even SEE the dust on the black box in the photo - which I find a bit unsettling (no pun intended).








What I received in my sindulge box:


Mini Zoya Nail Polish in the color Izzy (such a beautiful dark pink shimmery color!!) - $4 value (0.25 fl oz)
FULL Size Stila One Step Correct Skin Tone Correcting, Brightening Serum -  $36 value !!!! (1 fl oz.) 
FULL Size NYX Pump it Up Lip Plumper in the color KIM - $5.50 value (0.28 oz)
Youngblood Hi Def Translucent Powder - (0.02 oz / 0.5 g)  - 0.35 oz / 10 grams is $40, so this is worth approx $2 value.
Sample Packet of POP Face Magnet Primer - No value as it's one time use (0.07 fl oz / 2 ml)
Bell Rose Calming Skin Creme - A full size is worth $88, but unfortunately product does not list size anywhere, this is probably around 1/3 to 1/4 of what they'd give so I'll put a value of $15 on it to be safe.

Total Value of Samples = Around $62.50.
Not shabby at all for something that cost 1 cent!!  If I had to have paid the regular $12 subscription fee and received this, I would be MORE than happy.

This took me way too long to type out btw. lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 15, 2012)

Is it just me, or can we no longer write on Sindulge's wall? Besides commenting on their statuses...


----------



## Fluttershy (Mar 16, 2012)

I noticed the same thing as well...wonder why they did that...the boxes they sent out were actually good so I can't imagine them getting that much negative feedback..


----------



## Ampym (Mar 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, good luck to all of us! LOL!



P Gal we all need LUCK and patience right now. I was THIS CLOSE TO CANCELLING....


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 16, 2012)

It is much easier to be forgiving while they are working out their issues, since we don't have to pay $10-15 to start.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't know how in the world they can afford to send this kind of stuff, but depending on what my boxes contain, I may stick around! The boxes posted are better than what beauty army has to offer and I've only tried the stila liner before out of everything!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 16, 2012)

What is the code again?


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It is much easier to be forgiving while they are working out their issues, since we don't have to pay $10-15 to start.



I joined before seeing the one cent promo, so I did pay the $12!


----------



## geniabeme (Mar 16, 2012)

I had my consult Feb 29. Anyone else with that consult date receive confirmation of shipping yet? In the last email it said they would be shipped BY the 16th.. Still no emails... Is it just me?


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had my consult Feb 29. Anyone else with that consult date receive confirmation of shipping yet? In the last email it said they would be shipped BY the 16th.. Still no emails... Is it just me?


Nope. My consult was also 2/29 and no word yet. But Glamourdolleyes said that she had to harass them to get her shipping info. They don't automatically send it apparently.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I had my consult on the 29th as well and I have not received shipping either... maybe they are just going to ship the boxes and not give us the confirmation??





 



> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had my consult Feb 29. Anyone else with that consult date receive confirmation of shipping yet? In the last email it said they would be shipped BY the 16th.. Still no emails... Is it just me?


----------



## snllama (Mar 16, 2012)

Same thing, 2/29 no box yet. But I'll probably be getting it last of all the 2/29ers since I'm all the way on the east coast.


----------



## BlackestVoid (Mar 16, 2012)

Same no box. D,: I hope it comes soon, I need it to fuel my beauty box addiction. (You would think 7 subs is enough... I want more. O_O Can't wait for Glossy Box~ &lt;3) heh heh


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I commented on Sindulge's facebook album (since you can no longer post on their wall




) and they said that the boxes shipped today..... I guess we will see if any of us get them within the next week.


----------



## BlackestVoid (Mar 16, 2012)

Yay, thanks for sharing! At least I have some hope now...


----------



## geniabeme (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for asking! Hopefully we can see what everyone got next week!
 



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I commented on Sindulge's facebook album (since you can no longer post on their wall
> 
> ...


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I GOT MY SHIPPING CONFIRMATION!!!!



 Yippeee! They even gave me a tracking number and it actually works! lol


----------



## BlackestVoid (Mar 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I GOT MY SHIPPING CONFIRMATION!!!!
> 
> ...



YAY Gratz!!! 



 Do share when you get your bag though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 16, 2012)

Awesome! I hope I get my shipping confirmation tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had my consultation on 2/28


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 17, 2012)

I got this email back today but no shipping confirmation. I live in So Cali though so we'll see if I get it today.

Hi Leilani,

[SIZE=11pt]Your box was shipped yesterday. Thank you for your patience.  Have a great weekend.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Regards,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Jaivin Karnani[/SIZE]


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 17, 2012)

I signed up a day or two ago, and my consult is the 22nd! Gah. I want to have it now lol!


----------



## Amber Barrera (Mar 17, 2012)

I got my shipping confirmation this morning! It was actually shipped out yesterday so they seem to be keeping their word. I will see how this box is, how next month's "free" box will be, &amp; then I will decide if this will be a sub worth keeping.


----------



## YoungHopes (Mar 17, 2012)

Hello Everyone! I received my Sindulge package today   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm actually subscribed to Beautyfix, Beauty Army, Beauty Box5, Birchbox (two boxes), Goodebox, MyGlam and Sample Society (plan on cutting a few by May) and so I follow a lot of threads here but this is my first time posting because I've never been one of the first to receive any box since I live in California.

I had my consult with Ami on 2/29 and I really feel she listened to me because I told her I go for the neutral/ natural makeup look and here is what I received (sorry, I can't post any pics):

*Youngblood Mineral Primer 0.17 fl oz - *I know other ppl received this as well, and I like it, but it is pretty standard. It reminds me of Smashbox's primer which is a typical silicone primer.

*Youngblood Eye Impact Quick Recovery Eye Cream 0.01 fl oz - *This is pretty good too, I like it more than the primer. I don't know what its benefits are but it works really well under makeup, used it under my hourglass concealer today.

*Ferro Cosmetics Eye Candy Mineral Eye Shadow in Pumpkin- 1 gram - *This is a good sample size, comes in the usual mineral makeup container and I like the consistency, but the color is too orange.

*Color Club mini nail polish in He Loves Me - *this is the same mini nail polish that Birchbox sent out. I like that Sindulge sent me one of the classic colors because Birchbox sent me one of the neons in my regular box and luxeffects in the tv box and even though those colors are fun I really tend towards natural colors for my everyday wear.  

*Scott Barnes Body Bling Original 1 fl oz - *this is why I like sample services, because I would have never tried this before. I use Nars illuminator during the summer and this is a very similar product. I don't know which one I like better yet, we'll see.

Overall, I'm pretty pleased. I signed up using the promo and so I'm happy about the extra free month. I give most of my subs at least 3 months with the exception of Platinum box, that was just too bad.  

FYI - I never received a shipping confirmation so I'm guessing they really did mail out the boxes yesterday because the postage label is dated 3/15 and they usually print those out the day before.

Looking forward to seeing what everyone else received!


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm another 2/29 and did not get a ship mail as others did. I emailed them today. I hate having to beg for info when you paid for something! And I DIDN'T get the box for a penny - I paid the $12. So I have no reason to be casual and forgiving.  Unless the next 2 boxes are amazing, they're for my chopping block. Assuming I ever actually get anything from them. At least I can file a PayPal claim if I don't get the box this week. Then they either have to show PayPal the shipping info, or refund me.


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm another 2/29 and did not get a ship mail as others did. I emailed them today. I hate having to beg for info when you paid for something! And I DIDN'T get the box for a penny - I paid the $12. So I have no reason to be casual and forgiving.  Unless the next 2 boxes are amazing, they're for my chopping block. Assuming I ever actually get anything from them. At least I can file a PayPal claim if I don't get the box this week. Then they either have to show PayPal the shipping info, or refund me.


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Mar 17, 2012)

I just received my shipment confirmation with the tracking number. It was shipped yesterday so hopefully everyone will be getting an email soon! My consult was on March 5th.


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm going to pretend like I didn't JUST get a shipping confirmation, since I really want to see this box be AMAZING. LoL.


----------



## geniabeme (Mar 17, 2012)

Yay, I just got shipping confirmation too. So far I am liking all the boxes people are getting!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 17, 2012)

My Sindulge package came in today and I'm very happy with it. Here's a picture!

I got the full size (24 wipes) package of LA FRESH waterproof makeup remover

Full size OPI - "Did You 'Ear About Van Gogh?" from the new Holland Collection.

Don't know if this is full size, but it seems full size, Ferro Cosmetics Eye Candy Mineral Shadow in "Champagne"

Pixi Endless Silky Eye Pen in No.1 Black Noir (Don't know if it's full size, it's 0.8g/0.03 oz)

Sample size of Youngblood Mineral Primer

Sample size of Pixi Eye Bright Primer


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 17, 2012)

Overall it feels like Ami definitely listened to me. I said I love smokey eyes and nude colors with it, though I'm not afraid to experiment with color. I told her my biggest beauty icons were Monica Bellucci and Catherine Zeta-Jones, and I pretty much love the colors they wear. lol. I think she did well! 



 If my free box next month is as good, I'll stay with them! Yay!


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 17, 2012)

OMG. OPI. JEALOUS.

... sorry for the caps. Wow! I think I just forgave their shipping time!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG. OPI. JEALOUS.
> 
> ... sorry for the caps. Wow! I think I just forgave their shipping time!



I know! I was jealous of myself, even! A full size OPI = WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!

I LOVELOVELOVE the *ENTIRE* Holland collection but had yet to start buying them! One down! It's such a great nude/bisque color.


----------



## snllama (Mar 17, 2012)

I got a shipping confirmation too! Im thinking Ill be receiving mine by Wednesday! wohoo


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh and I came in with my box, checked my email, and found a shipping confirmation from Sindulge. 






FINALLY I get a beauty sub first! Yaaaay for a So Cali based company.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Mar 17, 2012)

Ooh, awesome box!  Thanks for sharing, I love the photos.  This Sindulge subscription is really a mystery because people have been getting items from so many different great companies.  Love the OPI polish, especially since it's from a recent collection so you know it's not an old, leftover polish.  I got my shipping confirmation today, it said I was 

  Shipment #100000035 for Order #100000272  
if that means anything.  I signed up on the first day I think.  Getting an extra free box is making me excited again about this sub.  Customer service is everything.

Nice to know that she took what you said in your consultation into account.  Good idea on telling her about your beauty icons, I wouldn't have thought of that.  You're succeeding on the Catherine Zeta-Jones beauty ideal, in my opinion, except much younger of course.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'll confess I'll have to google Monica Bellucci.  But hey, I don't live in the U.S., does that help? lol  Oops, maybe not, Catherine Zeta-Jones is Welsh.



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Sindulge package came in today and I'm very happy with it. Here's a picture!
> 
> ...


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 17, 2012)

Here's the email I sent:

*I had my consultation on 2/29. Others on makeuptalk.com who had their consultations on or after that date have either received their shipping confirmations or their boxes, but I have gotten neither. I did NOT get the box for a penny - I paid the $12. If I don't get a shipping confirmation by Monday 3/19, I will be filing a PayPal dispute and you will have to either show them the shipping confirmation or refund me*


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 17, 2012)

Let me know what they say, mine was on 2/28 and I still haven't heard from them either...
 



> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's the email I sent:
> 
> *I had my consultation on 2/29. Others on makeuptalk.com who had their consultations on or after that date have either received their shipping confirmations or their boxes, but I have gotten neither. I did NOT get the box for a penny - I paid the $12. If I don't get a shipping confirmation by Monday 3/19, I will be filing a PayPal dispute and you will have to either show them the shipping confirmation or refund me*


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Mar 17, 2012)

Pinktergal and Javagirl87,

I went back and checked, Ami emailed me my chat transcript on 2/29 so I'm thinking my consult was on the 28th or 29th.  I hope they at least refund you your $12 and give you some pretty great boxes, Pinktergal, I've been following what you've been saying and I'm sorry it's been such a gigantic pain!  It seems the least they could do is to honor the $.01 code retroactively for you since they've been so non-responsive to you.  I hope you don't have to go the Paypal route to get your money back, that makes it an even worse experience for you.  Good thing, though, that Paypal has those protections built in for cases like these!  That makes me think about what I use to buy certain things.  Let us know how it goes for you, we're rooting for you.
 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Let me know what they say, mine was on 2/28 and I still haven't heard from them either...


 Quote:

Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's the email I sent:

*I had my consultation on 2/29. Others on makeuptalk.com who had their consultations on or after that date have either received their shipping confirmations or their boxes, but I have gotten neither. I did NOT get the box for a penny - I paid the $12. If I don't get a shipping confirmation by Monday 3/19, I will be filing a PayPal dispute and you will have to either show them the shipping confirmation or refund me*


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 17, 2012)

Mine says :

Your Shipment #100000026 for Order #100000225

Maybe that we have some of the first orders has something to do with it?? I don't know. It could just mean nothing since I *think* we all signed up about the same time...

 



> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, awesome box!  Thanks for sharing, I love the photos.  This Sindulge subscription is really a mystery because people have been getting items from so many different great companies.  Love the OPI polish, especially since it's from a recent collection so you know it's not an old, leftover polish.  I got my shipping confirmation today, it said I was
> 
> ...


----------



## Ampym (Mar 17, 2012)

Great boxes ladies. I love, love, love Monica Belluci she is simply gorgeous! I got my shipping infor today, so crossing fingers that my box is as good as the recent ones we have seen.


----------



## mekles (Mar 17, 2012)

Weird, I got my shipping confirmation today but I never had my consultation. It was scheduled for March 6th but I missed because I had to work late. I received an email from Ami saying that I could reschedule and I replied and never received any response and now my box has shipped. Are the products supposed to be tailored to your skin type/color? I wonder what they are sending me since I never spoke to anyone.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 18, 2012)

I got my confirmation! Yay me


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Mar 18, 2012)

Wow, that is really weird!  It'll definitely be a mystery.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Maybe you'll get lucky and get a bunch of different things to try since they don't know your specifics.  So far I'd be happy to get any of the boxes I've seen here and they're all very different.  Good luck!
 



> Originally Posted by *mekles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Weird, I got my shipping confirmation today but I never had my consultation. It was scheduled for March 6th but I missed because I had to work late. I received an email from Ami saying that I could reschedule and I replied and never received any response and now my box has shipped. Are the products supposed to be tailored to your skin type/color? I wonder what they are sending me since I never spoke to anyone.


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pinktergal and Javagirl87,
> 
> ...




I did get my ship email last night.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  So at least I know it's on its way. I can't wait to see it because I think I'm the oldest one here and I want to see what they send me.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 18, 2012)

Did they e-mail you back? I e-mailed them and left a note on their facebook...no news so far for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 18, 2012)

> My Sindulge package came in today and I'm very happy with it. Here's a picture!
> 
> I got the full size (24 wipes) package of LA FRESH waterproof makeup remover
> 
> ...


 Would you like my stila liner since you didn't get it? I am in la right now for the makeup show but I can get it shipped to you Tuesday if you send me your address  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ampym (Mar 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Would you like my stila liner since you didn't get it? I am in la right now for the makeup show but I can get it shipped to you Tuesday if you send me your address


You are super SWEET!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 18, 2012)

My box should be here tomorrow or the next day! I am excited! Everyone seems to be getting good boxes. I will be interested to see if the second free boxes that we get are just as good, or if these are like super good "i'm sorry we screwed up, this will make it better" boxes.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, awesome box!  Thanks for sharing, I love the photos.  This Sindulge subscription is really a mystery because people have been getting items from so many different great companies.  Love the OPI polish, especially since it's from a recent collection so you know it's not an old, leftover polish.  I got my shipping confirmation today, it said I was
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the beyond kind compliment! 



 I love so many women of different colors and features (I'm mixed Polynesian/Asian/Mediterranean type European myself) but I figured it would help to give Ami two examples of women I love with makeup colors/style I covet, who match me in hair, eye color, and general skin tone. And hehe, Monica is Italian and generally only in Italian and French movies, but she has been in some American films (The Matrix, Tears of the Sun, etc.,). She's a super goddess! Or at least she is for me. I think she's aging so gracefully.







> Originally Posted by *Ampym* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great boxes ladies. I love, love, love Monica Belluci she is simply gorgeous! I got my shipping infor today, so crossing fingers that my box is as good as the recent ones we have seen.



^^ EXACTLY how I feel about Monica! 










> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Would you like my stila liner since you didn't get it? I am in la right now for the makeup show but I can get it shipped to you Tuesday if you send me your address



You are SO kind and I'd love to have it. 



 I have double of the gold Luxeffects Essie and I'm sure something else I could send you! It would be sent wrapped up in the MyGlam pink mailer (I love reusing them, lol). I'd really like to send you something back. Plus you live in NV so mail would get to each other quickly, I'm sure! 



 I'll message you right now.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 18, 2012)

I've tried everything but my OPI (I know I'll love that) in my Sindulge box! So I figured I'd write out my thoughts on it all...

Yesterday was a super rainy/windy. I wanted to keep my makeup simple but still have a polished look since I had to be out all day. I used the Youngblood primer, Skin79 BB Cream, the Pixi eye primer, the Ferro eye shadow, the Pixi eye pen (it's a pencil but goes on super smooth), then finished off my simple look with some mascara, blush, and Revlon lip butter in Berry Smoothie (my fave).

My thoughts? I'm a bit spoiled by the LaRocca primer (my favorite to date) but I'd rate the Youngblood primer just as good (if not a tiny bit better) than my Laura Gellar primer, but not as good as the Smashbox primer. For the right price I'd buy it if I were out of primer, for sure. I realize primer is sort of a personal thing, some people like lighter feeling ones. I seem to like heavier ones.

The Pixi eye primer isn't a terribly big sample, I'll only get maybe a couple more uses out of it. It has a little bit of color to it and makes a nice solid base for eyeshadow. It's comparable to the Urban Decay one, in my opinion. My eye shadow was more vibrant with than without it, and my eye shadow looked beautiful until I had to take it off at bed time. 

The Ferro eye shadow is my fave thing out of my box so far! Though this is my THIRD champagne eye shadow color in 4 months from a beauty sub, I like this one so much! It's really the perfect champagne and base color to build on. Works great with my skin tone. It's about the same size as my full size Bare Minerals eye shadows so I really think this is a full sized sample. VERY happy with this.

Last, but not least is that Pixi black noir eye pen. As I said before it's really a pencil, but I suppose they call it pen because of how smooth it goes on. It's actually rather fantastic. I'm an eye pen (like Dolly Wink) and gel liner (Bobbi Brown) girl but I always keep a black eye pencil in my kit as well (they travel well). I'm thinking this is my new go to black eye pencil! It stayed on my eyes all day until I took it off. Also, the swatch on my hand that I made when I first got it took forever to scrub off. 





Oh yes, bonus review! Those LA FRESH wipes trip me out. They *feel* dried out, so I was like, "WTF did they try to give me?!" lol, but I decided to try it anyway. Sure enough it took EVERY BIT OF MAKEUP off, no problem. I was seriously impressed. I guess it has dry oils in it vs something more liquidy feeling? There are two cons I noticed though they didn't bother me personally. First con, if you are sensitive to the smell of lavender (some people get headaches from it) then you will not like this product. The other con, it does leave your face a bit greasy feeling. For me, this isn't an issue as I tend to have dry skin (face wise) during the winter, but if you are already on the oily side this may not be the product for you.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 18, 2012)

I really love the Pixi eye pens, I have been buying them from Target for awhile. I have the plum color and the navy color and they do stay one FOREVER. When you go to sharpen them though, make sure you are using a really really sharp sharpener, or pop the eye line into the freezer for ahile. The liner is soft, but the wood around it is super hard and for some reason a lot of people have problems with the sharpener ripping chunks of the liner out, but not shaving away the wood... just us a really good sharpener and it shouldn't be a problem though.




 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've tried everything but my OPI (I know I'll love that) in my Sindulge box! So I figured I'd write out my thoughts on it all...
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I really love the Pixi eye pens, I have been buying them from Target for awhile. I have the plum color and the navy color and they do stay one FOREVER. When you go to sharpen them though, make sure you are using a really really sharp sharpener, or pop the eye line into the freezer for ahile. The liner is soft, but the wood around it is super hard and for some reason a lot of people have problems with the sharpener ripping chunks of the liner out, but not shaving away the wood... just us a really good sharpener and it shouldn't be a problem though.


Oh wow, thank you for that tip! 



 I have some sharpeners that are better than others! I'll keep this in mind. I've actually never tried the Pixi brand before, but I like it so far!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 18, 2012)

No problem! I have tons of Pixi stuff and I love it!
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh wow, thank you for that tip!
> 
> ...


----------



## cskeiser (Mar 18, 2012)

Looks like everyone is receiving great boxes with big sizes and brand name products... I can't wait to receive mine this week.  Based on my consulation, I'm hoping for primer, HD powder, eye cream, nail polish and eye liner.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Mar 18, 2012)

All these good boxes just make me p*ssed off about the crappy one I got.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I am happy that you guys are happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm getting really frustrated with them now...I STILL haven't gotten a tracking number or any responses from my messages. Ughhhh. This is Sample Society all over again for me haha, but worse!


----------



## calexxia (Mar 18, 2012)

Frustrating to see how awesome y'all's boxes are (finally!) when they made it clear that they don't want me as a customer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## channelzero (Mar 18, 2012)

Mine should be here tomorrow, Tuesday at the latest. I'm hopeful based on what everyone has gotten so far...


----------



## Ampym (Mar 18, 2012)

great review Leilani! I cannot wait to see what I get in my box!
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've tried everything but my OPI (I know I'll love that) in my Sindulge box! So I figured I'd write out my thoughts on it all...
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ampym* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> great review Leilani! I cannot wait to see what I get in my box!



Thank you and good luck! 



 These beauty sub services seem to be a lottery a lot of times.


----------



## Ampym (Mar 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, just like going to clothing swaps it is HIT or MISS.  If I do not love the item it will go on trade thread or in the traveling box.


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 19, 2012)

> I agree, just like going to clothing swaps it is HIT or MISS.Â  If I do not love the item it will go on trade thread or in the traveling box.
> 
> Â
> 
> Â


 The hit or miss factor is part of the fun for me, since one person's miss is another person's hit. We can end up making everyone happy who is willing to do a good swap, and something we thought would be a miss is sometimes a hit. Who knew I would actually like the X-Out from MyGlam?


----------



## calexxia (Mar 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The hit or miss factor is part of the fun for me, since one person's miss is another person's hit. We can end up making everyone happy who is willing to do a good swap, and something we thought would be a miss is sometimes a hit. Who knew I would actually like the X-Out from MyGlam?


Heh, my co-worker loves that stuff (so I gave it to her right away). She's actually still pleased with MyGlam, which is cool, even though she understands why I'm underwhelmed


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Ampym* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 19, 2012)

My box is... um... I think when I mentioned undereye circles she forgot that i also said i was 21. I got StriVectin age spot serum 





Also, Youngblood Eye Impact, Smashbox luminizing primer, Youngblood finishing powder, a foil packet of pop primer and a Pixie eyeliner.
I'm kind of bummed because she specifically said I'd be getting nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is... um... I think when I mentioned undereye circles she forgot that i also said i was 21. I got StriVectin age spot serum
> 
> ...


If I hadn't just purchased Kiehls dark spot corrector I'd definitely trade you something for that strivection...heck, I might be willing still if you wanted to get rid of it, lol. I'm only 24 but I'm trying to get my skin to a point where I don't feel like I need foundation.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 19, 2012)

I think I'm going to give it to my mama, lol. She just noticed her first age spot and she's FREAKING out, lol. And no matter what I say, she thinks she can do no better than the skincare products she can find at walmart




 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I hadn't just purchased Kiehls dark spot corrector I'd definitely trade you something for that strivection...heck, I might be willing still if you wanted to get rid of it, lol. I'm only 24 but I'm trying to get my skin to a point where I don't feel like I need foundation.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I'm going to give it to my mama, lol. She just noticed her first age spot and she's FREAKING out, lol. And no matter what I say, she thinks she can do no better than the skincare products she can find at walmart


lol awwwww, I convinced my mom to sign up for beauty army and she loves all the skincare she is getting!


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 19, 2012)

> My box is... um... I think when I mentioned undereye circles she forgot that i also said i was 21. I got StriVectin age spot serumÂ :rofl2: Also, Youngblood Eye Impact, Smashbox luminizing primer, Youngblood finishing powder, a foil packet of pop primer and a Pixie eyeliner. I'm kind of bummed because she specifically said I'd be getting nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Augh I'm in love with that Smashbox primer! If you don't want it, you've got an interested trader here!


----------



## motherofall6 (Mar 19, 2012)

my box is out for delivery, ill post a pic after i get it


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 19, 2012)

My box is out for delivery too! Though I don't usually get mail until around 5pm, so I will post a picture when I get it! I was told I would be getting a dark spot corrector, so we ill see if I really get one.


----------



## geniabeme (Mar 19, 2012)

Me too! I am very curious to see everyone's boxes!


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 19, 2012)

> Me too! I am very curious to see everyone's boxes!


 Mine is out for delivery today, too! No idea what will be in it, so this will be an adventure!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 19, 2012)

Should I be e-mailing a different address? i've been e-mailing [email protected] with no luck


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 19, 2012)

I do not think I can post a pic because I'm on my iPhone. I got my "box" and I'm extremely underwhelmed? 

*same damn La Fresh wipes

*Youngblood primer, eye cream, and something called hi def powder, which I have no clue how to use

*pixi eye pen

Reeeally? Thank god this was a penny. I said I wanted to try youngblood, not EVERYTHING in the box to be though....I doubt I will use the eye cream because a) I have enough and B) I forget to use it half the time anyways. The primer I might keep but I have 2 mini smashbox primers ( regular and luminizing) plus I got the Larocca primer from Beautyfix. I don't know what the hi def powder is. I have a million makeup remover wipes. The only good thing is the eye pen, because it's not budging from my hand .

Maybe it's my fault? I told her I wanted makeup, no skin care. She told me I'd be getting nail polish. You guys at least got good brands in ur box lol like Stila and Smashbox. Haha oh well I guess?? I don't wanna sound spoiled or rude but EHHHHHHHHH


----------



## snllama (Mar 19, 2012)

I just got my box. I like that they somewhat listened....

Im on my way out the door, but Ill post a pic tonight.

But I got:

-24ct La Fresh Waterproof Makeup Remover

-Bella Rose Calming Skin Creme (what i asked for!)

-YoungBlood Hi-Def Powder (I'm excited about this since Ive never used a Hi-Def powder and have wanted to try one)

-YoungBlood Mineral Primer

-Pixie Silky Eye Pen in Black

-Ferro Matte Mineral Veil (I'd be happy about this, but I got amber and it clearly states it is for darker skin tones! I told her I am NC20!)


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm speechless.

[SIZE=11pt]Hi Stephanie,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]I apologize for the delay in getting back to you.  We will have your samples shipped out this week.  Thank you for your continued patience.[/SIZE]

If I wasn't getting 2 free boxes (basically) this would be the worst customer service ever. I told them i was frustrated because my consultation was almost a month ago and everyone else as already received their confirmations and many even their boxes. They could have told me what was going on or why they decided to put me on the bottom of the list


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 19, 2012)

@javagirl I know what you mean! That's awful...I guess I'm glad I get a second month (maybe they will redeem themselves) but their cs sucks and shipping is ridiculous. I guess I had to say I wanted certain brands in my box to receive them. I thought they could replace beauty army but I will probably cancel both!


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 19, 2012)

I got: the LA Fresh wipes full pack Pixi black eye pen mini Youngblood Eye Impact Eye Cream - .01 oz Ferro Merlot mineral loose blush ( a plum shade) - package says enough for 3 uses and can also be used on lips and eyes Pixi Eye Bright primer -.06 oz. Bella Rosa Calming Skin Cream - no size listed - I guesstimate .25 oz. The skin cream puzzles me. It's supposed to reduce oil and mattify the skin. 2 things I really don't need! I told her firming cream please. Black eye pen? Really? C'mon, I told her I'm 65. Any color but black! Too harsh at my age. But the pen itself is nice. I would have loved it in a purple or plum. The other items are useful at least. I'm getting next month free and then I'll decide what to do. I'll go over my needs again in my next consult and see what happens.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 19, 2012)

You look AMAZING! Not 65 at allll


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Souly (Mar 19, 2012)

Ugh, so sorry! I emailed Ami on the 12th, she said she would check on it &amp; I still haven't heard from her. I haven't gotten a shipping confirmation  &amp; had my consult 2/29. I'm glad I only spent a penny because thats about how much their CS is worth
 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm speechless.
> 
> ...


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 19, 2012)

That made me laugh out loud - it's so true! I'm sorry you're going through the same thing too, hopefully once they do ship it'll be pretty quick getting to us



> I'm glad I only spent a penny because thats about how much their CS is worth
> 
> Â
> 
> Â


----------



## Ampym (Mar 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You look AMAZING! Not 65 at allll




She rocks it! I want to look like her when I grow up.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 19, 2012)

> You look AMAZING! Not 65 at allll





> She rocks it! I want to look like her when I grow up.


 I AGREE! She's GOOOORGEOUS! :heart:


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 19, 2012)

I don't think anyone has a really horrible Sindulge box yet (minus the very first one a couple weeks ago). I hope they keep it up next month! I have on my Holland Collection OPI today and LOOOOOVES it! It's a khaki color. A great nude tone.


----------



## motherofall6 (Mar 19, 2012)

> I do not think I can post a pic because I'm on my iPhone. I got my "box" and I'm extremely underwhelmed?Â  *same damn La Fresh wipes *Youngblood primer, eye cream, and something called hi def powder, which I have no clue how to use *pixi eye pen Reeeally? Thank god this was a penny. I said I wanted to try youngblood, not EVERYTHING in the box to be though....I doubt I will use the eye cream because a) I have enough and B) I forget to use it half the time anyways. The primer I might keep but I have 2 mini smashbox primers ( regular and luminizing) plus I got the Larocca primer from Beautyfix. I don't know what the hi def powder is. I have a million makeup remover wipes. The only good thing is the eye pen, because it's not budging from my hand . Maybe it's my fault? I told her I wanted makeup, no skin care. She told me I'd be getting nail polish. You guys at least got good brands in ur box lol like Stila and Smashbox. Haha oh well I guess?? I don't wanna sound spoiled or rude but EHHHHHHHHH


 i got the same exact contents as you!! and my lady told me i was getting some bright pretty spring colors for nail polish and eye liners. i received NO nail polish and the eye liner is black  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> well after next months free month im gonna cancel and hold out for glossy box


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 19, 2012)

I think that both of your Sindulge boxes are way better than my first BB and a couple of my glam bags (lol), but I can see the disappointment if you were expecting nail polish or some bright colors. I'd bring it up in my next consult if I were you guys, see if they listen and go from there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 19, 2012)

I was told the same thing about the nail polish! Ugh whatever I guess


----------



## geniabeme (Mar 19, 2012)

I can't complain because i paid a penny BUT.. compared to other people's boxes, I don't think its comparable... I told them I had oily skin.. I got 3 primers (2 for face one for eyes). They should mix different types of products in. The Young Blood thing at the end is Hi Def Powder in Warmth.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 19, 2012)

> I can't complain because i paid a penny BUT.. compared to other people's boxes, I don't think its comparable... I told them I had oily skin.. I got 3 primers (2 for face one for eyes). They should mix different types of products in. The Young Blood thing at the end is Hi Def Powder in Warmth.


 Ooooh what color is your eye shadow? Looks like a pretty pink color. It's too bad they didn't switch up one of those face primers with an eye pencil or a nail polish though.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 19, 2012)

Leilani what was in ur first BB??


----------



## Ampym (Mar 19, 2012)

> Augh I'm in love with that Smashbox primer! If you don't want it, you've got an interested trader here!


Trade trade trade your stuff will go fast.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 19, 2012)

> Leilani what was in ur first BB??


 Fashion tape, a perfume sample, eye liner stickers, a few time use travel powder puff with bronzer (that I was open to trying but looked horrid on me), and the super mini Jouer lip gloss that was dried up and I only got one use out of it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sadly the best thing in that box was the vial of Juicy Couture that I have already gotten for free many times in the past few months. Thank goodness for Birchbox points and their stellar customer service. That's all I have to say.


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I AGREE! She's GOOOORGEOUS!



Oh you guys are going to give me a big head! You're all too sweet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 19, 2012)

My mailman just came but no box.... My shipping says it is out for delivery today. Poop.


----------



## Souly (Mar 19, 2012)

Ugh. Well, my box came. I told Ami I'm bedridden so I didn't want makeup because I rarely go anywhere other than my doctors office. I told her I wanted eye cream, something for dark spots &amp; nail polish. I got Youngblood Primer, Eye Primer, Makeup Remover Wipes, Translucent Face Powder &amp; Calming Rose Cream. What was was the point of having the consultation? I'm not going to even bother taking a picture. I think I will cancel now. I don't even want the free box. Booooooo!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh. Well, my box came. I told Ami I'm bedridden so I didn't want makeup because I rarely go anywhere other than my doctors office. I told her I wanted eye cream, something for dark spots &amp; nail polish. I got Youngblood Primer, Eye Primer, Makeup Remover Wipes, Translucent Face Powder &amp; Calming Rose Cream. What was was the point of having the consultation? I'm not going to even bother taking a picture. I think I will cancel now. I don't even want the free box. Booooooo!



Well that sucks. It's like some boxes feel like they really listened and others feel like they half listened, if at all. I'd say stick around for the free box, can't hurt. I'd tell them I exactly why I was disappointed during the next consult though, if I were you. Hope you get a box more suited to you next time.


----------



## Souly (Mar 19, 2012)

I was going to cancel but I sent this email instead:

Ami-
  My package came today so nevermind about getting back to me. What was the point of the consultation? I told you I was bedridden so I didn't want makeup. I told you I wanted skincare- eye cream &amp; something for dark spots. I got primer, eye primer, makeup remover wipes, face powder &amp; calming skin cream
  Extremely disappointed that you didn't listen to what I wanted especially since your company claims to cater to people's needs.   Angela   
I don't expect a response as she hasn't responded so far but we will see


----------



## JadedBeauty (Mar 19, 2012)

Here is a video of me opening my Sindulge box...I did my consultation with Christina.  I asked for no skin care, and BRIGHT make up.  I was told I would get to try Youngblood eyeliner specifically and she mentioned a youngblood lipstick in a bright color.  She said for this box we would focus on eye make up.  Overall, I am happy that I got make up - although the color choices were strange considering I asked for bright colors.  I will stay with the service as long as I keep getting make up!


----------



## goodgollymolly6 (Mar 19, 2012)

Well I just received my box, and after seeing everyone elses I was super excited to get an eyeliner or eyeshadow because I had told christina that I loved eye makeup and playing with color on my eyes. Of course, I didnt get any eye makeup at all sigh. Im also really upset because so many people got 1, 2 or even 3 full size samples and all I got was tiny little samples!!





Here's what I got:

1. Lierac Morpho-slim Anti Cellulite Cream 0.53 oz This is my biggest sample and Im happy because I asked for this, but its really only enough for one.... mayyyybe two uses. Not really enough to determine if I like the product.

2. Pixi Flawless and Poreless Primer 0.5oz

3. Bella Rosa Calming Skin Creme. The size on this isnt marked. Enough for maybe 2 or 3 uses. Smells great though!

4. Youngblood Quick Recovery Eye Cream 0.01oz

5. Youngblood Hi-def Transculcent Powder 0.02oz I dont even know what this is lol


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 19, 2012)

I wonder why mine didn't actually get delivered today even though the tracking says out for delivery... oh well, I bet I will get it tomorrow. I am interested to see if I get the same group of samples everyone else seems to be getting or if mine will be one of the ones that seems to be customized.


----------



## snllama (Mar 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder why mine didn't actually get delivered today even though the tracking says out for delivery... oh well, I bet I will get it tomorrow. I am interested to see if I get the same group of samples everyone else seems to be getting or if mine will be one of the ones that seems to be customized.


 that happens all the time here with my mail man. I'll have gotten notice that it was delivered and have no package. But it always turns up at my house the next day. The first time it happened I freaked out and went to all my neighbors like a dork asking if they had accidentally gotten my package.


----------



## FireNRice (Mar 19, 2012)

Well, apparently my box has been delivered.  But once again, just like with BeautyFix, it was delivered to my parents house in Naperville.  I'm frustrated because I had told Ami my concern of the box being sent to the wrong address and she had me email her after my consultation with the correct address and told me she would make sure the correct address was in my file.  So, no box for me.   -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 19, 2012)

goodgollymolly, same! Plus other people got like 6 samples-I think they should have made it even. When you guys say you asked for certain things, did you specifically ask for that? Like "I'd like a stila eyeliner, or strivectin cream"? I'm just wondering....


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Mar 19, 2012)

I got my box today and like others, totally underwhelmed. I told Christina that I didn't want any skincare other than the eye serum that I asked specifically for (that is the only skin care product that I am still searching for). I told her I like neutral colors and want to experiment with makeup. 

I got:

La Fresh Makeup Wipes: I said no skincare and even mentioned that I had these types of items already and I was happy with them!

Young Blood Mineral Primer: Meh. She specifically told me that she would send the Young Blood Eye Serum and instead I got this.

Young Blood HI-DEF Powder Translucent: Uhh... I told her that I only wear BB cream and I'm not interested in any foundations/powders...

Softlips SPF 20 Raspberry: Not too bad, but I still put this under skincare. I hoard lip balms so I have a million. 

Pixi Endless Silky Eye Pen in Black: I love Pixi, and this is something I actually requested specifically as well. I actually asked for brown, but oh well. 

All in all, a fail for listening skills at the consultation. What was the point?


----------



## Amber Barrera (Mar 19, 2012)

Overall, I'm not disappointed with the box I received but I wouldn't pay $12 a month for it. I will stick around for next month since it's free but will probably cancel after that. I got 


Milan 3D Glitzy glamour gloss. I love it. It's a really nice color &amp; the perfect consistency. This pretty much makes the box. If  hadn't got this I don't think I would have liked the box.
Too Faced Line &amp; Shine Deluxe perfect lips pencil &amp; Deluxe glamour gloss lip gloss. It seems like it may be a little too dark but the jury is still out on it. It has something in it that makes my lips feel a little bit tingly &amp; chilled. Not unpleasant though. I have never used lip liner &amp; don't even know where to start.
Bella Rosa Calming Skin Creme. I haven't tried it yet so we will see how it works.
Pop Face Magnet Primer. I haven't tried this either.
Pixi Endless Silky Eye Pen. I'm not much of an eyeliner wearer but I did try it out. It went on smooth




Youngblood Hi Def Powder (Warmth I'm thinking is the color??) As a powder it much too dark but I'm not sure what it actually is sooooo. I told Alex in my consult that I was fair skinned so I don't know why I would get this.


I did tell her that I was a lip gloss addict so she did listen there. She did say that I would be getting a nail polish but I didn't. I'm not too disappointed though because I signed up for Julep last month &amp; have already got 6 new colors plus an Essie from my TV box &amp; a color club from my regular BB. Any more nail polish would kind of be overkill.





Sorry, it's so blurry! It was taken with a really bad camera phone!


----------



## Ampym (Mar 19, 2012)

Someone wasn't listening to me either ;(.  Specifically asked for spring makeup and nail polish. I asked for Stilla Eye Liner, YB eyeshadow, YB gloss, and told her I had acne prone skin. She asked if I used eye cream and I told her Murad or Lancome. So here is what I got:

Eye Rock Liner yes those horrible things are back. I had just gotten over the disappointment of having that is last month's BB.

Young Blood Primer (the only thing I asked for)

LA Fresh makeup wipes..chock full of oil YUCK

YB eye cream (told her I use eye cream)

YB translucent power

Pixie eye pen in black (asked for Stilla in purple or turquoise)

Everything except the eye liner is going on the trade thread or in the traveling sample box. I know it could have been worse......


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm sorry but bullshit. Too faced!? I feel like they have a warehouse full of Youngblood, pop and pixi samples and then sent Ami to Sephora to grab $300 worth of stuff that some lucky girls got. That's alright, for my next consultation I'm just going to ask for a stila liner, a buxom lipgloss and opi polish and see what happens. I do love seeing what you girls got though (I just got a tooth pulled maybe I'm just in an extra bad mood today) LOL sorry


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 19, 2012)

Haha don't worry, just remember, at least you got your box! Mine looks doubtful. I'd be happy to get anything at this point, even one item just to show they actually care about my account. By the time I get mine (supposedly) it'll be exactly one month after my consultation....

And I agree, i love seeing what you guys got, it's nice all the boxes aren't the same! I always like the element of surprise.
 



> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sorry but bullshit. Too faced!? I feel like they have a warehouse full of Youngblood, pop and pixi samples and then sent Ami to Sephora to grab $300 worth of stuff that some lucky girls got. That's alright, for my next consultation I'm just going to ask for a stila liner, a buxom lipgloss and opi polish and see what happens. I do love seeing what you girls got though (I just got a tooth pulled maybe I'm just in an extra bad mood today) LOL sorry


----------



## channelzero (Mar 19, 2012)

My box looks basically like others'--

Youngblood primer

youngblood hi-def powder

pixi eyeliner

ferro mineral pigment? it says it's for cheeks, lips, and eyes

and randomly a little tin of dr. bronner's organic body balm.

i asked for new makeup colors, something to help me branch out of my brown eyeliner, and for things with spf. she specifically mentioned a makeup forever foundation and a hair mask, neither of which showed up.

So, pretty "meh." It's not that I don't like the things I got in the box,  I just don't really feel like they listened very well or followed through on what they mentioned in the consultation. For .01 and a free box, I'm happy, but unless next month's is awesome I probably won't continue.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 19, 2012)

I got my box today and am pretty darn happy. La Fresh makeup remover wipes - loved the smell buy too oily for my taste Pixi eye liner â€penâ€ - haven't tried it but will tomorrow. YB hd powder - not sure how to use it but love the consistency YB mineral primer - love the texture Amika nourishing hair mask - I LOVE this stuff!!! The amika was just a packette and my hair is so long/thick that it didnt cover all of it but what it did cover felt amazing!! Plus, it smells like my fave perfume, viva la juicy, so whenever I have $40 to shell out for a hair mask you better believe this is first on my list!! I've already emailed Ami about how happy I am with this product but packettes dont have enough to cover all of my hair. &lt;3 if next month is anything like this month this will be replacing my Beauty Army sub.


----------



## Amber Barrera (Mar 20, 2012)

I've never even heard of Too Faced before. Is it good or bad?!? Lol I have no idea!
 



> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sorry but bullshit. Too faced!? I feel like they have a warehouse full of Youngblood, pop and pixi samples and then sent Ami to Sephora to grab $300 worth of stuff that some lucky girls got. That's alright, for my next consultation I'm just going to ask for a stila liner, a buxom lipgloss and opi polish and see what happens. I do love seeing what you girls got though (I just got a tooth pulled maybe I'm just in an extra bad mood today) LOL sorry


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 20, 2012)

I wonder if some of the items that the consultants mentioned are meant to be over the course of more than one box? Probably just my optimism. Anyhow, I would be happy with any of the boxes I've seen so far. My consultation is tomorrow. For a penny, I wouldn't care if it's all stuff that ends up for trade.


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 20, 2012)

> I've never even heard of Too Faced before. Is it good or bad?!? Lol I have no idea!
> 
> Â
> 
> Â


 I haven't used much Too Faced myself, but it is a very popular brand sold at Sephora, ULTA, and department stores. Many ladies swear by their Shadow Insurance primer.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 20, 2012)

I think Too Faced is great. I'm not too big of a fan of the Shadow Insurance because I'm weird but I love their powders, glosses, mascaras, and shadows. Ohh and blush and bronzer..basically everything lol


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Mar 20, 2012)

the consultation is a ridiculous, pointless waste of time. i emphatically explained that i have VERY bad rosacea and i received a full size bright pink/red blush.


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My mailman just came but no box.... My shipping says it is out for delivery today. Poop.



Well that just sux!


----------



## snllama (Mar 20, 2012)

Here is my box! For the most part it seems like they listened. I got 2 products that listed clearly that they were for reducing redness, a primer like she said I would, and an eyeliner (although she mentioned brown liquid liner). What is weird is that I got Ferro matte veil in a very dark shade that clearly shows on the packaging it is for dark skinned individuals. So one dud isn't all too bad. 

I just posted my full review at: http://mesjoiesdevivre.blogspot.com/2012/03/sindulge-march-2012.html


----------



## steph28 (Mar 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Barrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Overall, I'm not disappointed with the box I received but I wouldn't pay $12 a month for it. I will stick around for next month since it's free but will probably cancel after that. I got
> 
> ...



I like your box better than mine. I had consultation with Ami and I have to say she did listen through half of the lists that I told her. I asked for lip product, eye mask and the last one I just said makeup, but I didn't put any specific thing (I want some of them to be a surprise I guess ) My box came and this is what I got:


SPF 20 Softlips Raspberry
Yes To Carrots Lip Butter
Youngblood Lip Gloss in Pink Hope
Youngblood Mineral Primer
Pixi Eyeliner

I do like the lip products, but to get 3 lips products in the box?? They should mix it up

I'll post the picture soon


----------



## steph28 (Mar 20, 2012)

​  ​ This is what I got.. Look bigger in the picture 


  ​ 

​ My bag was dirty too.. ​  ​  ​


----------



## cskeiser (Mar 20, 2012)

I received my box yesterday.. I received the same as many others:  Bella Rosa calming creme, Youngblood primer, Youngblood eye impact cream, Youngblood High Def Powder, and a mini Pixi eye pencil in black.  I do feel that Ami listened to my skincare need , and I hope all the products are great.  That said, I'm disappointed that many of us received only 5 products, when some received as many as 8, some of them full-sized brand name products.  Mine were all sample sized... I would have loved a full-sized OPI polish thrown in since I also mentioned nail polish.  Seems that Glamourdolleyes and Fluttershy received the "best and biggest" boxes.  Again, for less than a penny, I shouldn't complain... we'll see what next month brings.


----------



## jennilovesryan (Mar 20, 2012)

i got an eye primer by pixi, a pixi eye pencil in black, a youngblood primer, the high def powder, and a full size rgb polish in camel. was really happy with the polish, if next month is like this month i just might be swayed to subscribe again!


----------



## Souly (Mar 20, 2012)

You made my day!




ï»¿ï»¿



> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sorry but bullshit. Too faced!? I feel like they have a warehouse full of Youngblood, pop and pixi samples and then sent Ami to Sephora to grab $300 worth of stuff that some lucky girls got. That's alright, for my next consultation I'm just going to ask for a stila liner, a buxom lipgloss and opi polish and see what happens. I do love seeing what you girls got though (I just got a tooth pulled maybe I'm just in an extra bad mood today) LOL sorry


----------



## Bflopolska (Mar 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do not think I can post a pic because I'm on my iPhone. I got my "box" and I'm extremely underwhelmed?
> 
> ...



At least you got the eye pen! Mine is identical, except instead of the liner there was this sample of a rose-scented moisturizer. While it smells very nice, I'm pretty underwhelmed--I told Ami I wanted some color, too! I suppose she thought the Hi-Def would do it for my pasty skin. (Ami thought I was South Asian at first, because I married an Indian. The consult took kind of a detour when I told her that despite my legal name I'm actually Polish.) The Hi-Def powder is like Youngblood's version of Mineral Veil. It's awfully pricey in the full size, like $42 or $45.

Still on the fence with these guys, and kind of peeved that there seems to be a great discrepancy in the value of products from one subscriber to the next. We'll see what happens next month, since it is free.


----------



## MissMonica (Mar 20, 2012)

Did anyone else just get the odd email from Sindulge reading:

Dear Monica !
Your subscription will be delivered first time at 2/27/12.

Ummm, what?  I got my first box last night (signed up 2/27), but I'm pretty sure the tracking email they sent me made it pretty clear that my package had been sent.  I have no idea what the purpose of this email is.  On top of which, it's barely in English.  I would definitely cancel already...if not for the next box being free as well.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 20, 2012)

Lol @ Souly! I'm just saying... Bflopolska....true. The eye pen is the one thing I'll be using. We will definitely see how next month goes! Speaking of which, I just emailed them, asking about how we will schedule a new consultation for next month. I told them my disappointment in the value of one box to another. I also asked if we would definitely not be charged. I will let you guys know the response I get!


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 20, 2012)

And missmonica...I got the same email! I'm just disregarding it lol


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissMonica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else just get the odd email from Sindulge reading:
> 
> ...



My consultation is today, and I just recieved an e-mail saying my box would be delivered 03/16.


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 20, 2012)

Caveat: I am in a horrible mood for unrelated reasons.

I got my Sindulge box today. I'll blog it later, but I am super disappointed, and kind of pissed with what I got sent.

I don't even care enough to pull the transcript right now, but I know I was told I'd receive a foundation and a nail polish, as well as an exfoliator. The crap I got looks like something out of GoGoGirlfriend, and there's literally no foundation or polish:

1 pack of LA Makeup Remover Wipes -- again?

Gina eau de toilette sample

1 jouer lip thing

Bright orange powder warmth sample - pureblood

Mineral primer

Eye Impact eye cream -- after I EXPRESSLY mentioned I have plenty of skincare samples right now, and not to send me any more.


----------



## FireNRice (Mar 20, 2012)

I emailed both Ami and Jaivin about my box being delivered to the wrong address.  Ami has already replied and said she'd see what she could do about having another box sent to me.  No reply from Jaivin yet.  I guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## oOliveColored (Mar 20, 2012)

For anyone interested, I requested a consult via email and they had no problem with it.


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 20, 2012)

I just finished my consultation with Ami. It was via text chat on my computer (instant messaging). It was easy and she was pleasant. I don't expect to receive everything we discussed, but I will be interested in seeing what I get.  10~14 days allegedly.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 20, 2012)

I just got an email from Sindulge:

Dear Marie Braden ,Please disregard the emails you just received with the subject line "Delivery" &amp; "First Delivery". We apologize for any inconvenience caused. Thanks,Sindulge Support

However, I never received any emails with those subject lines....I was immediately cancelled when I tried to find out why I was never scheduled for a consultation.​


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an email from Sindulge:
> 
> ...



I never got the emails either, and also received that one. They also emailed me the one about a free box for sticking with them, even though I didn't. I kind of want to cash in on that freebox now, but I don't really want to give them my cc info...again.


----------



## livelifeeasy (Mar 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an email from Sindulge:
> 
> ...


I got all 3 of the emails. The dates were for 2/28. Strange.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 20, 2012)

Okay so here was the email I sent: Hello. I got an email that I would be receiving a second month free from Sindulge. So my account will not be charged at the end of this month, correct? When will I have the option to do another consultation? My first consultation was not successful, I feel as though the stylist did not listen to my needs or follow through with what she said I would receive in my box. I am a part of an online makeup community and I've noticed that many people received 6-8 items, while I received 5. I also noticed brands such as too faced, stila and OPI being sent in some boxes. I think it's kind of unfair that some girls receive lesser known brands and fewer items while others got a truly customized box with professional well known brands. Thanks for your help Here's what they sent back: Hi Rebecca, Â  Thank you for contacting us.Â  You will not be charged for your second month and will automatically receive an email confirming your second month and to schedule a follow up consultation if you wish.Â  I apologize that you feel that your first consultation was not successful.Â  Our goal is to provide you with products that each consultant will recommend individually, based on samples available in our inventory at any given time.Â  Each customer will receive a samples bag that is unique to them.Â  The value is in making sure you get samples that the consultants feel will work well for you and are not indicative of any particular brands and/or products.Â  We look forward to seeing you at your next consult and hope to provide a better experience. Â  Please let me know if I can be of further assistance. Regards, Â  Jaivin Karnani Okay sooooo basically my needs don't need to be met with higher quality products found at Sephora, since I just wanted makeup. And because I said I wanted to try Youngblood Makeup I got Youngblood skincare. I guess I'll stop complaining. Once I have my consultation I will be very specific, and I may still cancel. This is a weird company


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 20, 2012)

They told me my box will be shipping on Thursday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> how long did it takes you guys to get yours once it shipped? Should I be expecting it next Monday?


----------



## iPretty949 (Mar 20, 2012)

I think they have emaill issues today. I received two emails for Deliver and First Delivery then sent me another one for incorrect emails. Weird. Just weird. I will yet have my consultation tomorrow.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 20, 2012)

SO I found out why I never got my box... they shipped it to my billing address instead of my shipping address......Why have a space for a shipping address if you aren't going to use it right??, luckily I know the people who are currently living there as this is not the first time this has happened, and they are forwarding it to me. I really really need to call my bank and have that changed lol


----------



## Marshie (Mar 20, 2012)

I still haven't even received a shipping confirmation and I had my consultation with Dana on the 14th. I emailed them yesterday and I am still waiting on a response. By the looks of it, Ill end up with a box full of Youngblood stuff. xD


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 20, 2012)

@javagirl...I got my shipping confirmation on Saturday and received my box Monday.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks! Hopefully I get my saturday then. I told them I wanted to make sure i'm not being charged for the second box (1. because we aren't supposed to be, and 2. because by the time of my charge date I still won't have gotten my box most likely...) so hopefully I hear back from them soon! I just want to make sure they really won't charge any of us.
 



> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @javagirl...I got my shipping confirmation on Saturday and received my box Monday.


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 20, 2012)

I'll take the extra free month, but I'm not really happy. I initiated the following set of emails after receiving a box which was pretty much the opposite of my consultation:
 



> "Hey there,
> 
> I canceled my subscription, but then I realized I should email you and see if maybe you could explain why my box turned out the way it did before I decided indeed to permanently cancel.
> 
> ...


 And the reply was...



> Thanks for your email. In your consultation, we obtain information to meet your beauty needs and from there choose the products you request along with a few goodies we think you will love or be interested in trying. Within your customer file, your notes are filled with your preferences. That was taken into account when your box was shipped. Now, due to stock, color choices and selection your box may vary every month based on this. We always strive to get the boxes right and I apologize if you felt this was not the case with yours.
> 
> We would love for you to stick around and try us out for another complimentary month. If not, I understand and hope that you do enjoy the samples that were given this month. Feel free to email if you have any questions about how to use each of those products.


 So while I actually am in the minority by enjoying the idea of a personalized consultation, what the hell? So an interview with specific references to products, a "I DO NOT WANT SKINCARE" warning, and an extended conversation about my skincolor somehow not only triggered a box to be sent without the specific items discussed, but also included off-brand colors in shades I can't really wear, *and* a skincare product?


----------



## FireNRice (Mar 20, 2012)

That's exactly what happened to me.  I contacted both Ami and Jaivin since the I can't have my box forwarded to me.  I've gotten a response from Ami but nothing from Jaivin yet.
 



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SO I found out why I never got my box... they shipped it to my billing address instead of my shipping address......Why have a space for a shipping address if you aren't going to use it right??, luckily I know the people who are currently living there as this is not the first time this has happened, and they are forwarding it to me. I really really need to call my bank and have that changed lol


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 20, 2012)

Promo code JKFF is still working if anyone is interested


----------



## missgr (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah, I got a pretty bad box as well.  2 small youngblood items, 1 pixie primer, LA wipes and the rose calming cream.   NOTHING that was discussed in the consult.  Very disappointing and in my opinion, not worth the postage paid to mail it to me.  I think what makes it worse for me is the fact that I feel lead on by their consultation.  They hype the consultation to make you believe that you are in for  wonderful personalized products. NOT! What a half assed way to launch a business. I will be canceling and looking elsewhere to spend my beauty dollars.


----------



## snllama (Mar 21, 2012)

Im loving my products the day after! I used my Youngblood HD powder and my makeup stayed fresh and matte all day, even though it was humid. I also used the YB primer and it seemed to be a keeper. But I judge primers based on any breakouts that occur. And the pixi is an awesomely smooth eyeliner. 

I'm satisfied. I've used more products from my Sindulge box already than I have of any other box I've gotten this month.


----------



## ageofanxiety (Mar 21, 2012)

People who actually got shipping notices, how long after your consultation thing did you get it?


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 21, 2012)

I had my consult 2/29 and my confirmation 3/17


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 21, 2012)

It seems like they started out really customizing the orders, but everyone wanted color and makeup and they ran out of that stuff, so now everyone is getting the same thing - some primers, an hd powder, and either a cream, an eyeliner, or a shadow.


----------



## missgr (Mar 21, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 21, 2012)

Just had my first consultation! Ami is really friendly. I told her I wasn't interested in skincare (since I've already found great stuff), but I told her I was interested in:

-something to moisturize my hair and fight frizzies since it's gotten so dry

-a bright pink blush

-nail polish, preferably neon or yellow

I had just told her those few things, and she said that she had enough for my first box, so...we'll see! I'm excited about this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow, 3 lip balms/glosses is a little overkill :/
 



> Originally Posted by *steph28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 21, 2012)

I had my consultation on 2/28 and have yet to get a notice. It looks like it's pretty random
 



> Originally Posted by *ageofanxiety* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> People who actually got shipping notices, how long after your consultation thing did you get it?


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow!  The disparity between the boxes is amazing, some have been knock it out of the park and others absolutely opposite of what subscribers specifically said they wanted or didn't want.  I'm wondering what mine will be.  Maybe I'll have my Grandparents open it over Skype since I won't be back to the States until May, lol!  It's almost like wondering if you won the lottery or get the consolation prize.  The good news is, what's a consultation prize for some tends to be a keeper for others.  I'm not sure what to think of the Youngblood line, but the good reviews on the primer and hd powder intrigue me, although I have the MakeUp Forever HD Powder and it's pretty big, I think it'll take me a year or two to run out of it and when we were at Sephora the demo of HD powders impressed my Grandma so much that I bought her a $36 one (can't remember the brand, it was a bigger container than the MUFE) so she's good for awhile too.  I said - NO SKINCARE, definitely want makeup and polish and she said something like, "Wow, you really know what you want".  We discussed nail polish strips, eye makeup and foundation (which I haven't seen one box with foundation in, but that's not a big surprise since foundation is hard to match, although I told her my specific MUFE HD foundation number and she thanked me for it . . .)  Unless you count the orange mineral "warmth" as foundation for our fair skinned ladies, :/  I really don't expect a $12 box to send me an amazing foundation, I just thought it'd help them know my coloring if they sent me a sample of concealer or something.  Oh!  I'm now remember someone seemed to get a Stila something like foundation . . . wow, it really *is* a crap shoot!  Sorry for the terminology but I can't think of a better way to describe it, lol.  I'm really surprised that the ladies who got nail polish got higher end brands, I'd think that they'd be sticking a bunch of Pixie or no name brand polishes in the boxes.  

I really enjoy the sharing of the contents of the boxes, thanks so much for posting them for us all to see.  I also like the element of surprise.  I'm one of the ones that doesn't mind the disparity of the Birchboxes as much, because to me, some months I win and some months I get a not so great box.  I'd rather that there be a coveted product like a Beauty Blender in some of the boxes and not get one than not have a chance at all.  Then there are lots of reviews out there and if I decide it's a must have product I can use some of the generous BB points and coupons to get one at a more affordable price.

Is there a trade forum for Sindulge and/or random beauty box things other than just Birchbox?  I'd love to trade things but I'd rather send a bit of money via Paypal for samples so that the original poster can use it to buy what they really wanted.  Is that a no no?  Please correct me if I'm wrong, don't wanna make a newbie mistake!


----------



## steph28 (Mar 21, 2012)

Yeah I think so. Good thing its just a penny! Wondering what will be out for next month box... 
 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, 3 lip balms/glosses is a little overkill :/


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 22, 2012)

Well, I sent Sindulge an email about shipping my box to my billing address instead of my shipping address, because I should not have to pay extra to have my box shipped to me after they sent it to the wrong address. I will have to see if they respond and what they are going to do about it.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 22, 2012)

Well, I decided to give sindulge one more try since it is free. Granted this was the third try I gave them, and nothing went wrong with the consultation for the first time. Of course I'm receiving eyeliner and a mineral primer, lol. BIG SURPRISE THERE.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 22, 2012)

Their website says they take paypal.. but I can't figure out how to make paypal my payment. Has anyone used paypal for this sub?


----------



## livelifeeasy (Mar 22, 2012)

Ugh, they sent my box to my billing address instead of my shipping address. I emailed them, we'll see what happens.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 23, 2012)

Same thing happened to me! So annoying!
 



> Originally Posted by *livelifeeasy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh, they sent my box to my billing address instead of my shipping address. I emailed them, we'll see what happens.


----------



## livelifeeasy (Mar 23, 2012)

> Same thing happened to me! So annoying! Â


 I still haven't heard anything from them.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 23, 2012)

I got a response and all they said was that they will confirm my shipping address so that it doesn't happen again....
 



> Originally Posted by *livelifeeasy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I still haven't heard anything from them.


----------



## livelifeeasy (Mar 23, 2012)

> I got a response and all they said was that they will confirm my shipping address so that it doesn't happen again.... Â


 Seriously? They didn't even send you another box?


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 23, 2012)

I caved since it's only a penny. I don't consider this breaking my no-buy. Unless it is super awesome (on par with BB) I will probably cancel after I get my box.

I thought my consultation was today at 12:30 but it's actually the 29th. Hopefully I remember to do it.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 23, 2012)

This is getting ridiculous. I still haven't gotten my tracking number and they said they were going to ship it yesterday...

I'm getting frustrated because it's seriously been almost a month since I had my consultation. I may cancel even though they are giving me 2 free boxes. This is getting super shady IMO.


----------



## livelifeeasy (Mar 23, 2012)

> I got a response and all they said was that they will confirm my shipping address so that it doesn't happen again.... Â


 Well Jaivin finally got back to me. Said they'd send out another box to me next week.


----------



## snllama (Mar 23, 2012)

I think they ALL went to the LA Makeup Show or some incompetent intern must be holding up shop while they are gone. They just posted all the images on their facebook. 

But either way, if they dont fix their CS Ill be canceling after the next free box.

And java that is absolutely ridiculous that they haven't sent your box!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 23, 2012)

Nope! Nothing.... great customer service huh?
 



> Originally Posted by *livelifeeasy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Seriously? They didn't even send you another box?


----------



## livelifeeasy (Mar 23, 2012)

> Nope! Nothing.... great customer service huh? Â


 Ridiculous!


----------



## crazyawesomelvn (Mar 24, 2012)

I like many others cannot believe how different the value of the boxes are  whether they listened or not there should not be such a difference in the value some boxes full of full sized products and some of us only one time use samples. I have not had my consultation yet, but they have never attempted to set it up either, they kept sending emails saying that they were behind in consults and would be sending out everybodys boxes by the 16th and catch up later.... when I didnt get a shipping notice after that and no box after wednesday, waited that long because I am in southern california as they are and if it was sent should get here the next day maybe two but no more.  I had to send 3 emails and used there contact us form which wouldnt let me send more than one , said only one per person????  really????  I finally got an email from the same person who sent me the unsolicited email explaining that all boxes would be sent and consultations later, telling me that the reason I had not yet gotten shipping notice was because I had not yet had my consult, again really?????  

I was told that my box would ship this week and I should get a shipping notice, since I asked for one, again really???????  

Still no notice, but today I went to my mailbox and there in the box was my box from them, knew by feeling it it was not much, but when I opened it to find the following:

Youngblood eye Impact quick recovery cream 0.01oz or 3ml

Pixi flawless &amp; poreless pore reducing primer 0.5oz or 15ml

Youngblood mineral primer 0.17oz or 5ml

Pixi Eye Bright Primer  0.06 oz 1.9ml

After seeing what others got I should have made them wait and do the consult, this is crazy, I paid full price too didnt find out about the penny thing till later.

They still have not scheduled or even attempted to reach me to schedule a consult,  I will for sure be attempting to contact them on monday morning!


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 25, 2012)

> I like many others cannot believe how different the value of the boxes areÂ  whether they listened or not there should not be such a difference in the value some boxes full of full sized products and some of us only one time use samples. I have not had my consultation yet, but they have never attempted to set it up either, they kept sending emails saying that they were behind in consults and would be sending out everybodys boxes by the 16th and catch up later.... when I didnt get a shipping notice after that and no box after wednesday, waited that long because I am in southern california as they are and if it was sent should get here the next day maybe two but no more.Â  I had to send 3 emails and used there contact us form which wouldnt let me send more than one , said only one per person????Â  really????Â  I finally got an email from the same person who sent me the unsolicited email explaining that all boxes would be sent and consultations later, telling me that the reason I had not yet gotten shipping notice was because I had not yet had my consult, again really?????Â Â  I was told that my box would ship this week and I should get a shipping notice, since I asked for one, again really???????Â Â  Still no notice, but today I went to my mailbox and there in the box was my box from them, knew by feeling it it was not much, but when I opened it to find the following: Youngblood eye Impact quick recovery cream 0.01oz or 3ml Pixi flawless &amp; poreless pore reducing primer 0.5oz or 15ml Youngblood mineral primer 0.17oz or 5ml Pixi Eye Bright PrimerÂ  0.06 oz 1.9ml After seeing what others got I should have made them wait and do the consult, this is crazy, I paid full price too didnt find out about the penny thing till later. They still have not scheduled or even attempted to reach me to schedule a consult,Â  I will for sure be attempting to contact them on monday morning!


 You have to schedule your own appointment for the consultation on their website, they won't contact you for it.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 25, 2012)

I just got an email of my next "order" and so far I haven't been charged. It does include my credit card info, an amount and such but no charge on my card. I will keep an eye out to make sure I don't get charged but so far they're holding up to their end.


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Mar 25, 2012)

Question for you ladies...what do you think of the packaging? I'm kinda a sucker for things like that and didn't like Sindulge's packaging. It's hard for me to get excited about opening such an ugly package. Am I weird? lol


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 25, 2012)

I agree.. To me it had kind of a "dollar store" vibe. The packaging was dirty and kind of tacky. Also kind of useless since you can't reuse it really. I like the companies that have awesome reusable boxes. I have them EVERYWHERE storing EVERYTHING lol
 



> Originally Posted by *WarPaint1739* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question for you ladies...what do you think of the packaging? I'm kinda a sucker for things like that and didn't like Sindulge's packaging. It's hard for me to get excited about opening such an ugly package. Am I weird? lol


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 25, 2012)

Haha... I actually liked the bag!

I posted on what I got. I haven't seen anyone else get the Jouer, but can someone please confirm that it's full-sized like I had said?

http://caryatidcouture.blogspot.com/2012/03/sindulge-march-2012.html


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 25, 2012)

I hated the packaging, too. I hate it when things go straight in the trash. At least when it's bubble wrap my kid can play with it first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

also, i'm totally loving the youngblood eye cream


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 25, 2012)

I know. I'm not happy at all with them now. They said it would be shipped last Thursday and I still haven't heard from them. Should I just cancel? Or is it worth it to wait for a free box? I've seriously been waiting a month.



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> And java that is absolutely ridiculous that they haven't sent your box!


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 25, 2012)

I had my consultuation with Ami about two weeks ago and they shipped my bag out Friday. Hopefully it will get here sometime this week. I'm excited and curious to know what I'm going to receive. I did not receive the email for another free month so if I don't like it I'll probably cancel.


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Mar 25, 2012)

I know what you mean. Even my Birchbox boxes get reused!!
 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree.. To me it had kind of a "dollar store" vibe. The packaging was dirty and kind of tacky. Also kind of useless since you can't reuse it really. I like the companies that have awesome reusable boxes. I have them EVERYWHERE storing EVERYTHING lol


----------



## snllama (Mar 25, 2012)

I recycle all of them. The only boxes I've kept is the BA ones, but I don't have much room in my teeeny apartment for storage. I actually appreciate the companies that use less boxes and less paper.


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I recycle all of them. The only boxes I've kept is the BA ones, but I don't have much room in my teeeny apartment for storage. I actually appreciate the companies that use less boxes and less paper.



So far I am able to reuse most of the packaging for trades, but I am not sure how it will pan out once I get more boxes. If you give little gifts regularly, the Birchboxes are great to put wrapping paper over. I have a bag of gift bags, tissue paper, ribbons, and such that I keep for gifts.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 26, 2012)

Well, I got my Sindulge today (yes, after all the grief, I gave them one more chance when they attempted to make it right), and I'm glad I only paid a penny, I'll just say that.  I had told them I liked bright colors, lip balms, and eye makeup, that I did NOT want skincare, and that I never wear foundation...

I got:


the Youngblood Mineral Primer that everyone gets (I'm sure it's a good product, but as I said, I don't wear foundation).
 The Bella Rosa calming skin cream (this looks and feels way too heavy for me, I've been breaking out this last month so I wanted to avoid more new skincare, as well.)
Pixi Eye Bright Primer (I will use, but it is tiny and seems to be hardly anything in there, maybe 2 uses?) 
and a pair of fake eyelashes. O....kay.  They're actually pretty cute and not the huge obnoxious ones or anything, but they're just not my thing. They're the Audrey style by faux lash and they retail for $16....





 It definitely seems like they've run out of products and the later people are mostly getting the same thing...

That said, if you're interested in those lashes and want to trade for something, let me know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 26, 2012)

I LOVE FALSIES. I think I put everything I had in the traveling box, but I'll let you know if something comes my way. 
 



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I got my Sindulge today (yes, after all the grief, I gave them one more chance when they attempted to make it right), and I'm glad I only paid a penny, I'll just say that.  I had told them I liked bright colors, lip balms, and eye makeup, that I did NOT want skincare, and that I never wear foundation...
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh, I guess I did get that little Pixi eyeliner in black...it had rolled underneath something and I didn't see it until I got up.  So there's something I'll at least use.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 26, 2012)

Playedinloops -  After our various April boxes arrive, just about anything you don't want, I'd trade for the falsies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm not picky, just don't want them to go to waste and I know I will never wear them.  I tried to use falsies ONCE, after fighting with them for 20 minutes to get them on my eyes straight, I then managed to glue them to my finger.  Just not meant to be!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Playedinloops -  After our various April boxes arrive, just about anything you don't want, I'd trade for the falsies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm not picky, just don't want them to go to waste and I know I will never wear them.  I tried to use falsies ONCE, after fighting with them for 20 minutes to get them on my eyes straight, I then managed to glue them to my finger.  Just not meant to be!



Hahah, I understand, they are tricky, I've been using them for almost 2 years now and I wear them pretty much every weekend lol. I'm also an eyerock designer liner fan, so I know I have weird things I like, hahah.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 26, 2012)

I told them them on their facebook that they're treating me unfairly basically (customers shouldn't be treated unequally), and I looked today to see if they responded (of course not). But what I did see was that someone else posted saying they only received THREE small samples. That's it. That's so terrible!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ageofanxiety (Mar 26, 2012)

Well I got my box today. I'm pretty meh about it.

Pixi flawless and poreles - I'm actually interesting in trying this out

Pixi eye bright primer - Pretty sure this has been used before. Gross. At the very least it had been opened because the lid wasn't on correctly.

Pixi endless silky eye pen - It looks like a pretty good eyeliner but it's super tiny

Bella Rosa Calming skin creme

Youngblood hi-def powder

I'm most annoyed by the primer and the Bella Rosa skin creme. I had a note in my beauty profile thing that I have really bad allergies and can't handle anything with a strong floral scent plus I reminded her in my consult. The creme is so strongly rose scented. Ugh. Also in my consultation we talked about some "awesome blush by Benefit" and about liquid eyeliners. Guess that's not happening. lol I'm excited to try the Pixi stuff out but it's a little excessive really. I'll definitely get the next box since it's supposed to be free but after that is a long shot at this point.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 26, 2012)

I had told her that I'd prefer not to get skin creams because my skin IS sensitive, and I've been trying too much new stuff lately and it'd been breaking out, and I got that same rose cream, which I hate the smell of.  I can give that to my mom, though, no problem.  But why the heck did I get a mineral primer? I stated to her TWICE that I do not wear foundation, and that I was only interested in eye primers.  Ohhhh well, maybe next month's will be better?



> Originally Posted by *ageofanxiety* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I got my box today. I'm pretty meh about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You know, I was actually excited to try the eye rock liners!   I just couldn't get them to stick, and as I no longer have eyelash glue since I'd given up on falsies, they ended up being mostly a waste for me too.  SIGH.  lol



lol, mine actually stuck really well without lash glue, but next time I use them, I will make sure to add that on there. I went through all 4 of mine really fast, have traded for 2 more sheets and bought them with the bb points on my second bb account when I went to close it, lol.


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 26, 2012)

Lame! I mentioned in my consult that I love blush, and she mentioned a really pretty bright blush that Smashbox makes that I might like, and I'm pretty sure that won't be showing up in there, and that (along with a hair mask) were the only things that we had time to talk about, so yeah. Kinda curious to see what I'll be getting. 
 



> Originally Posted by *ageofanxiety* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I got my box today. I'm pretty meh about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 26, 2012)

update: they are now sending my box today. supposedly.


----------



## Souly (Mar 26, 2012)

Don't hold your breath

 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> update: they are now sending my box today. supposedly.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Mar 26, 2012)

That's really cool, I'm happy to hear of people who are able to get some of the more hard to handle beauty tools and tricks to work.  Love that you love the Eyerock eyeliners, I haven't tried mine yet.  I've played with lashes but they end up glued to my fingers as well.  I'd love to be able to be confident enough to wear them often, when I wear them it seems like I'm not putting them on right and they are wearing me.  Maybe I'm not buying the right kind?  I will still continue to play with them and try to figure them out, because I want to have some engagement type photos done of my husband and I and I think that with extra lashes it could really make a difference in the photos.  Some of the pics will be taken from far away, to include the beach and scenery as well, so I really want my makeup to play up my features so they don't get lost.  You give me hope!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> lol, mine actually stuck really well without lash glue, but next time I use them, I will make sure to add that on there. I went through all 4 of mine really fast, have traded for 2 more sheets and bought them with the bb points on my second bb account when I went to close it, lol.


----------



## snllama (Mar 26, 2012)

ageofanxiety and yousoldtheworld: I'd be interested in trading with you both to get your Bella Rosa creme! I found that it works really well on my redness and has not made me break out.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's really cool, I'm happy to hear of people who are able to get some of the more hard to handle beauty tools and tricks to work.  Love that you love the Eyerock eyeliners, I haven't tried mine yet.  I've played with lashes but they end up glued to my fingers as well.  I'd love to be able to be confident enough to wear them often, when I wear them it seems like I'm not putting them on right and they are wearing me.  Maybe I'm not buying the right kind?  I will still continue to play with them and try to figure them out, because I want to have some engagement type photos done of my husband and I and I think that with extra lashes it could really make a difference in the photos.  Some of the pics will be taken from far away, to include the beach and scenery as well, so I really want my makeup to play up my features so they don't get lost.  You give me hope!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


haha well, for what its worth I only wear full lash strips when I'm going OUT OUT but that is when I also pile on the glitter. I'm not sure how they'd do in photographs, but I definitely don't buy antyhing expensive...ELF and NYX are the brands I buy most often. I have one pair by napoleon perdis but I haven't worn them yet.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ageofanxiety and yousoldtheworld: I'd be interested in trading with you both to get your Bella Rosa creme! I found that it works really well on my redness and has not made me break out.



Aww, I actually just handed it off to my mom like 10 minutes ago (she loves roses), otherwise I'd have sent it to you for sure!  I'm glad to know that it didn't break you out though, maybe next time I'm over there I'll try a bit of it.  Hopefully you can get your hands on some more, that stuff's expensive!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snllama (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah I was surprised too, but using the creme and juicy beauty serum every morning and night it seems like my pores are getting smaller and less clogged.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I was surprised too, but using the creme and juicy beauty serum every morning and night it seems like my pores are getting smaller and less clogged.



I want to try the juice beauty (either the cleanser or serum) so badly!  I keep hoping I'll get a sample one of these days, but I keep missing out on it!  Especially lately, I've had a lot of stress and I've been breaking out like mad.  Maybe I'll just break down and buy some!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Mar 26, 2012)

Okay, I'll be sure to do some test photos before the actual photoshoot while playing around with them, thanks for the advice.  I don't want to look like a drag queen!  lol  I think it's a confidence thing, some women can pull off bright red lips and some don't feel comfortable in that strong of a lipstick.  I love red lipsticks, myself.  I think the lashes are making me feel like a teenager all over again, discovering new things, and that's throwing me off my game.  I'm wondering/thinking about using Latisse to grow longer lashes, but have to think about whether it's worth the commitment and doctor's visit for that.  I'm kind of afraid of using it and then eventually stopping and all the new lash growth falling out and looking strange.  So far, the fiber mascaras with "beauty tubes" have been a lifesaver for me.  Makes my fine lashes look more dramatic.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  See, you can even see them in my wink! 
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha well, for what its worth I only wear full lash strips when I'm going OUT OUT but that is when I also pile on the glitter. I'm not sure how they'd do in photographs, but I definitely don't buy antyhing expensive...ELF and NYX are the brands I buy most often. I have one pair by napoleon perdis but I haven't worn them yet.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, I'll be sure to do some test photos before the actual photoshoot while playing around with them, thanks for the advice.  I don't want to look like a drag queen!  lol  I think it's a confidence thing, some women can pull off bright red lips and some don't feel comfortable in that strong of a lipstick.  I love red lipsticks, myself.  I think the lashes are making me feel like a teenager all over again, discovering new things, and that's throwing me off my game.  I'm wondering/thinking about using Latisse to grow longer lashes, but have to think about whether it's worth the commitment and doctor's visit for that.  I'm kind of afraid of using it and then eventually stopping and all the new lash growth falling out and looking strange.  So far, the fiber mascaras with "beauty tubes" have been a lifesaver for me.  Makes my fine lashes look more dramatic.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  See, you can even see them in my wink!


I use the loreal growth serum and surprisingly it works really well! My lashes don't fall out nearly as much so they look fuller and longer. And it was 14.99 with no doctor's visit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Mar 26, 2012)

Wow!  I'll have to try that!  I think I may even have some down here in Belize, because I use the L'oreal Double Extend mascara with beauty tubes and one day they had a set that included some kind of serum in with the mascara and I bought it.  I tried it a few times but forgot about it.  I'm going to try it on a regular basis and see what it does for me.  You are a font of good advice!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Cool beans!
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use the loreal growth serum and surprisingly it works really well! My lashes don't fall out nearly as much so they look fuller and longer. And it was 14.99 with no doctor's visit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey Loops --

Is this it?

http://www.amazon.com/LOreal-Lash-Boosting-Serum-585/dp/B002PBJIPK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1332806105&amp;sr=8-1


----------



## Marshie (Mar 26, 2012)

And I was right. &gt;_&gt; A box full of Youngblood. *sigh* After we discussed that I loved trying bright lip, eye &amp; cheek colors I got none of anything. I got:

*YB Mineral Primer

*YB Hi-Def Powder in Warmth

*YB Eye Impact

*LA Fresh Waterproof Makeup Remover wipes

And that's it. I am speechless LOL.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Loops --
> 
> ...



Yup that is the one I have! I can't promise any miracles, but I've noticed a difference in about 3 weeks of use.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm sorry! Why am I not surprised though haha, this is probably going to be my box this week too . Are you gonna stick around for the 2nd box?



> Originally Posted by *Marshie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And I was right. &gt;_&gt; A box full of Youngblood. *sigh* After we discussed that I loved trying bright lip, eye &amp; cheek colors I got none of anything. I got:
> 
> ...


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 26, 2012)

Holy crap. I'm sorry. That's basically what I got.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 26, 2012)

I hope you guys got the free box code and didn't pay $12 for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marshie (Mar 26, 2012)

Ha! No prob. Its crappy but at least I got it for a penny. So honestly, I wasn't expecting anything amazing. I'll get the second box only because its free!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sorry! Why am I not surprised though haha, this is probably going to be my box this week too . Are you gonna stick around for the 2nd box?


----------



## Marshie (Mar 26, 2012)

Yay! Crappy box club!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Holy crap. I'm sorry. That's basically what I got.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 26, 2012)

I gave in cause the penny code was still working. My consult was scheduled for Saturday but since I have been out of the country for a month and my baby has ear surgery Wednesday, I asked for an email consult. No problem was the prompt response.

7 days later and still no word on sending me a flippin' email. 

Urgh. I have contacted them 3 times now with no reply.

HOW HARD IS IT TO COPY AND PASTE PREVIOUS EMAIL CONSULTS AND HIT SEND???

Maybe because I do the job of two people at a nonprofit (at least), have two kids and help my husband run his business,  poor organizational skills and amateur planning skills do not elicit sympathy over on my couch.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 26, 2012)

Can we say "Lame"? Okay, I know I shouldn't complain because since I am getting two boxes for a penny, this literally cost half a cent, but seriously?

One: I was told I would be getting an acne serum and a dark spot corrector. I got an anastasia beverly hills gloss, youngblood eye cream, pixi eye primer and the rose creme. It would be one thing if I had *asked* for the dark spot corrector and the acne serum but I didn't ask, THEY told me they would put it in there. So they are making promises they can't keep.

Two: I am a graphic design major and packaging and presentation is a big deal for me. The fact that the box was covered in dirt and dust is a big no-no for me. (not to mention I have dust allergies, bleh!)

Three: After all the crap we had to go through to get these boxes they should have been well worth it. These samples don't feel worth it at all.... Maybe my opinion of them is messed up from all the other mess ups, but I am not impressed. I am going to cancel as soon as the second box is shipped, or the day before the third box would be charged, whichever comes first.



​


----------



## Ampym (Mar 26, 2012)

My box was dusty/dirty too-I tossed it. Normally I repurpose all my boxes but this was yucky!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Mar 26, 2012)

That's it!  That's the one I have too.  Nice, I'm going to start using it again tonight.
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yup that is the one I have! I can't promise any miracles, but I've noticed a difference in about 3 weeks of use.


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> lol, mine actually stuck really well without lash glue, but next time I use them, I will make sure to add that on there. I went through all 4 of mine really fast, have traded for 2 more sheets and bought them with the bb points on my second bb account when I went to close it, lol.


Keep me in mind for trades. I don't have enough lid space for the eye rock liner. I will be updating my trade list soon. Oh, and then there is April. I don't even remember everything I have coming in April. If I get false lashes in my Sindulge, I will think of you.


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I got my Sindulge today (yes, after all the grief, I gave them one more chance when they attempted to make it right), and I'm glad I only paid a penny, I'll just say that.  I had told them I liked bright colors, lip balms, and eye makeup, that I did NOT want skincare, and that I never wear foundation...
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good time to update your trade list. Take comfort in the traveling box coming up.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah, I wasn't expecting much so I wasn't upset, I just hope they figure out that a box of primers for some people while others get full sized makeup products is a little crazy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 27, 2012)

Whats weirdest to me was that people were getting full size OPI or stila or whatever at the beginning and everything that is coming out now is crap. I really do think that whoever said it looked like they spent $500 at sephora to sprinkle in with a warehouse full of youngblood was right, lol.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 27, 2012)

I just checked my bank account and there's a pending charge from Sindulge for $0.01. Not free, but still.. I was happy with my box so I'm okay with it.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just checked my bank account and there's a pending charge from Sindulge for $0.01. Not free, but still.. I was happy with my box so I'm okay with it.



I just want my consultation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whats weirdest to me was that people were getting full size OPI or stila or whatever at the beginning and everything that is coming out now is crap. I really do think that whoever said it looked like they spent $500 at sephora to sprinkle in with a warehouse full of youngblood was right, lol.



Yep, and I get that boxes aren't exactly going to be equal, but NOT for the discrepancy between boxes to be so huge, it really is like they planned for like, 30 subscriptions and were surprised when they surpassed that amount and just started dumping Youngblood primers on everyone.  I wouldn't mind trying some other youngblood products, but I saw one box that was like, 4 primers and the pixi liner. Really??


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and I get that boxes aren't exactly going to be equal, but NOT for the discrepancy between boxes to be so huge, it really is like they planned for like, 30 subscriptions and were surprised when they surpassed that amount and just started dumping Youngblood primers on everyone.  I wouldn't mind trying some other youngblood products, but I saw one box that was like, 4 primers and the pixi liner. Really??



Yeah, I'm kind of kicking myself for even bothering to sign up a third time because I know for sure the box will be full of crap, whereas if I had stuck with my original date of consult (when they sent the borked up links...I think I was actually the first one here to attempt to go but it didn't happen), I would have gotten a semi-decent box.


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm beating myself up over it as well. I think I got pulled in by the fact that the first one only costs a penny. The low price doesn't really even matter, if it's junk, then it's junk, and that's what it's looking like it will be. Goodness knows I have enough beauty crap to last me four lifetimes. 
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm kind of kicking myself for even bothering to sign up a third time because I know for sure the box will be full of crap, whereas if I had stuck with my original date of consult (when they sent the borked up links...I think I was actually the first one here to attempt to go but it didn't happen), I would have gotten a semi-decent box.


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 27, 2012)

My box is scheluded to be delivered today. I can't wait to see what I get and I'm also ready to cancel!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 27, 2012)

I have a 1 penny charge too. No big deal of course, I am happy it wasn't full price because that would just be another hassle to deal with with them.
 



> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just checked my bank account and there's a pending charge from Sindulge for $0.01. Not free, but still.. I was happy with my box so I'm okay with it.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 27, 2012)

playedinloops-i signed up 2/28 and had my consult the next day, and so i should have been one of the first subscribers too. But my box had nothing too good in it either lol

So i just had my second consult. She began with the same skin type/hair color and age questions. Then I explained to her that we went over that in my first consult. I told her that we talked about me getting makeup. I told her I had a million primers (she told me to give it a shot since this youngblood primer is all mineral) I told her i didnt need any eye creams or face wipes, and that i really liked light colored lipsticks and glosses, faux lashes and eyeshadows. I told her any makeup really, just no more skincare unless it was something for blackheads. She seemed to GET what i was saying and said she would do her best to get my box right. I also explained how I was kind of upset that other girls received too faced, stila, etc....and she explained that different things were available at different consultations.

For some reason, I still have hope for Sindulge. I will see how this box goes. If its much better, and she listened, Ill be SO happy. If not, there will not be a third month for me. Also...I think i will cancel for a month just to see what other people get for the NONpenny box or the free box.


----------



## Souly (Mar 27, 2012)

Did she contact you to set up your 2nd consult or did you contact her? Just curious.

Hope you get a good box



> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> playedinloops-i signed up 2/28 and had my consult the next day, and so i should have been one of the first subscribers too. But my box had nothing too good in it either lol
> 
> ...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 27, 2012)

I know you didn't ask me but I figured I would answer (for my case at least). I received an email that my order had gone through, I am guessing they do that every month on your "anniversary" and it had a link in there to choose my consultation.



> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did she contact you to set up your 2nd consult or did you contact her? Just curious.
> 
> Hope you get a good box


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 27, 2012)

I actually just went on the website and set up another consultation. I dunno if I got an email Like glamourdoll And thanks, Souly! I hope we all do too!!


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 27, 2012)

The inconsistencies sound so strange. I'm curious about the inner workings of the company. Do they have a contract with Youngblood, where they have to send it out to everyone? Do the consultants think they are able to do things and the management says no? I'm just thinking of things that have happened behind the scenes at my company in cases where the factory messed us up, and so our customers got terrible service regarding shipping times, backorders, etc.; terribly understaffed because of vacation, sickness, trade shows, and emergency surgery happening all at the same time. I know, it's more likely that they are just floundering while trying to get in on a moneymaking trend.


----------



## Souly (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up. I will wait for them to contact me

 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know you didn't ask me but I figured I would answer (for my case at least). I received an email that my order had gone through, I am guessing they do that every month on your "anniversary" and it had a link in there to choose my consultation.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 27, 2012)

Or as cookies said, you can login to your account and there should be a thing that says my appointments in a huge red button, then just click new appointment.
 



> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. I will wait for them to contact me


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 27, 2012)

Hmm I'm on the fence because this box isn't as terrible as I imagined. Oh, who am I kidding lol? Birchbox is so much better and slightly less expensive! I'm not receiving another penny box so I'm cancelling.

I received:

-LA fresh makeup remover wipes

-youngblood eye cream

-amika hair oil treatment packet

-bella rose calming skin creme

-pixi endless silky eye pen in black


----------



## Marshie (Mar 27, 2012)

Posted today on Sindulge's Facebook:

Hi everyone! Just to be clear, your bags are based on what is discussed in your consultation, everyone's sample boxes vary from products and brands. Looking to try specific products? Make sure to let us know, if we have it in our inventory we are happy to send, if not - we make specific notes in your customer file to send out the products you need when we get them in. Thanks for being a Sindulger!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 27, 2012)

See, they say that...but how does "I do not wear foundation" translate to "Let me send you a mineral primer!"  and "I love color!" equates to 2 primers, a face cream, and a black liner? Does not compute.



> Originally Posted by *Marshie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Posted today on Sindulge's Facebook:
> 
> Hi everyone! Just to be clear, your bags are based on what is discussed in your consultation, everyone's sample boxes vary from products and brands. Looking to try specific products? Make sure to let us know, if we have it in our inventory we are happy to send, if not - we make specific notes in your customer file to send out the products you need when we get them in. Thanks for being a Sindulger!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hopefully me witching about not getting better brands will make a difference...I feel like Everytime I do a consultation I get all jumbled up. I think I made it pretty clear by saying I love lipsticks and HATE dark color lipsticks, and I love eyeshadows...it really doesn't matter whether they send stila or too faced but I do want makeup, and quality products at least


----------



## EllynoUta (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm I'm on the fence because this box isn't as terrible as I imagined. Oh, who am I kidding lol? Birchbox is so much better and slightly less expensive! I'm not receiving another penny box so I'm cancelling.
> 
> ...


a pretty good box, I'd say. 

i really wish i got the L.A fresh makeup wipes!


----------



## FireNRice (Mar 28, 2012)

Got my replacement bag today





Youngblood Mineral Primer

Youngblood Eye Impact

Verabella (is this that calming skin cream everyone's talking about?  mine has nothing but the brand label on it)

RGB nail polish in Carmel

Pixi Endless Silky Eye Pen in BlackNoir


----------



## snllama (Mar 28, 2012)

weird, my bella rosa came with a little card that told me about the product info. if it smells like roses then it is. I love it. 

and an RGB nail polish! that looks like a stellar bag!


----------



## livelifeeasy (Mar 28, 2012)

First, I had to reschedule my consultaton twice, then they sent my box to the wrong address. Then, I got another email confirmation that said they sent my box to that same address (still don't know what the deal was with that). And I JUST got another email confirmation that says it was sent to the correct address, but they charged me $12, when I had used the code for a penny. So.. they are trying to charge me because they screwed up multiple times? Hmm.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 28, 2012)

I just sent back my responses to the e-mail consultation. I based my answers on items that I saw in this thread.




Hopefully I get a primer, the makeup wipes, and the Dr. Bronner body balm (Love their stuff!). I carefully listed my entire skincare regime, so hopefully they don't send me any skin care. In addition to the stuff I use, I have tons of samples of things to use when I'm out of this stuff.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 28, 2012)

I am having my second consultation with Dana right now and shes shoving this YoungBlood Primer down my throat.

*Dana:* im obsessing over the young blood products
*Vanessa:* i don't wear foundation or anything on my face really (minus blush or highlighters) so i didn't use the 2 items
*Dana:* ohh but u can still use the primer even though you dont wear foundation.
*Dana:* thats the genious part. due to the fact its a mineral primer, the minerals help to reduce any kind of redness in the skin
*Vanessa:* i already gave it away ):
*Dana:* minerals help to kill bacteria
*Dana:* also helps to fill fine lines, and reflect pigmentation
*Dana:* oh bummer. maybe we can find a new one for you?
*Dana:* the primer almost acts as a light moisturizer or serum, but more advanced
*Vanessa:* i am not too interested in face stuff unless its a blush ( i would love an orange one maybe)
*Dana:* targeting diff things.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2012)

omg make her stoooppp. I would be so annoyed by that I'd just cancel. Like that is legitimately SHOVING it at you when you've said no, and you already got it in your  last box? wtf.


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 28, 2012)

Translation: they don't have any other products. They better not pull that crap with me in my second (free) consultation. I want good makeup products, and I am going to make it very clear that, after going through the hassle of a consultation, if I end up with crap that goes against what I signed up for, it won't be pretty.

... I so can't wait for Glymm and Glossybox.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am having my second consultation with Dana right now and shes shoving this YoungBlood Primer down my throat.
> 
> ...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 28, 2012)

AND MORE. HOLY COW!!

*Dana:* what are some beauty concerns or issues we can address today??
*Vanessa:* i don't have too many concerns, only one is redness but i am not into skin care so i would prefer not to get a bag filled with skin care
*Dana:* ok. for the future know that primers are great for rducing redness, so dont give those away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
*Dana:* what is your skin type?
*Vanessa:* i have primers now and i don't use them as it is.. i have dry skin
*Dana:* ok, if skin is dry and red i would suggest sing some of the primers you have, it will help.
*Vanessa:* ok


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AND MORE. HOLY COW!!
> 
> ...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 28, 2012)

I am going to email the owner in a few. I had a whole list of things I wanted to say I was interested in but everytime I said something it went back to damn primer after I said how many times I didn't want/need it. So I just said whatever and wanted to be done with it.
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> lol omg she is obsessed with primers. And primers DO NOT HELP DRY SKIN or at least none I've ever used have. The only thing that helps my skin is philosophy hope in a jar for dry skin.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Mar 28, 2012)

OMG she is shoving that primer down your throat!  It's almost like an SNL skit.  If you do end up getting the primer . . . I wouldn't be surprised but I'd be a bit upset, sheesh.  Can you say any clearer that you don't use primer, gave it away, don't like it, it doesn't work for your skin, etc?  She's just not getting it.  And to scold you and say, "for the future know that primers are great for rducing redness, so dont give those away ", that's just crazy.  It's like she's found her miracle drug and is pushing it on everyone else.  Thanks for sharing this, so we know what to expect, lol!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG she is shoving that primer down your throat!  It's almost like an SNL skit.  If you do end up getting the primer . . . I wouldn't be surprised but I'd be a bit upset, sheesh.  Can you say any clearer that you don't use primer, gave it away, don't like it, it doesn't work for your skin, etc?  She's just not getting it.  And to scold you and say, "for the future know that primers are great for rducing redness, so dont give those away ", that's just crazy.  It's like she's found her miracle drug and is pushing it on everyone else.  Thanks for sharing this, so we know what to expect, lol!



That condescending winky face ughhhh.


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 28, 2012)

wow,how irritating.^^


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Mar 28, 2012)

Exactly.  Poor you, don't know enough about PRIMERS and just give them away.  I'll make a convert of you yet!  I think you're smart, glamourdolleyes, to go over her head and talk to someone else about it, because she just wasn't getting the picture.  That's what annoys me too, the frustration and waste of your time trying to get her to shut up about primers!  You deserve an orange blush, by golly!  That was a specific request, isn't that what they ask us to do?  Yikes.
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That condescending winky face ughhhh.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeah, if you want to shove a product down my throat without my input, don't waste my time getting my input, just send it to me.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Mar 28, 2012)

Seems like she was trying to make her like the product that she was going to get sent anyways, no matter what.  Sorry, lady, your annoying sales pitch ain't fooling anyone.  I wonder if they're that pushy on the video chats?  That could be awkward!  I don't know that I could keep the smirk/confusion/annoyance off my face.  I thought this was supposed to fun/worthwhile to get a good box of products that we actually want?  Hmm.  Still wondering about this one.  It doesn't help that I don't get my TWO boxes until I go to Florida in May!  So I have no clue whether I'm one of the early ones who got a great box or one of the terrible boxes.  They also invoiced me today for $12.  I emailed and told them that I was not happy, that that was not what was promised and what's up?  Javin said that the invoice showed that but I was really only charged $.01 for my second box.  I'll have to check my card.  It would help if they would get their stuff together.  It is a new company, so I'm hoping it's just growing pains.  Can you tell I'm an optimist?
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, if you want to shove a product down my throat without my input, don't waste my time getting my input, just send it to me.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm glad I chose to skip this one. I don't get WHY talking to the member is needed at ALL.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 28, 2012)

I was charged $1.00 instead of $0.01, which is odd. It's a temp charge though, so we'll see if it clears for only $0.01.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 28, 2012)

I canceled. I am not even going to deal with the second box. The deal breaker for me is that they didn't stand by what they say. They tell you that you will be getting certain items, and they are not in the boxes. I emailed them to confirm that the second box would be free, and then I am told a penny. I know a penny is not a lot, but it's more of an "honor your words" issue for me. Don't tell me free and then make it a penny later.... Those are things that _REALLY_ turn me off.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Mar 28, 2012)

I agree, it is all in the details.  I don't like that they said they charged me for $12 and then I have to double check to follow up, and also make time for a consultation, I'm so glad that it's optional after the first box now.  BeautyFix also charged me wrong, but they ended up crediting my account the $30 overcharged and I can't really complain because their products and price range is stellar.  Their website and ease of use could use a little work, but I'm happy.  Oh, well, this mystery with Sindulge is making sure of one thing, I can't preview what I'm getting so I'll be surprised when I open boxes one and two when I get to the States!  It's not letting me cheat and see like BirchBox (which I love!) and/or giving the same for products for everyone mostly like MyGlam and TestTube.  I'll most likely end up with 3 boxes, or at least charged for 3 by the time May comes for me to physically get the boxes.  Oh, well, $12 for three months of beauty boxes isn't much.  I'd love it if this could turn out to fix their problems and be one of the great ones, but it might just end up making it easy for me to cut down on my boxes so I can make room for Glossy Box and Glymm.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 28, 2012)

Is Glymm coming to US?
 



> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree, it is all in the details.  I don't like that they said they charged me for $12 and then I have to double check to follow up, and also make time for a consultation, I'm so glad that it's optional after the first box now.  BeautyFix also charged me wrong, but they ended up crediting my account the $30 overcharged and I can't really complain because their products and price range is stellar.  Their website and ease of use could use a little work, but I'm happy.  Oh, well, this mystery with Sindulge is making sure of one thing, I can't preview what I'm getting so I'll be surprised when I open boxes one and two when I get to the States!  It's not letting me cheat and see like BirchBox (which I love!) and/or giving the same for products for everyone mostly like MyGlam and TestTube.  I'll most likely end up with 3 boxes, or at least charged for 3 by the time May comes for me to physically get the boxes.  Oh, well, $12 for three months of beauty boxes isn't much.  I'd love it if this could turn out to fix their problems and be one of the great ones, but it might just end up making it easy for me to cut down on my boxes so I can make room for Glossy Box and Glymm.


----------



## ABC Beauty (Mar 28, 2012)

Humm I just joined the group but this forum getting me thinking I should cancel also I have gotten a shipping conformation or anything also and my consultation was on March 20th and I was told that I would get my box with in a week, I need to email them and see what is going on but this kinda reminds me of what happened with me and another company, I hope it not going to be the same sich I was so bummed that I had to cancel it.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Mar 28, 2012)

This is what the FAQ on their website says - 

2. Where does Glymm ship?
 
At this time, we ship within Canada. Boxes are sent directly to your doorstep, and every month, once your box has been shipped, you will receive an email with a tracking number so that you are able to follow your box!  Our US boxes are coming soon so be sure to sign-up in order to stay informed and get word of when this change happens so that you are amongst the first to know!
 
 
 
I hope they start soon, this sound like a fun membership.  Looks like a popular one, so I'd sign up so stay informed like they say so you can be first to snag a subscription if you're interested.  As we know, some of these sell out soon and then start wait lists.  Hope this helps!


> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is Glymm coming to US?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 28, 2012)

It has said that for MONTHS.. probably 8 months since I signed up to be notified. I wonder what they think is "soon" lol
 



> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is what the FAQ on their website says -
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is Glymm coming to US?


 Yup!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 28, 2012)

I emailed Sindulge a nice little letter about how I was dissatisfied with them shoving that damn primer down my throat. No reply yet, usually he replies pretty fast. We will see what happens.

I had so many things I wanted to mention that I wanted to try but every time I said something it went back to that primer so I said forget it.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Mar 28, 2012)

Ooh, Zadi, queen of all things beauty, do you have an inside source?  Thanks for all you do, by the way.  I love your posts, honest, informative, funny at times, just basically like real life friends chatting in a girl to girl talk.  I know it must be a lot of work to keep up on all of the subs like you do, and moderate, and I for one am very appreciative.  This is an amazing community.  You should be proud.  
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yup!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Mar 28, 2012)

True!  But I've been hearing more mutterings about it here and there, so maybe "soon"?  Soonish?  I reentered my email address when I was looking up the FAQs in response to your question and it sent me an email saying I was successfully signed up to the list.  I thought I was already signed up??  Good thing you asked!  It'll keep us all on our toes and waiting for some real word on when soon is.  I think I'm going to have to make some more Canadian friends, lol!  I'll get them a Birchbox sub and they can get me Glymm and GlossyBox.  We trade big shipments every 4 -6 months or so.  I'd be more than willing to do that for/with some of our British girls, too.  Any takers?  Maybe I should make my first thread!  Off to read the faqs for this site, don't want to overstep.  All this beauty stuff is so fun.  And addictive.  Sigh.
 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It has said that for MONTHS.. probably 8 months since I signed up to be notified. I wonder what they think is "soon" lol


----------



## snllama (Mar 28, 2012)

Did you get an email to schedule your next consultation? I havent received anything since they told me that my april box was free.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 28, 2012)

What day (number) did you sign up? I got mine on my "anniversary".



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you get an email to schedule your next consultation? I havent received anything since they told me that my april box was free.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Mar 28, 2012)

I never got an email to schedule or remind me of any consultation, just a notice that I was charged $12.  Which is kind of strange because the boxes were just sent out not too long ago and now I'm not sure when the second boxes are getting sent out.  For instance, if I wanted a consult (I don't), would I have to schedule it now or is it too late because since they charged me that means that they're already packing my box?  If you want an additional consult for the second month, I'd contact them, I don't think that they're contacting us.  Or at least not me.


----------



## snllama (Mar 28, 2012)

I signed up on the 27th and had my consultation on the 29th. I dont see any activity on my credit card though. Not even the 1 cent that you all have seen.


----------



## ABC Beauty (Mar 28, 2012)

that suck that the were so pushy sorry to hear that, the gal who did mine wanted to give me a hair mask and I Told her I don't use any thing but Wen product and she was like those are nice but you should try this hair mask when I asked what was in it she said she had not clue she hadn't had a chance to try it yet, so I told her I didn't want it and I was told at the end what would be in my bag and she list the mask I was like really, any ways not that it matter I haven't even gotten an email about shipping info or nothing, I emailed them and they told me that I should have already recieved my bag and that they had sent me an email that I should have look in my email better, so what the heck they say there are going to send me another one. think I will be canceling....but again sorry to hear the were so pushy with you...I think I will keep to my Beauty Bar sample society....


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 28, 2012)

I am still trying to get my email consult. May be asking for my penny back.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 28, 2012)

I had my first consult Feb 29 and the day I got my first box (Mar 16th-ish) I went on the website and scheduled my second consultation for March 31.


----------



## oOliveColored (Mar 28, 2012)

Been over a week since my consultation and I haven't heard squat about shipping.

And I even told them that I like primers and skin care products!!!


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 28, 2012)

> Been over a week since my consultation and I haven't heard squat about shipping. And I even told them that I like primers and skin care products!!!


 It took well over a week for most of us to hear anything as well. I think it took me about 2?


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, Zadi, queen of all things beauty, do you have an inside source?  Thanks for all you do, by the way.  I love your posts, honest, informative, funny at times, just basically like real life friends chatting in a girl to girl talk.  I know it must be a lot of work to keep up on all of the subs like you do, and moderate, and I for one am very appreciative.  This is an amazing community.  You should be proud.


 
Aww first thank you! Our community has so many amazing members and I'm so proud to be a member here and met (even if it's virtually) so many amazing women.

As for Glossybox. They launched their site a few weeks ago. I think it's been discussed in the main Subscriptions thread itself. Here's the URL to their US website. As for a launch date, they're keeping pretty mum on the matter. I've bugged them a few times about it and they won't spill!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://glossybox.com/


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Mar 28, 2012)

Well, we don't have a chance of getting it out of them if you tried and it didn't work!  Hopefully they'll get to the point where they're ready to set an actual launch date.  This is one of the ones that I'm really excited about, some of the boxes from the other countries look simply amazing, with generous sample sizes.  I can't believe they are in 18 countries already and aren't in the U.S. yet!  Must be planning for a large launch.  I'm sure that takes a lot of planning and work.  We'll keep waiting and watching.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## steph28 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sindulge charged me $12 this morning.. I thought the April's box should be free...


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 29, 2012)

Steph28...me too. Kinda pissed about it. I emailed them so we will see what the response is. Secondly, the card I used shouldn't even have $12 on it, and I don't have overdraft protection sooooooo I dunno how that will work out for them


----------



## livelifeeasy (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Steph28...me too. Kinda pissed about it. I emailed them so we will see what the response is. Secondly, the card I used shouldn't even have $12 on it, and I don't have overdraft protection sooooooo I dunno how that will work out for them



I also got that email. I emailed them back about it and they said that they only show that they charged $12 for their records but assured me I was only charged a penny? Idk, I don't quite get it. I haven't had a chance to check my bank statement yet though.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 29, 2012)

> Steph28...me too. Kinda pissed about it. I emailed them so we will see what the response is. Secondly, the card I used shouldn't even have $12 on it, and I don't have overdraft protection sooooooo I dunno how that will work out for them


 Usually if I get charged but don't have the $$, ill go into negatives and then be charged fees. I hope that doesn't happen to you.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 29, 2012)

Eclipsechick-nah I'd be shocked if it did. I never use this particular card and I turned that overdraft protection feature OFF. So if a payment tries to go through on the card, it just gets denied since the funds arent available. Overdraft protection is awful lmao I can't see how anyone would want it!


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 29, 2012)

That's good then, mine doesn't have the ability to just say no to a charge lol. Even if I'm already -$5.00 and I buy stuff, each charge will go through then I get charged $35 per negative charge. I think I racked up about $300 in charges once because I thought I had more money than I did. :/


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Mar 29, 2012)

I was just charged the penny fee. Hopefully I like this box, if not... CANCELLED! I'll stick with SS and BB


----------



## snllama (Mar 29, 2012)

I looked and was only charged the penny. If they had better CS Id actually be happy with this one. I really liked my march box...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 29, 2012)

After 93 emails, 16 smoke signals and a message in a bottle I finally get this:

Okay Great! Hereâ€™s the information I need from you:

-Tell me about your beauty concerns, anything you are wanting to change or need advice on?

-What samples would you like to see in your box this month? Hair, Nail, Makeup, Skincare?

-What is your skin type and coloring?

-Anything else you would like to express?

The more information the better, as it will help when I am determining what to put into your box this month! Looking forward to your response, Thank you!

Warmest,

--


Christina Marrale

578 Washington Blvd, Suite 687
Marina Del Ray, CA 90292
p:716.###.###
e: [email protected]
w: www.sindulge.com

And this requires two weeks to email?

mod note: Phone # removed due to request of Sindulge rep. According to the rep the # is a personal cell phone.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 29, 2012)

I got a reply back about my complaint with Dana and her primer pushing. It didn't come along with the email I sent them attached and I forgot to copy it but here is what they said back:



> Hi Vanessa!
> 
> Your email got forwarded to me today and I wanted to address it directly with you since I am the director of all content and consultations on the site. First and foremost I apologize that you felt Dana was pressuring you on the primer. All of our consultants are very passionate about beauty and have a different style when communicating with members. Please know it certainly was not a â€œsales pitchâ€ at all, she clearly loves the primer and is excited about sharing it with our members. We do not have any exclusive contract with Youngblood to pitch that and never will with any of our brands. We promote our brands all the same on our blogs and mention them on the consultations if our experts feel its appropriate to.
> 
> ...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks! Will forward this on into your notes file and your box will be mailed out within 14 business days.

On a separate note, I just wanted to address your complaint that it has taken a long time for you to receive any type of communication via email. I emailed you on the 27th to initiate consult, and responded with questions on the 29th after looking over your membership profile. I apologize if you feel that was not a fast turn around time, with an overwhelming amount of new members, we are trying our best to work quickly and address our members needs.

Thanks again for your response, Have a great day.

Warmest,

--






Christina Marrale

 

This is Christina's apology. I am cool with that.


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 29, 2012)

I just had my consult, and I was really specific (again) about what I wanted, lol. This time they didn't push any products, and they were apologetic about my concerns with the first box I received. I'm really hoping this one ranks with some of the awesome ones I'm seeing on here!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a reply back about my complaint with Dana and her primer pushing. It didn't come along with the email I sent them attached and I forgot to copy it but here is what they said back:



lol that message...its because she is PASSIONATE. At least they are letting you redo?


----------



## snllama (Mar 29, 2012)

Did everyone just get that email about confirming that you only paid a cent? 

I want them to reply to my darn email so I can set up my consultation.


----------



## Souly (Mar 29, 2012)

Maybe you will get a good box now! Hope so.

I just did my 2nd consult via email. Please, no more youngblood!!



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a reply back about my complaint with Dana and her primer pushing. It didn't come along with the email I sent them attached and I forgot to copy it but here is what they said back:


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 29, 2012)

I would be okay with TRANSLUCENT highlighting powder, not the orange tub, lol, but yeah... no more YoungBlood. Or maybe I should call it MudBlood.

I hope they realize that they really need to impress this month... not just me, but a lot of users. I literally had canceled when they gave me a free box, so needless to say they're on VERY thin ice! They had said something along the lines of 'there are no leftover-product boxes' and that 'they are all carefully tailored to the subscriber', but really? I got a crapton of skincare even when I specifically said NO SKINCARE, while someone else gets OPI and another girl gets Stila? Hell to the no.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snllama (Mar 29, 2012)

Uhhhhhh. I just got a confirmation of purchase for Eugenia (geniamebe Im assuming). It shows my billing address, my credit card, and email. But her name and her shipping address. 

Im so confused. Im about to call and complain.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 29, 2012)

> Uhhhhhh. I just got a confirmation of purchase for Eugenia (geniamebe Im assuming). It shows my billing address, my credit card, and email. But her name and her shipping address.Â  Im so confused. Im about to call and complain.


 I just got his exact same thing too!!


----------



## snllama (Mar 29, 2012)

was it for Eugenia with your info in the billing?


----------



## Pancua (Mar 29, 2012)

So I open my email this afternoon and I find a billing confirmation on my credit card for someone else! Grr!

I swear, they better resolve this TODAY or someone's phone will melt from the scathing tongue lashing they will get from me.


----------



## snllama (Mar 29, 2012)

I tried calling the 1 877 SINDULGE # and got some indian guy who just answered 'hello?'

I asked a billion times if it was Sindulge and he responded no, but I couldnt understand what he was saying. So I just hung up. Im sending them a very heated email though. I think I may just need to cancel, screw the second bag. I was very happy with my march bag, but once you send up private information of customers, Im not willing to risk it.


----------



## MissMonica (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes--I got the same thing!!  Seriously, if not for Makeuptalk, I would have had a heart attack.  Thank goodness it's not just me.  I do NOT understand how a company can have this many issues.  I JUST got an apology email from them today for the whole "Sorry we SAID we charged you $12 (even though they didn't)"...now this.
 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> was it for Eugenia with your info in the billing?


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 29, 2012)

I just got the same exact email. My Billing address, her shipping address. Eugenia.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh good, at least it wasn't just me but OMG!


----------



## snllama (Mar 29, 2012)

Poor Eugenia. I emailed her letting her know. The poor dear.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Poor Eugenia. I emailed her letting her know. The poor dear.



: how many people do you think her email went out to?? What if it wasn't even our Eugenia? Yikes, poor girl!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 29, 2012)

@eclipsechick, maybe you should edit the last name out of your post...


----------



## snllama (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> : how many people do you think her email went out to?? What if it wasn't even our Eugenia? Yikes, poor girl!



Im pretty sure it was since it was a Tampa address. How idiotic are they. I sent my blast to them.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 29, 2012)

I got no emails from them today, but I'm thankful because the less people that poor girl's address went out to, the better. Sucks so bad! 






Also, the charge on my card is still a temp hold for $1.00 instead of $0.01.


----------



## Souly (Mar 29, 2012)

This company is a nightmare


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 29, 2012)

> @eclipsechick, maybe you should edit the last name out of your post...


 Fixed. Sorry, just thought it might help find out of it was the one here or not.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Fixed. Sorry, just thought it might help find out of it was the one here or not.



Oh you dont' have to apologize, I just didn't figure they would want that spread to any one else.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 29, 2012)

I give up on this company. I got an e-mail saying my Sindulge package was delivered at my place today...and nothing. So now the USPS filed a missing package report. Perfect.


----------



## oOliveColored (Mar 29, 2012)

I got the same email and immediately called my bank to put a stop from sindulge on any debit transactions. I'm contacting the BB and demanding they remove all my account information from the site.


----------



## geniabeme (Mar 29, 2012)

OMG!! Thanks Sarah for emailing me!! WTF!! I'm glad this company is sending out my address to who knows how many people now! How can a company get that mixed up? I mean its who evers billing but then MY shipping address?? That makes no sense!! I am contacting them now.. I've never heard of anything like this happening before.. EVER.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 29, 2012)

That's rotten! I didn't get your address though, if it's any consolation. Not yet anyway. I e-mailed the girl who is supposed to be my consultant and asked her to make sure that doesn't happen to me, and Jaivin e-mailed me back saying it was a glitch and won't happen to me (or anyone else). I'd freak out majorly if it did.

I hope they make it right to you geniabeme.


----------



## geniabeme (Mar 29, 2012)

I was told 18 people received that email with my info. It still makes me uneasy but at least I know some of them were sent to people here. Who knows who the other people are though! I requested them to cancel my subscription after the penny box and told them that they have lots of problems on their side. Ugh, why can't all subs be like Birchbox and Beauty Army (even though they had grand opening problems.. they have been running fine since)?


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow, that's crazy!  It's a good thing that people here saw it and knew it was you to give you a heads up because then maybe you wouldn't have even found out, I doubt Sindulge would have brought it to your attention, sheesh.  I assumed that they would give you a major apology and offer something in compensation, that's a pretty big problem!  Maybe you'll have waves of boxes sent to your house of other peoples' "hand picked from consultations" items?  They better not charge people for what they're not getting, it stinks to have to be so diligent and wary checking our card statements constantly without trusting a company to do what they said they would do, charge us properly.  And you didn't ask for them to give out your info, obviously, so if you get a bunch of boxes, it would just be the cherry on the cake if they asked you to send back items, but I wouldn't be surprised.  I'd love it if they'd surprise us with some good customer service and responses.  Sorry you have to go through this.  What a hassle.  Word of mouth for them has not been so great lately.  That's too bad.
 



> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was told 18 people received that email with my info. It still makes me uneasy but at least I know some of them were sent to people here. Who knows who the other people are though! I requested them to cancel my subscription after the penny box and told them that they have lots of problems on their side. Ugh, why can't all subs be like Birchbox and Beauty Army (even though they had grand opening problems.. they have been running fine since)?


----------



## oOliveColored (Mar 29, 2012)

It's statistically impossible that if only 18 people got your email at least half (?) of them are on this board.

This is a bad, _bad_ company. I got an email that they canceled my subscription, but they sent to a different email address! I had another account that had been canceled earlier, and since they had the same billing address, they used the emails interchangeably.

It's was also really telling to learn that nearly two weeks after my consultation, they could just cancel the order, _because nothing had been shipped!_
 



> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was told 18 people received that email with my info. It still makes me uneasy but at least I know some of them were sent to people here. Who knows who the other people are though! I requested them to cancel my subscription after the penny box and told them that they have lots of problems on their side. Ugh, why can't all subs be like Birchbox and Beauty Army (even though they had grand opening problems.. they have been running fine since)?


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 29, 2012)

Wait, wait, wait...

Sindulge did WHAT?

1. Took someone's credit card to bill someone else?

2. Sent out personal information on one customer and sent to how many people?

I'm sorry but while it may not have been intentional it still is a security risk and a matter of privacy. Glad I decided to stay away from this company as well.


----------



## motherofall6 (Mar 29, 2012)

i just canceled my sindulge i dont care about the free box this month, im done with this crazy place...anyhow i just got into myglam today and still on the wait list for birchbox


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 29, 2012)

I was supposed to get the free box this month as well but I just went ahead and canceled... I don't want to deal with them anymore.



> Originally Posted by *motherofall6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i just canceled my sindulge i dont care about the free box this month, im done with this crazy place...anyhow i just got into myglam today and still on the wait list for birchbox


----------



## steph28 (Mar 29, 2012)

I just got an e-mail from Jaivin telling me that $12 charge was a mistake and it suppose to be one cent.. Honestly, I feel like canceling right now.. And my consultation is tomorrow lol


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 29, 2012)

Well I finally got my box...I guess my mailman came at 9pm instead of the 9am it said it was initially delivered? Oh well, either way I can't believe I got this a month after my consultation.  This is what I got - P.S. I told them I wanted makeup and anything for stretch marks

I EVEN SAID I WANTED THE YB PRIMER, WHICH I DID NOT GET.

1. Bella Rose Skin Creme

2. La Fresh Travel Wipes = ONE anti bacterial wipe, and ONE Hydrating Lotion wipe.

3. Youngblood Eye Impact

4. Youngblood  hi-def powder

5. Benefit's The Porefessional (.25oz)

I guess I did get a Benefit sample...but I literally got nothing I asked for, they were giving out those YB primers left right and center and I actually wanted one...


----------



## Wida (Mar 30, 2012)

I signed up 3 weeks ago, had my consult 10 days ago, and nothing since.  I did my consult by email and I emailed Alex yesterday asking her where my box was.  She said that she would look into it right away and thanked me for letting her know.  We'll see what happens.  After reading this thread, I don't have high hopes.


----------



## livelifeeasy (Mar 30, 2012)

Supposed to be having my second consult right now, and Ami isn't there *sigh*.

And I haven't even received my first box yet. I am SOO frustrated with them.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *livelifeeasy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Supposed to be having my second consult right now, and Ami isn't there *sigh*.
> 
> And I haven't even received my first box yet. I am SOO frustrated with them.



Isn't there? 




 Hope she ended up showing up. My consultation is in a couple hours. lol


----------



## steph28 (Mar 30, 2012)

I canceled my subscription, but I still can log in on Sindulge website. Does anyone know about this?


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 30, 2012)

My consult is with Ami in half an hour. It got rescheduled last time, I'm going to be livid if it happens again :/


----------



## livelifeeasy (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I emailed her about it. It was because she had me down for the incorrect time. When I scheduled my consultation, I choose central time from the dropdown menu, and it registered as pst. She emailed tech about it. I haven't actually had my consult yet because she would rather I receive my first box before we do it. I haven't received it because it was sent to my billing address instead of my shipping address. I was told I was being shipped another one, but I haven't gotten it yet, and I haven't been able to track my package on USPS so she was checking into that for me also. If I can say one good thing about Sindulge it would definitely be Ami. She's very friendly and helpful.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *steph28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I canceled my subscription, but I still can log in on Sindulge website. Does anyone know about this?



You still have an account, even if you don't have an active membership.


----------



## Souly (Mar 30, 2012)

I have the YB mineral primer and the full size la fresh makeup wipes. Yours if you want it, just pm me your addy

 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I finally got my box...I guess my mailman came at 9pm instead of the 9am it said it was initially delivered? Oh well, either way I can't believe I got this a month after my consultation.  This is what I got - P.S. I told them I wanted makeup and anything for stretch marks
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 30, 2012)

Having my consultation now. Ami is the best! Second time having a consultation with her and so far, so good. 






She's going to check for blushes and lip products for me. But she knows I'm open to different stuff. Would loveees a deep conditioner for my hair, a polish again, any sort of body scrub. Guess we'll see. 





I loveloveloooved my box last month. I use everything!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *livelifeeasy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I emailed her about it. It was because she had me down for the incorrect time. When I scheduled my consultation, I choose central time from the dropdown menu, and it registered as pst. She emailed tech about it. I haven't actually had my consult yet because she would rather I receive my first box before we do it. I haven't received it because it was sent to my billing address instead of my shipping address. I was told I was being shipped another one, but I haven't gotten it yet, and I haven't been able to track my package on USPS so she was checking into that for me also. *If I can say one good thing about Sindulge it would definitely be Ami. She's very friendly and helpful.*


 I have nothing but good things to say about her! She has always been helpful, friendly, and kind. I also have nothing bad to say about Jaivin. He has always helped me out and answered my questions quickly.

Oh and at the end of my consultation, Ami said my package would ship in 10-12 days, and that I would get a shipping notification via email.


----------



## snllama (Mar 30, 2012)

I have my next appt with Dana, the pushy one. So hopefully it goes okay. When I tried scheduling my consult it would only give me the option of a single day. I had emailed them telling me that day didnt work for me, no reply back. So thank god I got the day off so I could have my consult Tuesday.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 30, 2012)

I got an email from Christina today about the pushy Dana, this might put your mind at ease  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*I hear you and have addressed the issue directly with Dana, even walking through the transcript with her to point out how she can improve on her conversation with members. Thank you for addressing it because it will only continue to improve the quality of our live consultations and how my team is responding to members in the chat. *
 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have my next appt with Dana, the pushy one. So hopefully it goes okay. When I tried scheduling my consult it would only give me the option of a single day. I had emailed them telling me that day didnt work for me, no reply back. So thank god I got the day off so I could have my consult Tuesday.


----------



## oOliveColored (Mar 30, 2012)

So even after I request that my membership be canceled, and receiving NOTHING so far, sindulge charged me .01 on my bank account this morning.

What a great f'king company.


----------



## snllama (Mar 30, 2012)

im canceling the minute my 2nd ships.They will not get another cent from me.


----------



## oOliveColored (Mar 30, 2012)

I don't care if I'm missing out on a box filled with gold, this company is not worth dealing with.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *oOliveColored* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't care if I'm missing out on a box filled with gold, this company is not worth dealing with.


 Yep.


----------



## Marshie (Mar 30, 2012)

I sent a very detailed email regarding how the consultation was worthless and a waste of my time and Dana's time and how what we talked about had absolutely NOTHING to do with what I got. It was in a professional tone and to the point. The response I got was laughable and obviously an auto-response. &gt;_&gt;

[SIZE=11pt]Hi Marcia,[/SIZE]

Thank you for contacting us.  I appreciate your comments below and we are working hard to provide a better experience for all of our members.  I trust that we will provide an improvement to your next samples bag and hope that you do continue your subscription with us.  

[SIZE=11pt] Regards,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt] Jaivin Karnani[/SIZE]


----------



## oOliveColored (Mar 30, 2012)

Whoever it is that runs Sindulge just called me about the email I sent. I cut the conversation short and just told them I had blocked them from my charging my bank account and goodbye.

I work for a media company. We do billing/shipping databases, emails, websites, basically everything a client needs to start an online business, or maintain a current one, etc.

I've never even heard of anyone getting sent someone else's billing or shipping info. Never. It boggles my mind how slip up like that could even happen in the first place.

My guess is that they're just not paying anyone to maintain security on their site. They're cheap with your credit card information, which also means that anyone could easily steal your credit card information.

Trust me, as someone who works with internet and database issues 8 hours a day 5 days a week, this company is *bad news. *


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 30, 2012)

This is sad and so disheartening because they had the potential to be one of the top monthly services if they were legit customizing your package to you!!


----------



## oOliveColored (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *oOliveColored* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've never even heard of anyone getting sent someone else's billing or shipping info. Never. It boggles my mind how slip up like that could even happen in the first place.



Let me clarify that a little bit, databases have to be tested before any legitimate company will accept them. They go through a lot of testing and many revisions before they can be secure. A good company will have their database tested again and again long before they launch it and use it with customers.

Sindulge put their database out there before it was secure, collected your credit card info, then decided to fix security bugs as they came along. Probably because it's cheaper and faster.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 30, 2012)

Phew, I hope it does get better because I have my consultation with her too! I think i'm going to give up on makeup this time (since I didn't get any...and I bet they run out fast) and just ask for hair products this time.
 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got an email from Christina today about the pushy Dana, this might put your mind at ease  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> *I hear you and have addressed the issue directly with Dana, even walking through the transcript with her to point out how she can improve on her conversation with members. Thank you for addressing it because it will only continue to improve the quality of our live consultations and how my team is responding to members in the chat. *


----------



## snllama (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *oOliveColored* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I used my one credit card that has psychotic theft protection. They cancelled my first card number just because they were alerted that another user had their info stolen while using a website I purchased from in the past. But this just shows another example of why not to use a debit card to make purchases online.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I used my one credit card that has psychotic theft protection. They cancelled my first card number just because they were alerted that another user had their info stolen while using a website I purchased from in the past. But this just shows another example of why not to use a debit card to make purchases online.



I used my credit card with awesome theft protection too! I think I'm going to put the rest of my beauty subs on this particular card. It's a good idea in the long run. I have most of my others on another card, I'm sure they have okay theft protection (never had to use it with that one) but might as well put them all on the best one. Your post reminded me. Thanks.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 30, 2012)

For those of you that have canceled, is it pretty easy? Did you have any issues with it?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 30, 2012)

I don't have/use a credit card, but I used a prepaid debit card that literally has 50 cents left on it for this sub, so I'm not too worried about them overcharging me. hey s

java, when I cancelled previously it went pretty smoothly, HOWEVER I don't think they completely canceled, as when I signed up again, and I emailed them wondering why my box was taking so long, they said there was confusion because there were multiple accounts and they cleared them out manually.  They had been made inactive, but still existed...so, like with some others (myGlam), it is simple enough to cancel, but make sure you email them and request that they completely erase the account, too.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you that have canceled, is it pretty easy? Did you have any issues with it?



Not so far, they canceled mine pretty quickly.


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 30, 2012)

I haven't even had my first box ship, but I'm considering cancelling anyway. Not really liking what I'm seeing.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 30, 2012)

I can't even figure out how to change my CC# on their site :/


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 30, 2012)

LOL I had the same trouble with The Look Bag. The subscription portion really reminds me of MyGlam's old billing - no place to change credit card info.


----------



## steph28 (Mar 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> You still have an account, even if you don't have an active membership.



Oh okay thank you


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 31, 2012)

You have to cancel your subscription in order to change it. I wanted to change my credit card to one that I felt safer using but when I tried it tells you it's going to cancel your subscription. I just canceled it and said forget it. This company is too much of a hassle.
 



> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't even figure out how to change my CC# on their site :/


----------



## Ampym (Mar 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> im canceling the minute my 2nd ships.They will not get another cent from me.



Me too. I have my next consult with Dana this Tuesday, which I need to change AS I DO NOT NEED ANY MORE PRIMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can deal with a pushy sales type but why should I have to?


----------



## snllama (Mar 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ampym* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. I have my next consult with Dana this Tuesday, which I need to change AS I DO NOT NEED ANY MORE PRIMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can deal with a pushy sales type but why should I have to?



well lucky for me I already got that primer. Im going to ask for bright colored lipsticks. I saw someone at their premiere event with a youngblood coral lipstick. It was gorgeous. And Im going to see if I can get blush.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 31, 2012)

I was supposed to have my consult today at 2:00 PM (15 min ago) with Alex and it said she was constantly offline. This is really getting obnoxious. If they can't even send an e-mail about how they're going to miss the appointment then I'm just assuming they're forgetting which for a business practice as this unacceptable to me. Why have us schedule appointments if they're just going to forget/miss them. Now that my time has been wasted, I sent an e-mail to Alex explaining my frustration and hopefully she will get back to me soon. Ugh.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 31, 2012)

I've decided that if they miss my consultation i'm just going to cancel. I don't mind losing a cent.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 2, 2012)

After I canceled my account I got an email from Jaivin asking me if I would still like the penny box because he saw that my accound was canceled. I told him I did but I wanted to use a different card, and I was concerned that my box would be shipped to the wrong address again. So he gave me another code to use and I set my account back up. My consultation is today at 1pm central time with Ami (she is AWESOME), we will see how this goes though.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After I canceled my account I got an email from Jaivin asking me if I would still like the penny box because he saw that my accound was canceled. I told him I did but I wanted to use a different card, and I was concerned that my box would be shipped to the wrong address again. So he gave me another code to use and I set my account back up. My consultation is today at 1pm central time with Ami (she is AWESOME), we will see how this goes though.



llol, I keep thinking of how many chances I've given them...glad I'm not the only one has given them several chances.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 2, 2012)

I noticed that Sindulge does have a points system in place. I wonder when that is going to mean anything?


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 2, 2012)

I had to reschedule my appointment via the website because Alex never got back to me about the e-mail consult. This time I got Ami and am super excited about that. I had her the first time and she's great.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 2, 2012)

I had Alex as my consultant too. I changed from chat to e-mail though. She hasn't e-mailed me back with her suggestions or whether or not a box has shipped yet. I sent an e-mail on the 29th asking if she got my first e-mail, and she said yes, but that's it. My first e-mail was sent the 27th. If I don't hear back from her today, I'm going to e-mail her again. I'm annoying like that.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 2, 2012)

I would bug her about it too! It's not exactly right that she just chooses to ignore e-mails like that. I e-mailed Ami today confirming our time on Wednesday and she got back to me in about 10 minutes.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 2, 2012)

Check back a few pages to see my trauma with email consultations...
 



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had Alex as my consultant too. I changed from chat to e-mail though. She hasn't e-mailed me back with her suggestions or whether or not a box has shipped yet. I sent an e-mail on the 29th asking if she got my first e-mail, and she said yes, but that's it. My first e-mail was sent the 27th. If I don't hear back from her today, I'm going to e-mail her again. I'm annoying like that.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 2, 2012)

I think you only get 12 when you sign up and that's it, or I could be mistaken.
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed that Sindulge does have a points system in place. I wonder when that is going to mean anything?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 2, 2012)

Just kidding, its 12 every month!
 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think you only get 12 when you sign up and that's it, or I could be mistaken.


----------



## Bflopolska (Apr 2, 2012)

I have Dana tomorrow, and now I'm nervous!


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 2, 2012)

I e-mailed Alex again. So much for waiting. I'm going to cancel after I receive the box, if that day ever comes, their customer service is weak.

Edit: She says Jaivin was supposed to e-mail me my shipping information.. so maybe it'll come this week?


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 2, 2012)

Just as I am thinking Sindulge might redeem themselves I got an email that my consultation was canceled, but it didn't give a reason why. I just rescheduled it, so we will see if this one get's canceled too. Why oh why did I re-open this can of worms???


----------



## livelifeeasy (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just as I am thinking Sindulge might redeem themselves I got an email that my consultation was canceled, but it didn't give a reason why. I just rescheduled it, so we will see if this one get's canceled too. Why oh why did I re-open this can of worms???



I joined on 2/27 and I'm still waiting to receive my FIRST box. My patience with them is weaning.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 2, 2012)

I got the email about my 2nd box being "billed" (it said $12.00, but they only charged me the 1 cent).  I am going to skip bothering with the consult this time, though...it was too much of a headache to get scheduled last time, and they didn't listen to what I said anyway.


----------



## Caryatid (Apr 3, 2012)

Here's a "weird" for you: A couple of people got OPI, Stila, and I _think_ an Urban Decay (?) product in their boxes, but these are not brands listed on their website. If I were a site that was sending out OPI, I would scream that to the world. Now, I'm not saying that there's anything not legit about the company in this respect, but it does sort of go with the hypothesis that they just went and bought some of the products at Sephora that were in the earlier-sent boxes...


----------



## snllama (Apr 3, 2012)

I think it is so odd is that their website has over 1000 products for sale. It seems like the most random assortment too. I dont know if anybody has ever even thought of buying, but I dont know Im still so cautious with this one. 

Im not sure I would keep my sub even though I liked my first box. Too much headache, and the company seems way too flaky and all over the place.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 3, 2012)

I keep wondering why I keep giving them chances! My consultation is tonight with Dana, if something goes wrong I'll probably just cancel. Given that I'm not going to use anything in the box I got (they didn't listen to me at all) it doesn't really seem like the next box will be anything worth sticking around for, especially if it's just stressful waiting to see when we'll even get it haha. Another free box would be nice, but not if there's nothing in it I can use 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> llol, I keep thinking of how many chances I've given them...glad I'm not the only one has given them several chances.


----------



## snllama (Apr 3, 2012)

mine is tonight too. So lets hope she doesnt cancel on us.


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 3, 2012)

I emailed Jaivin to see when my box would ship, and he just said "sometime this week". It seems like they're still just trying to get everything together, so even if I'm blown away by this box (if I even actually get it) I'm going to be cancelling this Friday since I don't want to risk a charge showing up, plus I don't need more junk. They have such potential! If they got their customer service and shipping issues sorted out, stopped shoving products on people that may or may not want them, and actually put those consultations to use, they could be really awesome.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 3, 2012)

I find it hard to believe that it takes 10 days to pick out the 5 items we get in our box. I think after the consultation, they should go on over to their inventory desk, grab a few things, put it in a box and send. WHY does it take so long?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I find it hard to believe that it takes 10 days to pick out the 5 items we get in our box. I think after the consultation, they should go on over to their inventory desk, grab a few things, put it in a box and send. WHY does it take so long?



I assume their office is in a different location than their warehouse but it still shouldn't take this long.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I find it hard to believe that it takes 10 days to pick out the 5 items we get in our box. I think after the consultation, they should go on over to their inventory desk, grab a few things, put it in a box and send. WHY does it take so long?



THIS is my issue with them. I haven't had a problem with them yet, but this is something I ponder all of the time. I don't understand it either.


----------



## ageofanxiety (Apr 3, 2012)

I just had my 2nd consultation, this time it was with Ami. She was great and really listened to what I said. It also seemed like she knew what I had received in my first box and referenced that. She also offered some advice with things I asked about. I would definitely suggest trying to get her for your consultations. She made it very quick and painless. haha


----------



## Ampym (Apr 3, 2012)

Just had my second consult with Dana and she was not pushy. I got to the point and told her my last box sucked and told her why. I then asked for SPRING makeup and of course she said she would try her best. I also told her I had enough primer and skin care to last a lifetime. Hope it goes well. If I can use 3 out of six items then I am happy.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 3, 2012)

I logged in 2 min early and Dana was already there waiting. She was really nice about everything and didn't push anything on me. She went through every product area (makeup/colors, body products, hair products etc.) I basically told her i'll be happy with anything that's NOT facial skincare. So hopefully that's pretty easy to follow...and I gave her tons of options to choose from (since I like mostly everything).

Let's hope they can find SOMETHING I like this time! 

I also asked how long the boxes would take to ship because I was upset that I didn't get the last one for an entire month. She said it will take up to 2 business weeks. At least she's (hopefully) being honest about the shipping time.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I logged in 2 min early and Dana was already there waiting. She was really nice about everything and didn't push anything on me. She went through every product area (makeup/colors, body products, hair products etc.) I basically told her i'll be happy with anything that's NOT facial skincare. So hopefully that's pretty easy to follow...and I gave her tons of options to choose from (since I like mostly everything).
> 
> ...



If she is I'm wondering where my box is lol.


----------



## snllama (Apr 3, 2012)

Im 8mins away and it says that Dana is offline. Gah. Let's hope she finds her way back...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 3, 2012)

Well I am glad shes not being pushy. I kind of felt bad sending in the email I did about her but it makes me feel better that none of you are getting primer drilled down your throat haha


----------



## snllama (Apr 3, 2012)

Once I realized text chat was not going to work I scrambled to get at least a little foundation on (I currently look like a hobo, oh grad school) and video chat went up and she came into my chat seconds later.

Dana was really nice and asked me what I liked about my first box. I told her the Bella Rosa Cream and she was so happy to hear that I loved it since she used to work for the company and she brought them on board. I told her how much I loved both of the Youngblood products and how where I live it is very humid so my skin is always shiny by the end of the day.

Then we talked about mineral makeup and foundations and how they are good for people with my skin type since they have natural anti-inflammatories and what not. And we talked about how mineral makeup has natural SPF. She said they are brining on board some mineral makeup lines that she is really excited about and that she was wearing that day.

We talked about how to apply mineral makeup and how she best recommended using a kabuki brush. 

We also talked about how I am interested in trying blushes and corals. And that I love nail polish and dont think I have found a perfect base or top coat, and since I work in retail my nails are always beat. We also talked about how my eye shape and coloring look great with bronzes, browns, and plum purples. 

So we talked about a lot. I actually think I liked the video chat better, even though she probably thought I was a mess. I got to talk about a lot more with Dana, about what I loved about my last box and what I was interested in and even some tips and tricks for makeup application.

In short, success!


----------



## Fluttershy (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow, this company is really frustratingly *bad!*  I haven't checked my debit card yet, but on the website it says they processed an order for me, and it's $12.  I thought we were to get another free month?!

Order # Date Ship To Order Total
Status   100000602 3/29/12
Gina $12.00
_Processing_
View Order 
Does anyone else's account say this, and if so, did you actually get charged the $12 or does your bank statement show just a cent?
Also, I am so confused with the consultation appointment times...Well first off, I only received a choice of one day which is tomorrow, and only one time (at 2PM) I am just wondering if the 2 PM is EST or Pacific?  The drop down menu originally said EST at 2pm, but then when I went to the confirmation window it said 2 PM Los Angeles time....eeee ... so I really have no idea which one it is!!  I might try to log in at 2PM tomorrow and then if I cant, try again at 5PM because I actually have a day off.  I will be absolutely livid though if I miss the appt.  I missed my first consultation because no one was online at the appropriate time but was able to do an email one with them, but it took them almost 2 weeks to respond with the consultation email!!!  I really hope I don't miss the consultation because I have a feeling I won't be seeing a box until the very end of April if this happens....

This company is a huge hassle, and I don't think I will be continuing with them after this month.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm starting to think I'm GLAD that they fired me as a customer!


----------



## snllama (Apr 3, 2012)

My bank account said a penny. Doesn't your credit card show the amount?

And my appt was in eastern time since I switched to eastern time while I was setting up my appt. And I even got a reminder email 15 minutes prior to the appt to remind me.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I find it hard to believe that it takes 10 days to pick out the 5 items we get in our box. I think after the consultation, they should go on over to their inventory desk, grab a few things, put it in a box and send. WHY does it take so long?


 Possibilities: The warehouse and the offices are probably in different places. Plus, the notes probably have to be entered before the box order is completely generated. They probably send to the warehouse several orders at a time, or even a full day's worth, not as the consultation finishes. Chances are also that they are understaffed, since they just started and wouldn't know from the start how much they could afford for payroll.

I'm only thinking of where I work. When I did customer service, I could only go by the expected dates from the factory and if those changed, I had zero power over it. I also could not drive a forklift, use the UPS system, or any of the protocols it would take to ship from the warehouse, which is in another building. However, I would not give exact dates because I knew I couldn't guarantee them. If we have 1,000 orders at one time when we are expecting 800, it is not physically posssible for our staff to package all of them that day. We recently got a system that is better, but when I first started, the computer inventory was incapable of taking products out of inventory as they were packed, so inventory was only accurate at the end of the day.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 3, 2012)

We also have to input all of our orders into the computer, print out the pick list, packing list, get approved by management, counted and double counted by the warehouse, packed securely, wait for UPS to pick it up, etc. I'm sure that there are more expensive systems that are faster, but they probably don't have that kind of money. Sample Society and BeautyFix have been really fast for me, but they have Dermstore and Allure behind them for the big bucks.


----------



## snllama (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah I think they are doing a pretty darn good job with the shipping and what not. My only issue has been emails and slack customer service. Other than that whole ordeal with a fake order with two people's information,  I asked a question on twitter and was told they'd get me in contact with CS but they never did. Or just general bugs that should have been fixed before they went live.

Birchbox did it right by having a few months of their service open only to a few people so that they could work out the kinks.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 4, 2012)

On my account under Account Status it says "Sent to Warehouse", so I am going to assume that it is correct that the offices and warehouse are in different locations.
 



> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Possibilities: The warehouse and the offices are probably in different places. Plus, the notes probably have to be entered before the box order is completely generated. They probably send to the warehouse several orders at a time, or even a full day's worth, not as the consultation finishes. Chances are also that they are understaffed, since they just started and wouldn't know from the start how much they could afford for payroll.
> 
> I'm only thinking of where I work. When I did customer service, I could only go by the expected dates from the factory and if those changed, I had zero power over it. I also could not drive a forklift, use the UPS system, or any of the protocols it would take to ship from the warehouse, which is in another building. However, I would not give exact dates because I knew I couldn't guarantee them. If we have 1,000 orders at one time when we are expecting 800, it is not physically posssible for our staff to package all of them that day. We recently got a system that is better, but when I first started, the computer inventory was incapable of taking products out of inventory as they were packed, so inventory was only accurate at the end of the day.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 4, 2012)

Mine still says "processing".


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 4, 2012)

Mine also says processing, still.

I had a dream last night that it came and it was all Dr. Bronner stuff. If that happens, I would be totally cool with it.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 4, 2012)

I just had my second consult with Ami, man I love her! She said she would look into some blush, hair masks/serums, a body scrub with some good grit, and something for my splitting/thin/weak nails. My first box was awesome for me and I really can't wait for my next one. If she keeps up this awesomeness then I may just stay a paying subscriber and cancel TLB.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 4, 2012)

I missed this- what did they do?



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm starting to think I'm GLAD that they fired me as a customer!


----------



## Bflopolska (Apr 4, 2012)

Maybe I got Dana late in the day and she was tired by this time, I don't know. Not only was she not pushy, but she wasn't acting like she had a great deal of enthusiasm either. She asked about my hair type and told me to mix my too-dark Youngblood powder with another loose powder to get a lighter shade (wouldn't have bothered asking at all if someone had listened to me in the first place!) and that she would see about a deep conditioner. I mentioned that I was interested in makeup and sun protection, so let's see where this goes. I'm holding on to my rule that if the May shipment (my first full-price one) sucks, they're gone.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 4, 2012)

> Maybe I got Dana late in the day and she was tired by this time, I don't know. Not only was she not pushy, but she wasn't acting like she had a great deal of enthusiasm either. She asked about my hair type and told me to mix my too-dark Youngblood powder with another loose powder to get a lighter shade (wouldn't have bothered asking at all if someone had listened to me in the first place!) and that she would see about a deep conditioner. I mentioned that I was interested in makeup and sun protection, so let's see where this goes. I'm holding on to my rule that if the May shipment (my first full-price one) sucks, they're gone.


 So if you already have a powder that matches you WHY would you mix it with another? That doesn't make sense. My conversation with her before the pushing was really forced.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I missed this- what did they do?


Charged my card, never contacted me about setting up a consult, nor could I do it via the website, didn't respond to emails and when I finally said, "Hey, I'm about to cancel because of the CS", instead of stepping up and fixing the problem, they immediately cancelled me and refunded my charge.


----------



## FireNRice (Apr 4, 2012)

I just had my consult with Ami and it seemed really forced today.  I had her last time and she was amazing but today she just didn't seem to be very responsive.  =/


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 4, 2012)

> I just had my consult with Ami and it seemed really forced today. Â I had her last time and she was amazing but today she just didn't seem to be very responsive. Â =/


 That's a bummer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe something was distracting her? She seemed pretty responsive with me earlier.


----------



## Caryatid (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah, my consult with Ami was kind of forced and unresponsive, too. And still no shipping notice; they've had almost a week already. Unless I'm getting OPI in this box, I think I'm done.


----------



## Souly (Apr 4, 2012)

Ami was a witch the last time I consulted w/ her. She was fine the 1st time. She got witchy after I told her I didn't like my first box at all &amp; that I didn't want any repeats or primer. She defensively told me she can only send out what they have in stock. That's fine but don't represent yourself as a company that caters to your needs if they only cater to the needs of who they selectively choose.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, my consult with Ami was kind of forced and unresponsive, too. And still no shipping notice; they've had almost a week already. Unless I'm getting OPI in this box, I think I'm done.


 I have read that sometimes they don't send shipping confirmation at all, which is not the best way to start out with your customers. But if they quoted expected time is 10~14 days, that's probably business days, not including weekends, at least not Sundays. The furthest, from East Coast to West Coast or vice versa, is usually 5 business days. So if they send shipping confirmation, it probably wouldn't be until 8 or 9 business days at the earliest.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, my consult with Ami was kind of forced and unresponsive, too. And still no shipping notice; they've had almost a week already. Unless I'm getting OPI in this box, I think I'm done.



They've had more than two weeks for me and I haven't had a shipping notice yet, so dont' expect one soon.


----------



## ABC Beauty (Apr 4, 2012)

call 1855 sindulge I can't get any one to answer the phone....but want to know when the heck I will be getting my package, very unhappy so far with this company and I haven't even gotten my box or shipping comformation, ugh BB is so much better than this crap...oops sorry for the rant but I hope the number helps


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 4, 2012)

This thread makes me impatient for my box.


----------



## Caryatid (Apr 4, 2012)

Ditto 100%, though I had Christina the first time. I had the same experience with Ami, though she was more curt than witchy, if that makes any sense...



> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ami was a witch the last time I consulted w/ her. She was fine the 1st time. She got witchy after I told her I didn't like my first box at all &amp; that I didn't want any repeats or primer. She defensively told me she can only send out what they have in stock. That's fine but don't represent yourself as a company that caters to your needs if they only cater to the needs of who they selectively choose.


----------



## snllama (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have read that sometimes they don't send shipping confirmation at all, which is not the best way to start out with your customers. But if they quoted expected time is 10~14 days, that's probably business days, not including weekends, at least not Sundays. The furthest, from East Coast to West Coast or vice versa, is usually 5 business days. So if they send shipping confirmation, it probably wouldn't be until 8 or 9 business days at the earliest.



I asked Dana about shipping and she said that this month all members will be receiving the automated generated tracking numbers. And that it could take up to two weeks for the box to ship out. 

I think everyone needs to be a little more patient. Yeah, it was a major mistake not testing out their service for longer before they went live. But, they gave you a month free! I bet that hit them hard. While I had my consult Dana was taking notes, but she had appts before and after me. At the end of the day she must have to enter all the notes before the selection can be made. So who knows if that takes a full days work, I could see it would. 

I'll be patient if they deliver a box with items that I can use. Last month I received only one dud. And many of the items I really have enjoyed. I know not everyone had the same experience, but it means they are on the right path. Im excited to see what I get.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I fully agree with you. In the end as long as I'm getting a box once a month, and it's a box I generally love, I'm good. I adored my last one. I'll likely stay after the free box if it stays good. 






I was looking at how long I waited last month (from consult to shipping) and it just *seemed* longer than it actually was.


----------



## Fluttershy (Apr 4, 2012)

I had my consult with Christina today, and it went great - considering I was on my phone while getting my car oil changed at Midas.  Right when I pulled up the chat on my phone (thank goodness there was wifi in Midas!!) and started talking to her, the mechanic called me out to the garage to explain what was wrong on my car - lol..so I was unresponsive for about ~6 minutes, but luckily she didn't get mad and was still on the other end when I was able to get back to the chat.  I basically told her that I'm not that picky but I wanted to focus on eye makeup such as eyeshadows and eyeliners, and she said that they have a lot of colored eye pencils in inventory and she would definitely include some in my order.  I also wanted to relay the fact to her that I have so much skincare so she said she would *try* to make my box focused more on makeup.  She also wanted to give me the Youngblood primer if they still have it in stock (did not get it in my first box), which I have no problem with that because I heard a lot of people do like it.  She said the YB primer is like her absolute favorite primer. . . and to end on a good note, I told her I really enjoy Sindulge (it can't hurt to try to flatter them - maybe that will get me a better box?  ehh I doubt it! LOL) which is partially true since I did really like my first box (I got a $36 full size Stila primer that I LOVE!) but I really do think they need to improve on their customer service, technical aspects, and making the boxes people get more equal in value.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 4, 2012)

So after I emailed them to cancel my subscription (after this last 1 cent box because of the whole them sending my mailing address ordeal) I go to log in .. and I can't. I thought maybe I forgot my password.. I entered my email in "forget password".. my email is not found. They charged me my 1 cent but I apparently don't have an account now...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 5, 2012)

I wonder if they had to cancel your account because of the snafu. Did they offer any sort of freebies for the mistake?



> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So after I emailed them to cancel my subscription (after this last 1 cent box because of the whole them sending my mailing address ordeal) I go to log in .. and I can't. I thought maybe I forgot my password.. I entered my email in "forget password".. my email is not found. They charged me my 1 cent but I apparently don't have an account now...


----------



## Bflopolska (Apr 6, 2012)

> > Maybe I got Dana late in the day and she was tired by this time, I don't know. Not only was she not pushy, but she wasn't acting like she had a great deal of enthusiasm either. She asked about my hair type and told me to mix my too-dark Youngblood powder with another loose powder to get a lighter shade (wouldn't have bothered asking at all if someone had listened to me in the first place!) and that she would see about a deep conditioner. I mentioned that I was interested in makeup and sun protection, so let's see where this goes. I'm holding on to my rule that if the May shipment (my first full-price one) sucks, they're gone.
> 
> 
> So if you already have a powder that matches you WHY would you mix it with another? That doesn't make sense. My conversation with her before the pushing was really forced.


 Good way of putting it, forced. Dana reminded me of how some of the customer service people in my old job got after burnout. Going through the motions, kind of stilted--forced. I admit I kind of want to slap her for that comment about the powder. I was very direct in the first consult about pointing out that I'm a light-skinned Caucasian, because Ami was dancing around asking if I were actually Asian. (for the record, my Indian husband's name is easier for most people to spell and pronounce, which is why I decided to use it!) So maybe I'm being a little pissy about this, being a penny box, but I'm a little miffed because I feel like this consult thing is a gimmick and that no one took my comments into consideration. It's the second month and already I feel like they're just going through the motions. Right now they have maybe three consultants, four at the most? What happens when their customer base starts growing--assuming it does?


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 6, 2012)

Nope! I just want my last box to be shipped so I can be done. I hope they don''t continue to charge my card!
 



> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if they had to cancel your account because of the snafu. Did they offer any sort of freebies for the mistake?


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 6, 2012)

On the fence with this company. I got my $0.01 box and it was slightly underwhelming. 

I got :


LA Fresh Makeup Remover Wipes - Pack of 24
Befine Night Cream (received this in my BB over the summer)
POP Face Primer - One time use packet
YoungBlood Hi-Def Powder - 0.02oz (ITTY BITTY)
Pixi Eye Bright Primer
Verabella- Bella Rose Cream - Confused on this as well, the little card says it reduces pore size up to 50%, is this a face cream?

I'm happy with the remover wipes, especially since I'm going away this weekend, and the night cream (because i love it, although I've seen it at Ulta, full size on clearance for $10). I'm not disappointed, but not ecstatic about it either. 

I'm going to tell them I'd like an all makeup box next time and see what I get.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the fence with this company. I got my $0.01 box and it was slightly underwhelming.
> 
> ...


When was your consultation?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah, the Bella Rosa cream is a face cream...it's pretty lightweight, though at first I assumed it was heavy.  I actually ended up liking it after I gave it to my mom and considered stealing it back, LOL. I got that Pixi primer, too, and mine was nearly empty, only got two uses out of it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the fence with this company. I got my $0.01 box and it was slightly underwhelming.
> 
> ...


----------



## livelifeeasy (Apr 6, 2012)

I should be receiving my second box soon, and I still haven't received my first. Jaivin told me if it wasn't here today, he'd have it sent out again (for the third time). I've had more than enough waiting. Unsubscribed.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 6, 2012)

@livelifeeasy, that's terrible!

Does Sindulge send out confirmation numbers?

Jaivin e-mailed me and said it'd ship this week, but I haven't received anything. They're based in SoCal so it shouldn't take very long to get to me. I've ordered stuff from China that took less time than this is.

I feel like their CS sucks. Maybe it's because they're new though.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 6, 2012)

Well, that's a big f-u, right?
 



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Charged my card, never contacted me about setting up a consult, nor could I do it via the website, didn't respond to emails and when I finally said, "Hey, I'm about to cancel because of the CS", instead of stepping up and fixing the problem, they immediately cancelled me and refunded my charge.


----------



## livelifeeasy (Apr 6, 2012)

> @livelifeeasy, that's terrible! Does Sindulge send out confirmation numbers?


 They do, but the last number I got didn't work.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 6, 2012)

I didn't get a confirmation number last month, and I haven't gotten one so far this month.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, that's a big f-u, right?



THus why I said "they fired me as a customer"


----------



## ABC Beauty (Apr 6, 2012)

I had my consult on the 20th of March and still have not info on when they will be sending out my box, I called on Tues the 3rd of this month and they send mine was ready to be shipped out the next day and I still have yet to hear any thing....not sure what to think but I guess I will wait a few days.


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Apr 7, 2012)

i still have not been contacted about a consultation for my second box. i emailed them and have not heard back.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 7, 2012)

When you log in, do you have a button that says something like "schedule your consultation" or something?



> Originally Posted by *makeupgooroo8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i still have not been contacted about a consultation for my second box. i emailed them and have not heard back.


----------



## Amber Barrera (Apr 7, 2012)

When I went to schedule my 2nd consultation only Wednesdays were available for me. Seriously? I emailed Jaivin &amp; he said that he would have a consultant send me an email consultation on Friday. Can you guess what happened? Yep, I didn't receive one. Big surprise right? This company is a pain in the rear end. They do not have there stuff together what so ever. I feel like you could get more quantity &amp; just as high of quality stuff from the dollar store. What a headache!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 7, 2012)

That happened to me last month!  My email consultation finally happened THREE WEEKS after I first signed up. Now, I do believe that we should be patient with new companies and all that, but with this one, it's just been problem after problem, so I will definitely not be keeping them after this month.


----------



## snllama (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah i emailed them saying it was ridiculous that only one day was showing up for me to schedule my consultation. And they said they'd email me back to figure out a time. never received that email. So Im glad I checked back and decided to just go ahead with the one day that was showing up. The lack of customer service alone may be what cuts me from them.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 7, 2012)

Like I said before, with email consultations, how much does it take to cut and paste an email?


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 7, 2012)

Well, I finally had my second consultation, I had it with Alex this time. She seemed nice. You can _really_ tell that you do not have their undivided attention when they are chatting with you though. I pretty much just told her that I don't want to ask for anything in particular, though I am interested in more Youngblood products, and that I am open to anything. This way, if I do not have high expectations, or am not expecting to get a certain product, I can not be disappointed. I paid 1 penny for the box, so as long as it is worth that, then I am will be happy. My biggest problem with my last box, other than it was shipped to the wrong address and I had to hunt it down, was that I was told I would be getting certain things, and they were not in the box. So if I don't expect certain items I can't be disappointed when I don't get them.


----------



## Caryatid (Apr 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I finally had my second consultation, I had it with Alex this time. She seemed nice. You can _really_ tell that you do not have their undivided attention when they are chatting with you though. I pretty much just told her that I don't want to ask for anything in particular, though I am interested in more Youngblood products, and that I am open to anything. This way, if I do not have high expectations, or am not expecting to get a certain product, I can not be disappointed. I paid 1 penny for the box, so as long as it is worth that, then I am will be happy. My biggest problem with my last box, other than it was shipped to the wrong address and I had to hunt it down, was that I was told I would be getting certain things, and they were not in the box. So if I don't expect certain items I can't be disappointed when I don't get them.



That was my exact issue too. I wouldn't have minded so much if that hadn't happened to me.


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Apr 8, 2012)

ugh, I have no clue when I'm getting my box. I received my 1st one and have been charged for the 2nd.


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 8, 2012)

I emailed on Monday and he said it would ship out by last Friday. Nooothing. I guess I'll email again tomorrow, but I kinda don't even really care if I get it or not. I'll probably cancel by Wednesday since I don't need any more subs.



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @livelifeeasy, that's terrible!
> 
> ...


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 8, 2012)

Same thing happened to me. I was told it be sent out 2 weeks ago, then last Monday I was told it go out last week and still nothing. I emailed them to just cancel about 2 hours ago. Got an immediate response, which leads me to believe many have cancelled already as well.



> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed on Monday and he said it would ship out by last Friday. Nooothing. I guess I'll email again tomorrow, but I kinda don't even really care if I get it or not. I'll probably cancel by Wednesday since I don't need any more subs.


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 8, 2012)

I can see it. I think people are getting really frustrated and impatient because they're being told one thing, and something totally different happens. 
 



> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same thing happened to me. I was told it be sent out 2 weeks ago, then last Monday I was told it go out last week and still nothing. I emailed them to just cancel about 2 hours ago. Got an immediate response, which leads me to believe many have cancelled already as well.


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 8, 2012)

I just want my last box so I won't have to deal with them anymore!


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Apr 9, 2012)

this is the most annoying subscription i have. the appointments (such a bad idea to begin with) are at inconvenient times for me. i told them i have rosacea so they sent me bright red blush. i think i will be cancelling.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 9, 2012)

I sent them another e-mail because they said it'd ship last week, but I haven't received any kind of confirmation of that and my account still says processing. I am definitely not keeping this subscription even if it's filled with gold.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 9, 2012)

It's been a week and a half since my consultation. Still processing. Hoping to see "sent to warehouse" sometime this week.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's been a week and a half since my consultation. Still processing. Hoping to see "sent to warehouse" sometime this week.



I've been waiting two and a half weeks so don't get your hopes up, lol.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I've been waiting two and a half weeks so don't get your hopes up, lol.



I like to hope for the impossible sometimes. 



 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 9, 2012)

My consultation as on March 28th, so it will be 2 weeks on Wednesday, still not confirmation.

Jenna you need to email them and witch!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My consultation as on March 28th, so it will be 2 weeks on Wednesday, still not confirmation.
> 
> Jenna you need to email them and witch!



I did! I tried not to be mean but I'm afraid "Can you tell me what is going on?" may have come off harsher than I meant for it.


----------



## channelzero (Apr 9, 2012)

I emailed them a few days ago to ask if I had to do another consultation and to (indirectly) complain that the few times they gave me to choose from were totally inconvenient. They emailed back and the only thing they said was that it would be sent within ten days. Well, ok. Can't wait until it ships so I can cancel. I'd cancel if they didn't charge my credit card for that second $.01...I know it's just a penny, but it's the principle of the thing!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *channelzero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed them a few days ago to ask if I had to do another consultation and to (indirectly) complain that the few times they gave me to choose from were totally inconvenient. They emailed back and the only thing they said was that it would be sent within ten days. Well, ok. Can't wait until it ships so I can cancel. I'd cancel if they didn't charge my credit card for that second $.01...I know it's just a penny, but it's the principle of the thing!



They haven't answered my email yet. I knew I shouldn't have given them a third chance. They are like a bad boyfriend.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 10, 2012)

How long has it been again? This is way to much work to PAY for a box....



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> They haven't answered my email yet. I knew I shouldn't have given them a third chance. They are like a bad boyfriend.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How long has it been again? This is way to much work to PAY for a box....



3 weeks now!


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 10, 2012)

Same here, and my emails are being ignored! Gah. This company is really, really frustrating. I knew I shouldn't have given them a chance! Oh well, hindsight is 20/20. Definitely gonna cancel by Friday. Such a shame, they had potential to be really awesome. 
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 3 weeks now!


----------



## Caryatid (Apr 10, 2012)

Thursday will officially be two weeks for me. If it doesn't go out then, and even if it does, and it sucks, I'm going to be a very unhappy girl.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 10, 2012)

I know a lot of us have given feedback on the issues. What bothers me is that they don't seem to be listening....


----------



## SarahNerd (Apr 10, 2012)

I got my first month for a penny and cancelled.  It wasn't bad, it just wasn't wonderful so I decided to let it go because I'm trying not to let my subscriptions get out of hand. Here's what I got though.....





A little Pixi heavy.  If I didn't like Pixi I would have been screwed.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 10, 2012)

Jaivin e-mailed me back. He said it'd ship "in the next few days" even though it was "by the end of the week" last week. Next e-mail I send will be witchy.


----------



## Wida (Apr 10, 2012)

I signed up on 3/15.  I had a consultation a week later and then nothing.  I emailed Alex and she said that she would look into it right away and nothing.  I emailed them yesterday and told them I was not impressed and that I expect better.  I was emailed back by Javin and he said that my samples would ship by the end of the week.  I will not keep this sub as a month is an entirely ridiculous time frame.


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 10, 2012)

I just got a reply from Ami that she would look into the shipping situation right away. I've got my fingers crossed for myself and everyone else that's waiting to get their box shipped! Hopefully we'll all hear something soon and get some tracking numbers.


----------



## Bflopolska (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SarahNerd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my first month for a penny and cancelled.  It wasn't bad, it just wasn't wonderful so I decided to let it go because I'm trying not to let my subscriptions get out of hand. Here's what I got though.....
> 
> ...



They told me they didn't have Ferro yet! (Great product, incidentally. Don't bother with Sindulge and call Ferro directly 888-216-3996. Stellar service, excellent products, made in Buffalo, NY, USA!)


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2012)

wtf...sindulge just canceled my order???


----------



## snllama (Apr 10, 2012)

eep. Mine still says processing.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 10, 2012)

No way!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2012)

I got an email and everything...at least they are refunding my penny? idk.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 10, 2012)

I bet they are out of everything and going bye-bye!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, that is a bit concerning.






So far, my stuff is still "processing".


----------



## calexxia (Apr 10, 2012)

Cancelling orders and refunding for no reason? Yeah, sounds like they're closing up shop! At least they are refunding, instead of pulling a GGG


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 10, 2012)

Uhhh, whaaaaa? This is slightly concerning. :/


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 10, 2012)

At least it was just a penny,,,,


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah I mean, idk if no one else got anything maybe it's just me. I sent an email asking where my box is so perhaps that triggered them to cancel it?


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok, I so just got an email that my box was shipped today. No tracking number though, so we'll see if it actually was, or if they told me that to get me to shut up.


----------



## Bflopolska (Apr 10, 2012)

Right now it's still saying mine is processing. I'm a little miffed at having been told they had no Ferro products in stock yet, that they hadn't delivered. I still haven't received a shipping email yet though--I'm kind of wondering if I'm next on their block!


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 11, 2012)

I received an e-mail tonight, with a tracking number, that my Sindulge box shipped. It's apparently in Los Angeles. I'm in Orange County, so I'm guessing I will get it within a day or two. I am very curious about this one.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I received an e-mail tonight, with a tracking number, that my Sindulge box shipped. It's apparently in Los Angeles. I'm in Orange County, so I'm guessing I will get it within a day or two. I am very curious about this one.



When did you have your consultation?


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 11, 2012)

WOW, why would they just cancel your box? I hope they don't cancel mine!


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 11, 2012)

I got one as well. My consultation was 3 weeks ago exactly.
 



> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received an e-mail tonight, with a tracking number, that my Sindulge box shipped. It's apparently in Los Angeles. I'm in Orange County, so I'm guessing I will get it within a day or two. I am very curious about this one.


----------



## Marshie (Apr 11, 2012)

I emailed Sindulge yesterday asking why I never received any email for my consultation or info on April's free bag and if I could please get any response after emailing them twice before. Well today Jaivin emailed me back with this:

[SIZE=11pt]Your next charge will be on May 1 and you will receive an email confirmation then to schedule your next consultation.[/SIZE]

What?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Marshie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed Sindulge yesterday asking why I never received any email for my consultation or info on April's free bag and if I could please get any response after emailing them twice before. Well today Jaivin emailed me back with this:
> 
> ...


They are so messed up. I just don't get it.


----------



## Marshie (Apr 11, 2012)

I emailed him back that I no longer needed a consultation for May and that I would be canceling and he replied:

[SIZE=11pt]Your May bag will be free.  We are working on getting new brands and will have them ready for May.[/SIZE]

I do not understand honestly. LOL, I'm glad that I am officially done with Sindulge.
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They are so messed up. I just don't get it.


----------



## oOliveColored (Apr 11, 2012)

So they haven't charged anyone for any box yet.... and they are giving away free boxes for May?

Are there like trucks full of samples they rob with machine guns before they reach the Sephora vault or something...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 11, 2012)

That is hilarious. I got a tracking number!

I am not particularly impressed with the way they treated Jenna, though. They will have to send me gold dust to get me to stay!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is hilarious. I got a tracking number!
> 
> I am not particularly impressed with the way they treated Jenna, though. They will have to send me gold dust to get me to stay!


I'm hoping they'll still send a box or something because I sat through the consult, lol. Hope your box is nice!


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 12, 2012)

My consultation was March 20. I received my box April 11. I'm sorry to read about the bad experiences. Everything went perfectly for me. In my consultation we talked about how I love nail polish, purple eyeliner and eye makeup in general, and how my foundation tends to break up. I mentioned that I did not want face wipes. (My husband is a great couponer and got me three packs of Olay Regenerist wipes for only $1.30 each.) I received what looks to be full size nail polish by Lili in a pale lilac shade, a purple eyeliner pencil by ME with a sharpener in the cap (full size), an eye bright primer by Pixi, mineral primer by Youngblood, and the HD translucent powder by Youngblood. My husband was proud that I got it for a penny.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 12, 2012)

I got shipping confirmation!


----------



## Wida (Apr 12, 2012)

I finally got a shipping notice today!  I'm curious to see what I'll get.  I won't get a second month though unless I get it free.  They don't seem like they've got their crap together yet.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My consultation was March 20. I received my box April 11. I'm sorry to read about the bad experiences. Everything went perfectly for me. In my consultation we talked about how I love nail polish, purple eyeliner and eye makeup in general, and how my foundation tends to break up. I mentioned that I did not want face wipes. (My husband is a great couponer and got me three packs of Olay Regenerist wipes for only $1.30 each.) I received what looks to be full size nail polish by Lili in a pale lilac shade, a purple eyeliner pencil by ME with a sharpener in the cap (full size), an eye bright primer by Pixi, mineral primer by Youngblood, and the HD translucent powder by Youngblood. My husband was proud that I got it for a penny.



Yeah, I get sad because I wish that everyone had as good as an experience as I did the first time around. Tomorrow makes my two weeks since consultation and I'm hoping for another great experience/shipping confirmation soon. So far, so good with Ami as my consultant.


----------



## snllama (Apr 12, 2012)

The product and vision Sindulge is selling is great. But the execution is enough to make me not want to continue. If they had great CS and easy to schedule appts I'd probably stay as a user. I've really enjoyed both of my consultations.


----------



## MissMonica (Apr 12, 2012)

I agree completely.  I enjoyed my first box and had my second consultation yesterday which I think went pretty well.  I'd definitely keep it if not for the horrible billing/emailing mistakes.  Which is sad, because that's the most basic part of running a business--they did all the hard work by coming up with a new concept and implementing it, but they can't make sure someone spell checks and for some absurd reason they don't make sure they don't send  nonsense emails, blantently incorrect emails, emails with someone's person info in it, etc?



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The product and vision Sindulge is selling is great. But the execution is enough to make me not want to continue. If they had great CS and easy to schedule appts I'd probably stay as a user. I've really enjoyed both of my consultations.


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 12, 2012)

I just got my first box. Not bad, I'm pretty happy with it. Ami is great, she did listen to me and what I had to say. I told her I wanted some kind of treatment for my hair (since it's super dry and damaged), I wanted to experiment with some brighter makeup, and I wanted a bright nail polish color. I dunno...this might be a keeper after all.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my first box. Not bad, I'm pretty happy with it. Ami is great, she did listen to me and what I had to say. I told her I wanted some kind of treatment for my hair (since it's super dry and damaged), I wanted to experiment with some brighter makeup, and I wanted a bright nail polish color. I dunno...this might be a keeper after all.



Oh nice! Blue liners don't look good on me, but I loves the rest of your stuff. I'm over halfway done with my Youngblood primer from last month. I really like it!


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 12, 2012)

That nail polish color is gorgeous and omg I love that Indie Lee body scrub!! Just be sure to use it AFTER you wash your hair. It's very oily and if you use the scrub before you shampoo then the oils will stick in your hair and it'll be very greasy looking when you dry it.


----------



## glamigirl (Apr 12, 2012)

agree^^love the shade of that pink polish.


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 12, 2012)

Oooh, thanks for the advice! I just tried it out on my hands, and it smells sooooooooo nice and they are soooooo smooth! 
 



> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That nail polish color is gorgeous and omg I love that Indie Lee body scrub!! Just be sure to use it AFTER you wash your hair. It's very oily and if you use the scrub before you shampoo then the oils will stick in your hair and it'll be very greasy looking when you dry it.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 12, 2012)

> Oooh, thanks for the advice! I just tried it out on my hands, and it smells sooooooooo nice and they are soooooo smooth!Â  Â


 No problem. I love that stuff but don't have the money for a full size one yet. I keep adding little bits of water in the shower to mine to make it last as long as possible lol.


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 12, 2012)

I just looked up the price, and there is no way I'll be buying it after I finish this up. I think I'll use it as a hand scrub in order to extend it's life. It's awesome!
 



> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No problem. I love that stuff but don't have the money for a full size one yet. I keep adding little bits of water in the shower to mine to make it last as long as possible lol.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 12, 2012)

I got the Indie Lee scrub, the Me eyeliner, Youngblood primer, eye cream and HD powder. Okay box. But still don't like how Jenna and others have been treated and inconsistent boxes and service.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 12, 2012)

I would love to get that scrub! I've told Ami how much I love scrubs (during both consultations). I'd super love that pink polish too. She spoke to me about blushes, glosses, and lip moisturizers, which I mentioned at the start of the convo, but I did add (taken straight from my chat transcript)... "makeup, hair, polishes, scrubs of any sort, I'm really into a lot of things."

I really, really, REALLY, hope I get shipping confirmation soon.


----------



## ladybritt (Apr 12, 2012)

I got my first box today (using the penny deal). I got a shipment confirmation yesterday, so I didn't expect it today (I live in IL). I was not impressed. I got the pixi eye bright primer, a 2oz bottle of indie lee hand lotion, the youngblood eye impact cream and mineral primer and the pencil me in eye accent pencil. I was going to get a pedicure with my mom so I just brought the box and opened it at her house and she said "Is that all you got?" lol! She is used to my BB and other boxes I get full of (usually) good stuff. I am probably just cancelling, I don't need another sub and what I got is worth the penny but not $12. I didn't ask for any of this stuff except I mentioned I wanted to try an eye cream.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 13, 2012)

I emailed them and let them know that I want to skip my consultation this month and just see what I end up with, lol.


----------



## Superfreaky1ru (Apr 13, 2012)

I had my consultation in early March and got my March box in late March.  I emailed them yesterday to find out about April's box, which they said we were all getting free to make up for mistakes (according to the email they sent me).  I wanted to know if they were scheduling consultations for it or just sending everyone the same box.  Here's what I was told...

Quote: [SIZE=11pt]Hi Sheryl,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Thank you for contacting us.  We are skipping Aprilâ€™s box and you will receive a box in May after you schedule a consultation.  You will receive an email in May once your charge has been processed.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Please let me know if I can be of further assistance.[/SIZE]

 

So I guess I'm not getting that free box after all since they are skipping April all together and it says they'll contact me AFTER my May payment is processed.  Not happy about this all around. Not happy about them skipping shipments on only their second month, not happy about them reneging the free box offer, not happy that I had to email them to find this information out instead of them sending it to me.  I think the Sindulge concept is great but unless they get this figured out FAST, they are definitely on my chopping block!  I'd rather spend the $21 on Glossybox who has a proven track record.  The 2nd momth?  Seriously?  Even GGG made it way longer than that before they ran into trouble!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Superfreaky1ru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had my consultation in early March and got my March box in late March.  I emailed them yesterday to find out about April's box, which they said we were all getting free to make up for mistakes (according to the email they sent me).  I wanted to know if they were scheduling consultations for it or just sending everyone the same box.  Here's what I was told...
> 
> ...


----------



## MissMonica (Apr 13, 2012)

Ok, so did/has anyone gotten a 2nd box at the .01 price?

Or by "complimentary box" did they mean "skipping a month so no box"?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 13, 2012)

lol wtf? Skipping April's box entirely? Canceling accounts? I really don't like this shady company.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol wtf? Skipping April's box entirely? Canceling accounts? I really don't like this shady company.



You know, I might be able to forgive skipping a month if they were up front about it...but I have not seen anyone mention this but the above poster, and several have had consolations this month already.  I'm interested to see if I get a reply to my email about skipping my consultation now...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 13, 2012)

...LOL, consolations.  Very astute, autocorrect.


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 13, 2012)

This is weird. I liked my first box, but I think they need to sort out these issues first. I'm going to keep my eye on them, but right now? No thanks. I don't like a lot of what I'm seeing. Just cancelled!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I might be able to forgive skipping a month if they were up front about it...but I have not seen anyone mention this but the above poster, and several have had consolations this month already.  I'm interested to see if I get a reply to my email about skipping my consultation now...



It just seems like maybe they launched waaaaaaaaaay too quickly. They weren't ready at all and it shows. I'm kind of embarrassed for them, to be honest.


----------



## ladybritt (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> WOW.  If this is the case, they can forget about getting a 2nd chance with me after all and I will be canceling.  There is bad customer service, and then there is Sindulge.



I agree! So much for the nice gesture that swayed a lot of people to stay. I filled out the contact form on the website and cancelled my account, I'd rather just get a 2nd birchbox like I was going to in the first place.


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 13, 2012)

Did you say in the contact form why you were cancelling? I just went in under "My Subscriptions" and cancelled it there so I didn't have to call or email. I like to avoid awkwardness lol.
 



> Originally Posted by *ladybritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! So much for the nice gesture that swayed a lot of people to stay. I filled out the contact form on the website and cancelled my account, I'd rather just get a 2nd birchbox like I was going to in the first place.


----------



## ladybritt (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you say in the contact form why you were cancelling? I just went in under "My Subscriptions" and cancelled it there so I didn't have to call or email. I like to avoid awkwardness lol.



Lol, I couldn't find a cancel button! I told them I had no customer service issues but didn't feel what I got was worth the $12 I would have paid without the promo code. I don't like awkwardness either so I tried to be nice.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 13, 2012)

UMmmm, I just emailed them two days ago about when my April box would ship and Jaivin told me within 15 days of my consultation.... I better get my freaking box.


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 13, 2012)

Haha, that's good! yeah, there's a cancel button...but you really have to hunt for it! It's under my subscriptions, and then you go to edit and it's an option at the bottom. 
 



> Originally Posted by *ladybritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I couldn't find a cancel button! I told them I had no customer service issues but didn't feel what I got was worth the $12 I would have paid without the promo code. I don't like awkwardness either so I tried to be nice.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm waiting for mine to actually show that it's been shipped (right now it's Electronic Shipping Info Received) to cancel.


----------



## ladybritt (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha, that's good! yeah, there's a cancel button...but you really have to hunt for it! It's under my subscriptions, and then you go to edit and it's an option at the bottom.



I just got a reply in an e mail



> [SIZE=11pt]Hi Brittany,[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=11pt] [/SIZE]
> 
> ...


----------



## cskeiser (Apr 13, 2012)

I did my 2nd consultation via email on 3/28 and my credit card was charged $.01.... I haven't received a shipping email, and I'm kind of afraid to email to ask where my box is.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Apr 13, 2012)

Mine was the 30th. If I haven't heard anything I'm going to email them tuesday


----------



## livelifeeasy (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm gonna put it bluntly. This company is just NOT worth the trouble right now. Maybe when they get there stuff figured out I'll reconsider.


----------



## ArmyWife217 (Apr 13, 2012)

Just got my April sindulge "bag" and I got 3 face primers...-.- a purple eyeliner and a verabella empty container with absolutely nothing in it..it didn't even leak (even thought the container was broken) it was just pure empty! What a waste of my money!


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 13, 2012)

> Just got my April sindulge "bag" and I got 3 face primers...-.- a purple eyeliner and a verabella empty container with absolutely nothing in it..it didn't even leak (even thought the container was broken) it was just pure empty! What a waste of my money! :icon_cry:


 That's awful!! Completely EMPTY?! What was supposed to be in it? It sounds like they're running out of items since no one (almost no one) has actually paid full price..


----------



## ArmyWife217 (Apr 14, 2012)

At least you can try the bella rosa calming creme..



my container was completely empty.


----------



## ArmyWife217 (Apr 14, 2012)

It was supposed to be the Bella rosa calming skin creme..it's like $88 but I'm big on my skin care so I wanted to try it and I opened it and my husband busted out laughing because it was bone dry..not a single thing in it...so I just poured a small package sample into the container so it has use for something... -.- I can't believe that I wrote them a letter so hopefully they fill them before they give them out from now on...I just paid a penny for it though so can't complain too much. &lt;3


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm so jealous you got an eyeliner though!!! All I asked for was makeup and I got ZERO makeup products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ArmyWife217 (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so jealous you got an eyeliner though!!! All I asked for was makeup and I got ZERO makeup products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Yeah but it's like neon purple...who really uses purple?..I guess I'll try and use it.



lol I think for my next consultation I'm going to focus on one thing involving makeup, like eyes or JUST lips and maybe I'll get a lipstick or some sort of makeup besides primers.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 14, 2012)

Woohooo, it's in LA. Should be here Monday then.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 14, 2012)

I had my consultation march 27. No email or shipping info yet. I'm kind of nervous...I THOUGHT I had a chance of really gettin a good box this time. But now I'm scared it'll be empty or have ten primers in it... Gosh I hope not. I just want to get a good box lmao


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ArmyWife217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lots of us use purple eyeliner. It's my favorite, actually. Check with zadidoll, she has some really good examples of how to use it, whether you want bold or more subtle.


----------



## chemicalsmiles (Apr 14, 2012)

I just received my first (and last) box from Sindulge. I received:

Pixi Flawless &amp; Poreless primer

Pixi Eye Bright primer

Youngblood Mineral Primer (leaking in the package)

Youngblood Hi-Def Powder

Pencil Me In eye pencil in Meteor

Three primers, one of which is leaking all over everything else. Great. The consultation was a complete waste of time, for her and me. If I had paid more than $.01 I would be pissed. The value of this box compared to other services is pretty bad. I wrote to there customer service to let them know about the leaking primer and promptly cancelled my subscription. I hope more people had better luck with this one!


----------



## ArmyWife217 (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *chemicalsmiles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my first (and last) box from Sindulge. I received:
> 
> ...


 Hmm I also paid the $.01 maybe it's because it was only a penny we got all primers and mine too leaked a little it was all greasy! I just screwed it on tighter : I still think I got the absolute WORST box yet...eyeliner (which I like) 3 primers and an empty container lmao..I'll give them ONE more try...maybe it will get better girls!


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 15, 2012)

> Hmm I also paid the $.01 maybe it's because it was only a penny we got all primers and mine too leaked a little it was all greasy! I just screwed it on tighter : I still think I got the absolute WORST box yet...eyeliner (which I like) 3 primers and an empty container lmao..I'll give them ONE more try...maybe it will get better girls! :icon_neut Â


 I'm considering giving one more month too, you never know. I hope I don't kick myself for it later.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 15, 2012)

It will have been 4 weeks since my consultation this tuesday I think, and still nothing. I"m really still mad they canceled my order or whatever happened.


----------



## ArmyWife217 (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It will have been 4 weeks since my consultation this tuesday I think, and still nothing. I"m really still mad they canceled my order or whatever happened.



Oh! that sucks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I usually get crazy worried about my boxes not coming then TADA! box in the mail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;3 I'm still waiting for my green grab bag supposed to ship today -.- now I just gotta wait lol


----------



## EllynoUta (Apr 15, 2012)

i cancelled.

i got a buncha crap. i dont even remember what i got now. I just know I tossed it all somewhere.

that pixi eyeliner made my eyes burn.

and ive NEVER used ANY beauty product that has broke me out or made my eyes burn. I've used a LOT of stuff, so thats really sayin something. Don't know why that happened.

the rose stuff was nice, but i dont know if it made a difference to my skin. it felt nice.


----------



## ArmyWife217 (Apr 16, 2012)

Sorry to hear that! I finally got a reply from sindulge! From jaivin(sc) saying thanks for telling them and they'll make my next bag better with extra stuff!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 16, 2012)

I tried the Youngblood HD powder. I look very glowy but not sparkly- just healthy. I think I like it.


----------



## snllama (Apr 16, 2012)

I've yet to hear any word of my april bag shipping. I want it to ship soon!

Do you guys know when they charge you for may?


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you say in the contact form why you were cancelling? I just went in under "My Subscriptions" and cancelled it there so I didn't have to call or email. I like to avoid awkwardness lol.



Thanks for mentioning that the cancel option is there. I just did it.

My box should be here later today. I don't know if I'll like it but I had to cancel anyway.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've yet to hear any word of my april bag shipping. I want it to ship soon!
> 
> Do you guys know when they charge you for may?



I still haven't heard about March if it makes you feel any better.


----------



## Wida (Apr 16, 2012)

I finally got my Sindulge box today - it took a little over a month from the time I signed up.  I am really glad that I only paid $.01 for it because they sent stuff that I specifically said that I didn't want or use.  Which means that they were either out of everything and I got the leftovers, or their consultation is pretty much a bunch of crap.  I told them that I hated cream blushes (they don't work with my oily skin and generally break me out), so I of course got a cream blush from youngblood.  I also got an eye pencil by somebody called "Pencil me In" in a blue color.  I also told her that I didn't do blue or black eyeliners. I also got an eye cream from Youngblood, a highlighting eye primer from Pixi, and a rose face cream for dry skin (again, I have oily skin!  I told her that!).  So, I'm not impressed, but I can't really complain about free product.  I did cancel though.  I won't be paying for a second box from them.  Sindulge is a great concept, but it looks like they have some kinks that they still need to work out.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got my Sindulge box today - it took a little over a month from the time I signed up.  I am really glad that I only paid $.01 for it because they sent stuff that I specifically said that I didn't want or use.  Which means that they were either out of everything and I got the leftovers, or their consultation is pretty much a bunch of crap.  I told them that I hated cream blushes (they don't work with my oily skin and generally break me out), so I of course got a cream blush from youngblood.  I also got an eye pencil by somebody called "Pencil me In" in a blue color.  I also told her that I didn't do blue or black eyeliners. I also got an eye cream from Youngblood, a highlighting eye primer from Pixi, and a rose face cream for dry skin (again, I have oily skin!  I told her that!).  So, I'm not impressed, but I can't really complain about free product.  I did cancel though.  I won't be paying for a second box from them.  Sindulge is a great concept, but it looks like they have some kinks that they still need to work out.



It's like you were talking to a machine that picked up every make up item you mentioned lol.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 16, 2012)

My mailman just brought mine.

The bag idea is cute, but it is too small to actually do anything with it.

I got:

Youngblood primer 5mL

IndieLee lemongrass+citrus body wash, doesn't list a size but is roughly 30mL (based on comparing it to other samples)

Youngblood HiDef translucent powder  0.5g

Pencil Me In eyeliner in denim

NUDE Cleansing Facial Oil little packet, 3mL

For $0.01, great box. For $12 or whatever they charge? No way. I am not regretting canceling. And I was very surprised, the item I ordered on eBay from China came at the same time. I figured the China package would have arrived first.


----------



## Wida (Apr 16, 2012)

Haha!  No kidding!  "She specifically used the word blue so send her blue!".  Ugh.
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> It's like you were talking to a machine that picked up every make up item you mentioned lol.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 16, 2012)

I emailed them since last Friday made two weeks since my consultation. Jaivin emailed back that they would be sent out by next week. So, it will be going on a month since consultation when they ship out my box. Last time went so well for me, I hope this time does too, but already it's taking a lot longer than the time before. A big part of me wants to go ahead and pay for the box next month and hope that their service improves during their third month since they will be done with the "free" boxes by then.


----------



## Fluttershy (Apr 16, 2012)

Lol, way to really not solve a problem...what if you want to cancel?  So they pretty much force you into paying $12 for next month's subscription in hopes that you'll get extra stuff in your bag.



> Originally Posted by *ArmyWife217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry to hear that! I finally got a reply from sindulge! From jaivin(sc) saying thanks for telling them and they'll make my next bag better with extra stuff!


----------



## ArmyWife217 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hmm from what it looks like a lot of people are cancelling sooooo the people that try another month MIGHT get some good stuff this next month



lol 'fingers crossed' I always give it a few tries before I cancel. I think some months even in other subscriptions just have those horrible months :


----------



## AsianGirl (Apr 16, 2012)

I had Ami for both of my consults so far, and she's been pretty good.

In my first box I did get an eyeliner pencil sample from Stila, and then the same ol' Youngblood powders and primers everyone else got. I think I also got an eye cream of some sort (which I have not tried yet).

However, I fail to understand the business concept of having 'Consultations' but not being able to fulfill the needs voiced during these consults. It would be in their interest to NOT have consults and just give people what they have in stock. At least the disappointment-factor would be minimized as people's expectations would not be based on a conversation which happened more than 2 weeks before receiving the items.  This would also save them money by not needing additional staff / consultants.


----------



## Fluttershy (Apr 16, 2012)

Wait...so if they are skipping "April's Box" then why are some people receiving a box in April (and not just people who had a consult in March, but people who are on their second box )?  I already had my consultation, so I better get my box too or else I will be livid and file several complaints against this company.  Why would they even put through a charge of a penny if they decided not to send anything out for April?  They claimed that due to their issues, everyone would get the $0.01 offer for April's box.  This just doesn't make any sense.  Can anyone else confirm the fact that they are skipping April's box?  If so, that would mean May would be free to those of us who didn't get an April box!!!


----------



## Fluttershy (Apr 16, 2012)

Wait...so if they are skipping "April's Box" then why are some people receiving a box in April (and not just people who had a consult in March, but people who are on their second box )?  I already had my consultation, so I better get my box too or else I will be livid and file several complaints against this company.  Why would they even put through a charge of a penny if they decided not to send anything out for April?  They claimed that due to their issues, everyone would get the $0.01 offer for April's box.  This just doesn't make any sense.  Can anyone else confirm the fact that they are skipping April's box?  If so, that would mean May would be free to those of us who didn't get an April box!!!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 16, 2012)

My one year old was using as a purse but my husband recycled it
 



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My mailman just brought mine.
> 
> ...


----------



## AsianGirl (Apr 16, 2012)

Originally Posted by *Fluttershy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wait...so if they are skipping "April's Box" then why are some people receiving a box in April (and not just people who had a consult in March, but people who are on their second box )?
I have received 1 box so far from them; had the 2nd Consult last Friday (13Apr). Based on their '10 business day' schedule, I most likely will receive the 2nd box early May.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 16, 2012)

I had my consult on March 27, my second time. I'm too nervous to email them so I'm going to wait...The first time I had my consult was February 28 and my box came March 19. So it took almost 3 weeks. It's been 20 days so far. If you guys start getting your boxes and I haven't, I'll inquire. I'm not gettin my hopes up anymore. Especially since they are sending exactly what you asked them not to.


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 16, 2012)

Ugh, I requested an email consult. I just want my last box so I can be done with this company.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 16, 2012)

I had my consult April 4th and e-mailed Ami the other day inquiring about shipment. Jaivin e-mailed me back today saying that it would be mailed out by next week.


----------



## Amber Barrera (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm wondering....Can I cancel &amp; still demand that they send me the box that is owed to me? I was charged the $0.01 &amp; I already submitted my consultation by email...so it's my box right? It's not like they are going to refund my $0.01 so I should still get the product I paid for right?

I'm going to wait to cancel until a few days before they are supposed to charge me again because:

1) There is no way that I will stay with this subscription service. Not even if THEY paid ME.

2) I think I deserve a box (even if it is junk) after putting up with the constant headache that is Sindulge.

Although, I have this gut feeling that I will be forced to cancel before I am charged again without receiving my second shipment. We should start taking bets on how long this joke of a company stays in business.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Barrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Although, I have this gut feeling that I will be forced to cancel before I am charged again without receiving my second shipment. We should start taking bets on how long this joke of a company stays in business.



How long did GGG last?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## livelifeeasy (Apr 17, 2012)

> I'm wondering....Can I cancel &amp; still demand that they send me the box that is owed to me? I was charged the $0.01 &amp; I already submitted my consultation by email...so it's my box right? It's not like they are going to refund my $0.01 so I should still get the product I paid for right? I'm going to wait to cancel until a few days before they are supposed to charge me again because: 1) There is no way that I will stay with this subscription service. Not even if THEY paid ME. 2) I think I deserve a box (even if it is junk) after putting up with the constant headache that is Sindulge. Although, I have this gut feeling that I will be forced to cancel before I am charged again without receiving my second shipment. We should start taking bets on how long this joke of a company stays in business.


 They actually did refund me $.02 because I never received either of my boxes. I never actually asked them to do that, just to unsubscribe me.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 17, 2012)

They will refund you your penny, they did mine and I didn't even ask to cancel. I wasted all this time on a consultation...I'm so mad. I should've gone with my gut way back in February the first two times they screwed my consultation up. I emailed Jaivin again because last tuesday he said it would ship "this week", its now been 4 weeks since my consult and NOTHING. Sindulge is worthless. Not even worth the penny, imo.


----------



## steph28 (Apr 17, 2012)

What I read in my e-mail its suppose to be "free" not $0.01.. I don't know if they skip this month box, but so far never get my second box from Sindulge ( after I had my consultation like a month ago ) I'm just not gonna wait for it anymore. 
 



> Originally Posted by *Fluttershy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait...so if they are skipping "April's Box" then why are some people receiving a box in April (and not just people who had a consult in March, but people who are on their second box )?  I already had my consultation, so I better get my box too or else I will be livid and file several complaints against this company.  Why would they even put through a charge of a penny if they decided not to send anything out for April?  They claimed that due to their issues, everyone would get the $0.01 offer for April's box.  This just doesn't make any sense.  Can anyone else confirm the fact that they are skipping April's box?  If so, that would mean May would be free to those of us who didn't get an April box!!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 17, 2012)

Jaivin told me mine was shipping tonight, of course he also told me it was shipping last week. We'll see, I guess.


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Apr 17, 2012)

I just cancelled. The lack of communication is frustrating!


----------



## JadedBeauty (Apr 17, 2012)

I got an email two weeks ago saying it would be shipped out by the end of the week, and then tonight I got an email apologizing for the mistake, and was told that all second month boxes are being shipped out at the end of this month. wow.


----------



## lolaB (Apr 17, 2012)

Eeek, I'm kinda glad I used visa gift card with like, $.03 on it so I don't have to bother canceling. I just got my box yesterday, consult was March 18. I received:

Full size:

Pop Beauty Nail Glam in Lavender Love

Pop Beauty Nail Glam in Lavender

Me In (?) Indigo e/l

Sample size:

Pop Beauty Face Magnet Face Primer

Youngblood Mineral Primer

Youngbloog Hi-Def Powder

My consult was with Amy iirc. I said I was a polish blogger and that I like colored liners, so I think she did a good job. It's a shame they're having so many issues with the turnaround time, I would've actually been happy to subscribe.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 17, 2012)

I canceled, mostly out of BB sisterhood with Eugenia who got smacked and Jenna who got canceled. Kinda wanted just because I actually like the Indie Lee and Youngblood (amd the rest can go in the sample boxes I sell with my left overs on ebay!), but screw'em!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 18, 2012)

Welp I did end up getting a shipping notice but I am clicking cancel RIGHT NOW...if I can still click it since it appears they canceled for me.


----------



## AsianGirl (Apr 18, 2012)

I wrote to Sindulge this week with:

I logged on and saw that my next Month's Box, for 11Apr12 (consult was on 13Apr), has been cancelled and the reason was something about "Not received payment through PayPal."This is confusing as:1. My auto-payment is a Credit Card and2. I thought you guys told everyone that April's box is free due to all the issuesPlease advise as to the current situation of my April Box.Regards, Paige

Response from Jalvin:

[SIZE=11pt]Thank you for contacting us.  We are delaying all second month subscriptions to May 1.  The cancellation you see was an error in our system as the order was generated prematurely.  You will see a charge for your next shipment on May 1, and it will be for $0.01 only for our accounting purposes.  [/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Please let me know if I can be of further assistance.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Regards,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Jaivin Karnani[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]




[/SIZE]


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 18, 2012)

lol so they are just canceling april, which is what I understood was happening but thought I must be mistaken. That is so messed up.


----------



## Caryatid (Apr 18, 2012)

wtf. I wish I could make myself unsubscribe, but I'm just too curious to see what happens...


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm emailing them right now. I had my consult on March 27. And they charged my card for a penny. So I should be getting a box. I don't even know why I care because they don't seem to be listening to anyone


----------



## Souly (Apr 18, 2012)

I had my 2nd consult March 29th. I emailed Ami yesterday to ask when my order would be shipped &amp; I got a shipping confirmation today. I have to admit...I'm curious about whats in there! My 1st order was awful, I wonder if she listened this time? I'm not getting my hopes up!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm just astounded that they're canceling a whole month WITHOUT NOTIFYING THEIR CUSTOMERS.  Hi, customer service 101.  This company is truly amazing.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 18, 2012)

I just emailed them this: Hello. I've been a subscriber since Sindulge first started. I received a free box for my first month. I also received my second month for free. I had my last consultation on March 27 2012. I still have not received my box, or shipping info for my box. So it's been over 3 weeks. I've heard that Sindulge is skipping April's box. I don't understand why I wasn't made aware of this, if this is the case. I'm very excited for the future months to come with Sindulge! I would just like to know when I can expect my package. Thank you for your time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 18, 2012)

I forgot to cancel after my first month, so I was charged the second month. I'm waiting for my second box.... but I did cancel. Wasnt worth $12 in my own opinion. I think I may get another BB subscription with that extra money a month. My consultation for the second month was last week, and it still says processing so hopefully I get the box I paid for in a timely manner. In my consult I made it clear I wanted MAKEUP and pretty much only makeup. I have SO much skincare from BB that I like and the fact that I _could_ tell them what I wanted, I made sure I did (someone posted a box with GREAT makeup samples in) but Ami told me they cant do that if inventory is not available, which is slightly concerning that they dont have 6 different makeup samples. And I told her everything from primers to powders to liners and such. Basically told her no skincare because I have such sensitive skin, so we'll see. 

This thread is making me nervous that I wont receive my box =/


----------



## cskeiser (Apr 18, 2012)

As I was reading this thread, I thought I'd log into my Sindulge account to see if my status had changed... as I was doing that I had an email come in... from... Sindulge.. how eerie.  Javin tells me that my box will be shipped next week.  My consultation was via email on 3/28 and my card was also charged $.01 that day.  I just hope I receive a box before the next charge that should happen on 4/28....


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Apr 18, 2012)

My consult was on the 30th. Javin just emailed me saying it would ship out "sometime next week" :/


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Apr 18, 2012)

Quote: 
 Sindulge Please email us at [email protected] with any questions. Please also include your order number for reference. Thank you for your understanding and we appreciate your support. 4 hours ago Â· Like 
Brittney Scheidegger I've tried emailing, no one gets back with me. So if I had my consult and my bag is shipping out next week, will I not be getting a bag (and not be getting charged for a bag) on the 28th, which is the date I've been charged on te last 2 months?

2 hours ago Â· Like




 Sindulge Hi Brittney Scheidegger, I will respond to you via email. Thanks.

 Their response to me on fb seems a little snippy to me, lol


----------



## Fluttershy (Apr 19, 2012)

This company is going to crumble fast with such astoundingly poor customer service.  I love how any little complaint you send to Javin by email or on FB is met with "Oh, I will just cancel your account."  Really?  I mean, where's the resolution to the problem?  OH, and I absolutely love the lack of notification to members that they're skipping an entire month.  To add insult to injury, if you go on their FB page, looks like all the members of Sindulge are just having a jolly good time at various makeup shows!  I really loved viewing the launch party photo album -- seemed quite extravagant for a business that is setting itself up for failure only on the second month.


----------



## oOliveColored (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fluttershy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This company is going to crumble fast with such astoundingly poor customer service.  I love how any little complaint you send to Javin by email or on FB is met with "Oh, I will just cancel your account."  Really?  I mean, where's the resolution to the problem?  OH, and I absolutely love the lack of notification to members that they're skipping an entire month.  To add insult to injury, if you go on their FB page, looks like all the members of Sindulge are just having a jolly good time at various makeup shows!  I really loved viewing the launch party photo album -- seemed quite extravagant for a business that is setting itself up for failure only on the second month.


 Well at least now we know where all those samples came from.

Ever seen that Simpsons episode where Marge and Homer go to the candy convention?


----------



## Fluttershy (Apr 19, 2012)

LMAO.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 20, 2012)

My sindulge bag should be there when I get home today. Kind of scared to see what is in it.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 20, 2012)

OK it was here and lol. I said no hair anything as I only use devacurl and what did I get? A conditioner. I got the pixiprimer, eyeliner, a pop nail polish (I think that was the brand...the really square ones..), and a teeny tiny smashbox lipgloss, Glad I canceled/was canceled. Buh bye sindulge.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 20, 2012)

I got an email that my bag was shipped out today and they said I should be getting an email with my tracking information by Monday. Works for me. I am just ready to get this thing and get it over with. At least their customer service has been better for me this time. Jaivin always answers my emails quickly and he is polite and helpful, and Alex seemed friendly, although very distracted. We will see what is in my box this time. I didn't tell them anything other than I was interested in more Youngblood products. Other than that, surprise me.


----------



## Souly (Apr 20, 2012)

I tried to cancel &amp; it read that my account was suspended &amp; to click on a link to activate it. Anyone run into this?

Sorry Jenna. I asked for skincare &amp; I got a box of primers.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried to cancel &amp; it read that my account was suspended &amp; to click on a link to activate it. Anyone run into this?
> 
> Sorry Jenna. I asked for skincare &amp; I got a box of primers.


 What a mess! lol, I kind of love these people. Great concept, terrible execution.


----------



## Souly (Apr 20, 2012)

No kidding. The weird thing is they sent off a package to me yesterday. Why would it be suspended?

Off topic but did you get your revolution stick? Wondering how you like it


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No kidding. The weird thing is they sent off a package to me yesterday. Why would it be suspended?
> 
> Off topic but did you get your revolution stick? Wondering how you like it


 I just got it today! So far, not the best color for me. Its a little too on the berry side for me, but I like the texture of it.


----------



## Souly (Apr 20, 2012)

Drats! Berry doesn't usually look good on me. I got the true blood (which I've never seen) tarte one &amp; really like it. I usually don't like reds at all. It has a little sparkle to it.

Sorry for going off topic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 20, 2012)

hehe no prob. I'm hoping that if I put it on with a different eye shadow look or something tomorrow it will look better.


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 20, 2012)

Oooh, I can't wait to try mine! I'm super pasty and cool-toned, and I ordered the color blushed. Now I want to buy sunkissed as well!

And Jenna, I'm sorry about your box! That blows. It's a really nifty concept, but they seriously need to get their ish together, otherwise they won't be around for too much longer.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Drats! Berry doesn't usually look good on me. I got the true blood (which I've never seen) tarte one &amp; really like it. I usually don't like reds at all. It has a little sparkle to it.
> 
> Sorry for going off topic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ooooh I own the True Blood Tarte too and really like it! But, the Revolution sticks in Blushed and Sunkissed are my new favorite makeup products of the year. The Blushed color looks super good with my black hair and skin tone, I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Souly (Apr 20, 2012)

Well maybe I have a chance then! I'm filipino so I'm probably somewhat close to your hair/skin tone.



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh I own the True Blood Tarte too and really like it! But, the Revolution sticks in Blushed and Sunkissed are my new favorite makeup products of the year. The Blushed color looks super good with my black hair and skin tone, I'm very happy with it.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well maybe I have a chance then! I'm filipino so I'm probably somewhat close to your hair/skin tone.


 It's so hard to tell with colors until we put it on ourselves and check it out, but if your coloring is similar then I have faith it will look great on you. 






Worn as a lipstick the color reminds me of Revlon lip butter in Lollipop, but more flattering even, which I like. I must admit, I'm fond of how bold pink/berry lips look with dark hair, especially during the summer months. 



 

The texture is really nice. I hope you love it as much as I do.


----------



## Souly (Apr 20, 2012)

Your right. Thats one thing about ordering online especially w/ makeup. I'm picky too which doesn't help. I'm sure I can find someone who will take it off my hands if I don't like it.



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah if it works for leilani, you will probably have good luck! I'm pale and blonde and my go to blush is the body shop's baked blush in petal, which is the farthest pink from berry you can get lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 21, 2012)

I still haven't recieved any info about my box. and they're supposed to charge me again in 5 days...at this rate I might as well cancel. I don't care about losing the cent


----------



## snllama (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still haven't recieved any info about my box. and they're supposed to charge me again in 5 days...at this rate I might as well cancel. I don't care about losing the cent


 Yeah Im in the same boat. Im canceling either way on Tuesday. Its ridiculous that I had my consultation 2.5 weeks ago and nothing. And technically I was billed 3.5 weeks ago. They aren't getting my money.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still haven't recieved any info about my box. and they're supposed to charge me again in 5 days...at this rate I might as well cancel. I don't care about losing the cent


 I got m box they day they would've charged me, its really ridiculous.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 21, 2012)

I got my shipping info on my box. So far it just says shipping notice received or something like that. I will wait until it has an actual location before canceling, that way they can't "forget" to actually ship it after they see I canceled. I think I will follow them and see if things get any better, but so far there are just too many kinks. Maybe after they have been up and running for a little longer it will get better.

On another note, it BETTER be shipped to the right address this time. After several emails back and fourth with them about making sure they had the right address I will flip out if it is sent to the wrong one again.


----------



## snllama (Apr 21, 2012)

I got a reply back from Jaivin. He said my box will be shipping out next week and I'll receive a shipping notification. Well finally.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Apr 21, 2012)

Ugh. Jaivin said my box would ship out "sometime next week" and that I would be getting charged for May's box on the 28th. This is just ridiculous. I was thinking that if this box was decent, I would stick with it for another month, but I'm not going to pay for next month's before I even get this one. That's just dumb.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh. Jaivin said my box would ship out "sometime next week" and that I would be getting charged for May's box on the 28th. This is just ridiculous. I was thinking that if this box was decent, I would stick with it for another month, but I'm not going to pay for next month's before I even get this one. That's just dumb.


 That's the position i'm in too, I haven't even received an email from them though about mine. I canceled anyway. I'm going to e-mail them making sure they don't charge me even though I canceled and they shouldn't...you never know with them.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 21, 2012)

they also deleted my comment on their FB.


----------



## Souly (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> they also deleted my comment on their FB.


 Yikes! What is up w/ them? They supposedly sent off my order on 19th but the tracking still reads electronic info received. I will be canceling Tuesday unless its a awesome bag.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm surprised to see anyone still paying or putting up with this company. They're a total joke. If you haven't canceled, I suggest it. This company is not going to improve. Use the money toward another BB sub or GlossyBox. I got one box, and was like "are you kidding me?" Their consultation is pointless as they send the same sh!t to everyone.


----------



## MakeupA (Apr 22, 2012)

I hope in the future they get everything straightened out. This is such a great concept for a subscription service, but they need to work on their execution.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Apr 22, 2012)

My first box was decent. If my next one was as good, and if it weren't for the headache that comes along with it, I would gladly continue to subscribe. The customer service, poor execution, and outrageous shipping delays are a total deal breaker, though. I honestly don't see them staying around for very long :/


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 22, 2012)

So I got my tracking number, though it still just says electronic shipping info received. I went onto my account to cancel and my account status says suspended.... So are they going to unsuspend it just in time for them to charge me for next month? I am going to email them and tell them I want to cancel, but I really don't want to send them the email until I am sure there is an actual box in the mail that is moving in my direction... not just electronic shipping info that tells the post office there may be a box going to be shipped out.


----------



## Souly (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm in the same boat as you. Hopefully, it will show tracking soon as it was "supposedly" sent on the 19th. I'm going to cancel Tuesday no matter what. I'm tired of dealing w/ this crap!



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I got my tracking number, though it still just says electronic shipping info received. I went onto my account to cancel and my account status says suspended.... So are they going to unsuspend it just in time for them to charge me for next month? I am going to email them and tell them I want to cancel, but I really don't want to send them the email until I am sure there is an actual box in the mail that is moving in my direction... not just electronic shipping info that tells the post office there may be a box going to be shipped out.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 22, 2012)

I e-mailed them  Friday saying that I canceled (and I told them why i'm unhappy with the service) and to make sure my CC info is taken off the site....have yet to hear back from them but it is also the weekend, so hopefully they'll respond tomorrow.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 24, 2012)

My bag was finally accepted by usps and is now moving.... time to cancel!!!! I will let you guys know what I get when it gets here.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 24, 2012)

Had my consultation on the 28th and was told my bag would ship "next week" (which was on Thursday) so I better be getting a delivery confirmation number soon. I have already canceled so I hope that doesn't mean I am SOL.


----------



## Souly (Apr 24, 2012)

My tracking hasn't moved but I went ahead &amp; canceled. Good riddance sindulge!


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 24, 2012)

Was charged on April 5th, finally got a response that my bag will ship "later this week". Over 3 weeks between my credit card being charged and my box being shipped is a bit ridiculous. I cancelled. I'm annoyed I spent the $12 on it this month. 

ETA: I'd honestly rather just get another BB subscription with that $12, has anyone asked for a refund before their box was shipped?


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 24, 2012)

My box just left the sorting center in LA. I emailed and canceled since my account still said "suspended". Glad to be done for now. I will be interested to see if they get any better once all the kinks are out, but for now I will just sit back and watch what everyone else gets.


----------



## snllama (Apr 24, 2012)

Still nothing for me. I better get my tracking email this week.


----------



## Caryatid (Apr 24, 2012)

Told mine would ship this week sometime. Hmm.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 25, 2012)

I was toldmy box would be shipping this week. Smh...it's been a month.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Apr 25, 2012)

yeah, my consultation was the 30th, and i was told it would ship this week. still nothing and im supposed to be charged again the 28th. i'll probably just cancel tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 25, 2012)

My package arrived in Des Moines this morning, so I should receive it tomorrow.... I am laughing to myself, trying to think of what I am going to find when I open up my bag.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My package arrived in Des Moines this morning, so I should receive it tomorrow.... I am laughing to myself, trying to think of what I am going to find when I open up my bag.


 Four primers and a random Youngblood product? lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeah, the "order date" of my 2nd bag is April 2, I emailed them that I wanted to skip my consult and they said "ok"...now it's almost the 26th and my status still says "sent to warehouse".  Ok.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 25, 2012)

Mine is still "processing" with my next billing date 3 days away.


----------



## Amber Barrera (Apr 25, 2012)

I cancelled today. My next billing date is the 29th &amp; they still haven't sent me a tracking number. I don't want to pay for box #3 if I haven't even received box #2.

Honestly, after all the drama that this company has put everybody through, I feel like it could be some sort of scam. It doesn't look like they are trying to improve the service they provide &amp; if at all things are only getting worse. Yet they are still pretending like they have a chance.


----------



## snllama (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm apparently suposed to be billed on Friday and still no shipping. It's ridiculous! I didn't even get to have my appt until a week and half after my new billing period and now 3 weeks later nothing. They are a mess. I just canceled.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is still "processing" with my next billing date 3 days away.


 Yep, same here, but 2 days away


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm not going to cancel yet because I am determined that they are going to send me SOMETHING...however, I'm not worried, because the credit card I used with them is a prepaid debit and the only balance on the card is 38 cents.

Things like this are exactly why I use this card to try out new subs.  I only put enough on it to cover the purchase, just in case.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's really too bad how things have turned out with Sindulge, it was such a cool and promising concept and such terrible, terrible execution.


----------



## snllama (Apr 26, 2012)

At this point I don't care. I was really excited about my April bag, especially since I had such an awesome consultation. I was even thinking I would sub if they delivered their promises, but alas, they screwed me over a few too many times this month. i give up.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 26, 2012)

Yep, they could send me a box full of full-sized high end gold and I wouldn't even consider subbing, now. I've never had so much trouble with one company in my LIFE.


----------



## cskeiser (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, same here, but 2 days away


 same here... sent another email last night asking when I would receive tracking info.... my account still shows "processing"..


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Four primers and a random Youngblood product? lol


 Exactly! Or a couple foil packets of moisturizer, a primer and an empty jar?


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! Or a couple foil packets of moisturizer, a primer and an empty jar?


 I shouldn't say this, because my first bag was actually not terrible (not something I would pay $12 for, but not terrible). Some of the bags people have received just give me this feeling that they are running out of samples to send people and are scraping together anything they can find...


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 26, 2012)

The thing is that my bag wasn't terrible either, but it wasn't what I asked for. You waste my time with a consult then don't follow through...that's what is the worst about this company.


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm disappointed. Why did they not communicate if and when bags were being sent out? Seems like a simple thought.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Apr 26, 2012)

Honestly, I'd stop even bothering with this company. Cancel and never look back. This "company" is crap


----------



## cskeiser (Apr 26, 2012)

I finally gave up and cancelled.......I'd better not be billed on the 28th.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The thing is that my bag wasn't terrible either, but it wasn't what I asked for. You waste my time with a consult then don't follow through...that's what is the worst about this company.


 This was my problem too, except that for me it was that I didn't get what *they *told me I would be getting. I never asked for anything, I was told by them that certain things would be in my bag and then none of it was there. This time I didn't tell them a single thing that I wanted, and Alex didn't tell me a single item I would be getting. I almost prefer it that way, because now I can't be angry when I don't get what I was promised. Doing it that way kind of makes it so that the consultation is pointless though. We literally had nothing to say to each other than the same old "What's your skin/hair type/coloring?" Which is already in the beauty profile. It was completely pointless.

I am just glad to be done with them. If things get straightened out I may re-sub, but for now, I am done.

Okay, end rant.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Apr 26, 2012)

I emailed saying that I thought it was bullshit that I was getting charged on Saturday when my box hadn't even shipped yet, and they suspended my account for me so that I can re-sub after I get my box if I want to. +1 for Sindulge.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed saying that I thought it was bullshit that I was getting charged on Saturday when my box hadn't even shipped yet, and they suspended my account for me so that I can re-sub after I get my box if I want to. +1 for Sindulge.


 Ehhh, while responding counts, you could have done that yourself in your profile so they weren't really doing anything special, imo.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 26, 2012)

I got my bag today.... Once again it's not bad, but it seems like they don't pay ANY attention to your consultation AT ALL.





I got:

~Full size Pixi Nail Polish in No. 11 - It's like a light blue based pink color. It's actually kind of pretty.

~(2) Pop Face Magnet primer foil packets - There actually seems to be enough in each pouch for 2 uses, I might do what others said and pour them into an empty jar from a previous sample.

~Pencil Me In eyeliner in Emerald City - This is actually really pretty and it goes on smoothly. I have never tried a green liner before but this is such a pretty dark green color that I will wear it.

~Indie Lee Lemongrass Body Lotion - I LOVE the smell of lemongrass so I am actually excited about this. It's a 2oz sample, so not a bad size, and will fit in my purse nicely.

and the final item, which is the reason I am saying that they don't listen to the consultations.

Youngblood Eye Impact Quick Recovery Eye Cream. I DID ask to try Youngblood products but this is the _EXACT SAME EYE CREAM _I received in my first bag. What frustrates me the most is that Alex asked me TWICE what I received in my first bag, and I told her I received this both times. Well, what happened? I got it again. Seriously?? I am not going to pay a company to send me the same item twice in a row after I told them that I already received it.

BLAH!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 26, 2012)

And how many times do we have to see the eyeliner, pixi, pop, and youngblood?


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah, I realized that when I went into my account to check to see if it was suspended and IT WASN'T 






Ugh, what a bunch of crap. Not to mention, the boxes look like they're worth about $2. What a crock.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Ehhh, while responding counts, you could have done that yourself in your profile so they weren't really doing anything special, imo.


----------



## Caryatid (Apr 26, 2012)

I got my second one, which was free because I had been less than pleased about my first bag.

I received...

Indie Lee Coconut Citrus Body Scrub

Skone Cosmetics Nectar Lipgloss (almost empty -- intentionally? not sure)

Pixi Nail Polish in #11 - Light pink. I don't wear pinks... oh well, that's what my blog sale is for?

YoungBlood High Def Powder - Translucent (This time they got me a color I could actually wear. Yay!)

Pixi Eye Shadow - Champagne Glow (This is actually a really pretty color and a full size solo shadow.)

I'll have to consider if they get another month. This was better than last time, at least.


----------



## Bflopolska (Apr 26, 2012)

Caryatid and BrittneyMarie, when was your last consult? Mine was 4/3, and now I am getting no response to emails about where my shipment is. I'm also not hearing much about scheduled consults now, or am I just imagining this? I thought that initially people were getting scheduled during the last week of March. April is almost over and I'm not hearing a lot of commentary on this. Have people been getting notices to schedule? (edited to correct an autocorrect)


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 26, 2012)

I got my last box today. I don't even feel like typing and or taking a picture because its so blah... I am finally DONE with them. NO THANK YOU.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Apr 26, 2012)

Mine was March 30th. I emailed and didn't get a response, but then I posted on their facebook and they responded pretty quickly to my email. I believe they're taking a month to regroup? They said they would charge me April 28th for May's box, and technically this is March's box, I believe. I could be wrong, though



> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Caryatid and BrittneyMarie, when was your last consult? Mine was 4/3, and now I am getting no response to emails about where my shipment is.
> I'm also not hearing much about scheduled consults now, or am I just imagining this? I thought that initially people were getting scheduled during the last week of March. April is almost over and I'm not hearing a lot of commentary on this. Have people been getting notices to schedule?
> (edited to correct an autocorrect)


----------



## snllama (Apr 26, 2012)

No shipping details yet. Absolute bull. They have one day left to get my box out. They need to stop making promises and not keeping them.


----------



## channelzero (Apr 27, 2012)

My credit card was stolen and had to be replaced a few weeks ago--I'm glad that's the card I used initially with this company. I got an email on the 5th saying they'd ship my bag out within 10 business days, still nothing and it says "Sent to Warehouse" in my account.

I went to cancel and it says my account is suspended...guess they tried to bill me and it didn't go through? I think it's so weird that they wouldn't contact me to let me know about that, but whatever. Good riddance.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

Where do we cancel on the website? I've heard nothing from them and that really sucks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( I'll rejoin as soon as things get more organized.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

Nevermind, found it. If I get a shipping confirmation finally, and a decent package, I'll rejoin. I just refuse to be billed a second time tomorrow with not so much as a shipping confirmation about my second package.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


----------



## Souly (Apr 27, 2012)

My tracking still hasn't moved. Electronic ship info received since April 19th.


----------



## FireNRice (Apr 27, 2012)

I emailed Ami last week about my box since it had been 3 weeks since my consultation and I hadn't heard anything.  Jaivin emailed me back and said my box would ship this week and I would get an email confirmation.  It's been a week and still nothing.  



  I had such high hopes for this company but I guess it's not meant to be.

On another note, I contacted Indie Lee (I was on her page to look up more info about the moisturizing oil I got from Beauty Army) about Sindulge and how working with them has been and it seems like she's been on the rocks about working with them too.  She may not continue working with Sindulge after this.  I wonder how the other sample providers feel about them too?


----------



## Bflopolska (Apr 27, 2012)

About a month or so ago Ferro was really excited to be partnering up with them. I was kind of PO'd with Sindulge last month when Dana told me they hadn't received samples from them yet, and maybe a week later someone posts a picture on this thread showing a Ferro powder. I wonder sometimes if they save the choice goods for certain customers, or just have so many a month that go out with the first shipments.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 27, 2012)

I e-mailed Jaivin yesterday since he said my box would ship "sometime this week" and he replied at 2:13 AM and he said my box would ship today and I would get a shipping conf. sometime on Monday. We'll see. :/ I had high hopes for this company because I absolutely loved my first box.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 27, 2012)

I just got a shipping confirmation from Sindulge, via Stamps.com......    ????????


----------



## channelzero (Apr 27, 2012)

Magically I just got a shipping notice today, also from stamps.com. I guess by "within ten business days" they mean 17 business days but only if you email us multiple times...


----------



## JadedBeauty (Apr 27, 2012)

I just got a shipping notice as well from stamps.com, it says it was delivered first class and will be here in 1 to 3 days...He emailed last night and said he would try to get it here by Monday.


----------



## Souly (Apr 27, 2012)

I got a confirmation from stamps too. Now I have 2 totally different tracking numbers?? I logged onto my account &amp; its suspended not canceled like I did a few days ago. WTF?!?

I thought I was done w/ this company


----------



## channelzero (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a confirmation from stamps too. Now I have 2 totally different tracking numbers?? I logged onto my account &amp; its suspended not canceled like I did a few days ago. WTF?!?
> 
> I thought I was done w/ this company


 Mine says suspended too! Weird.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *channelzero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Mine says suspended too! Weird.


 



> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a confirmation from stamps too. Now I have 2 totally different tracking numbers?? I logged onto my account &amp; its suspended not canceled like I did a few days ago. WTF?!?
> 
> I thought I was done w/ this company


 Mine is supposed to be canceled as well! And I already received my box, so what are they shipping to me????


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 27, 2012)

I got the shipping confirmation as well. As long as I like my box and notice things more organized next month, I'll resubscribe. I'm going to just watch this next month though.


----------



## Amber Barrera (Apr 27, 2012)

I canceled the other day but today I received a shipping confirmation. Weird. I immediately checked the website &amp; am still canceled so that's all I really care about.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Apr 27, 2012)

I also got the shipping confirmation from stamps.com


----------



## snllama (Apr 27, 2012)

Same confirmation from stamps.com

Isn't it possible to generate tracking notifications and and numbers before it is actually placed on the box. I have a feeling they created all of the tracking numbers to appease our anger. Mine does not say that the package is actually in the custody of USPS which to me means that it hasn't shipped.


----------



## cskeiser (Apr 27, 2012)

I received the same shipping info.. I had cancelled my account yesterday, so I went into my account and it still shows as cancelled.  I'm sure hoping that I don't have a $12 charge on my credit card tomorrow....considering I already paid $.01 for this box that "just shipped" that was supposed to be "free" due to their poor first month....


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 28, 2012)

I emailed them first thing Friday morning and never got an email, but got shipping confirmation tonight


----------



## Bflopolska (Apr 28, 2012)

I finally got my shipping confirmation, after multiple emails which received no other response. This will be the decider for me. I was going to give it one more month but my butt hurts too much from this company. This package is going to have to be pretty stellar for me to continue, and I'm not holding my breath. Maybe it's just me, I don't know, but I think I'm being pretty patient in expecting a 72-hour maximum response time to an email. To have them not respond after three is in my estimation a poor example of customer service.


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 28, 2012)

Got my shipping confirmation yesterday from stamps.com as well. Really not happy that I had to pay for this box, but my account is cancelled. I'll be sure to post what I get... when I get it. 

I was quite unhappy with the communication, and I dont know where my box is going right now. My shipping address was my college address, but my billing is my home address. I told them over my consultation that I'd like it to come to what I put as my shipping (because last month it went to home &amp; my parents then pay to ship it down here.... along with some other goodies usually ). But I'm not even sure where its going now because I emailed them concerned about when it was shipping because I move out on Friday to go home for the summer, and wont be returning to the same house next year. Soooo this is a messy situation. He never e-mailed me back on the address that it was shipped to, which is quite annoying. Tracking still says LA, so who knows... good thing I'm not getting my hopes up for the box anyway....


----------



## snllama (Apr 28, 2012)

I dont understand why you are paying. Wasn't april free for all members?

Change your address on usps.com

They can forward all mail that delivers to your old address to your new. And it takes a second  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They forward for a year so you have time to switch everything over and it goes into affect immediately.

https://moversguide.usps.com/icoa/icoa-main-flow.do?execution=e1s1


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 28, 2012)

My package is already in my city. There's a good chance I'll get it today. I'll let you all know what I get.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

Like I said, if it's good, and I see service get faster this month, I'll resubscribe.


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dont understand why you are paying. Wasn't april free for all members?
> 
> ...


 That just made my life SO much easier!

My penny month was March, and was charged $12.00 in the beginning of April. I hope it wasnt free for all members or I'm not going to be a happy camper!


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Apr 28, 2012)

Yeah, I got a penny month and then they sent an email apologizing for being awful and offering another free month



> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## snllama (Apr 28, 2012)

hehe. Im a wealth of ridiculously random facts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Glad I could help. 

And yeah I got an email telling me that my April box was free (I paid a penny in March) because of the terrible service. :-/

and congrats on being done with the school year! I'm assuming? Im so jealous! I've got two weeks.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 28, 2012)

I got my first month for a penny and got the same email that my second month would be free too


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 29, 2012)

Well, it looks like my Sindulge will be here probably tomorrow...I'm really curious since I skipped the "consultation" and told them to just send me whatever, lol...


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Apr 29, 2012)

Mine should be here tomorrow, too. The only thing I said was that I'd like to see some makeup, but no brown eyeliner


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 29, 2012)

I have absolutely zero hopes for it, especially after last month. But it's still fun to get something in the mail.


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hehe. Im a wealth of ridiculously random facts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Glad I could help.
> 
> ...


 I checked my bank statement, and was in fact charged for April. How would you go about contacting them, asking them why some members received the month for free?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 30, 2012)

> I have absolutely zero hopes for it, especially after last month. But it's still fun to get something in the mail.


 My thoughts exactly. And once I get my box, they will be receiving a very well thought out email from me. I have been writing it for weeks.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 30, 2012)

I did get it today, and it is actually quite a bit better than last month's for me...four items, two appear to be full sized.

I received:

Pixi Nail Color (full size, I believe) in a shimmery chocolately brown

  Pixi Fairy Light solo eyeshadow in Champagne Glow (full size)   Skone Cosmetics Eye Light sample in Bronze Gold (pretty, though it got all over everything)   Youngblood Eye Impact Quick Recovery Eye Cream


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Apr 30, 2012)

I got the same eye shadow, the nail polish in pink, a purple "me" eyeliner, and two foil packets of the "pop" face primer, which I got last time and didn't care for


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

Ehhh, that's decent for a penny, but i'm tired of these brands! People complain about beauty army's lack of brands but this is so much worse.


----------



## zoemarie876 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did get it today, and it is actually quite a bit better than last month's for me...four items, two appear to be full sized.
> 
> ...


 Oh they added a card. That's kind of nice, and these are good products, but very similar to what others got last time. But as long as you like them that's all that matters  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did you scan that code thing?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 30, 2012)

Yeah. I actually like all of these things (though I wish I'd gotten a color eye liner, not a big polish person), but I won't be keeping Sindulge. Still think the concept is awesome but I think they launched too soon.  I am just happy I got some makeup, as that's all I wanted last time and I got none.


----------



## snllama (Apr 30, 2012)

My shipping still hasn't moved. I dont they've even made my box yet.

Your bag wasn't too bad, lots of pixi, but good sized samples.


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 30, 2012)

3 Products

Pixi Polish - In a fall/winter color Pixi Shadow - Shimmer Champagne - a VERY frosty pink (looks more nude in the pan, swatches a light pink) Cosmetic Me Liner - Emerald City, its alright. Not super soft to apply but not too hard either. 

 

  
Got my box... underwhelming to say the least.


----------



## Souly (Apr 30, 2012)

I wonder why you only got 3 products? I would complain especially since you paid. Mine is supposed to be here today.



> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 3 Products
> 
> ...


----------



## Souly (Apr 30, 2012)

[email protected]  He usually responds quickly.


----------



## FireNRice (Apr 30, 2012)

My box is supposedly out for delivery today.  I was pretty specific when I had my consult with Ami but we'll see what I get.


----------



## JadedBeauty (Apr 30, 2012)

I was pleasantly surprised, I got every item I asked for in my consultation. I asked for a purple eyeliner, neutral nail polish, body scrub or lotion, and I really wanted a face highlighter. I got the Purple "Me" eyeliner, a Pixi highlighter in champagne glow (it is an eye shadow technically, but I used it today as a highlighter and it worked it great!), the Indie Lee Coconut body scrub and a Pixi nail polish. (I asked for neutral and got a silver glitter top coat, ehh at least I like it). Not bad overall. I will keep the subscription for now, I am hoping that once we all start paying full price it will get better.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Apr 30, 2012)

oh, i forgot i got the indie lee body wash, too. so now i have two of them that i wont use. too much scent for me, lol


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 30, 2012)

I got a very decent box from them today! Will post pictures later tonight. I want to resubscribe because I've had two great boxes now. I just want to make sure business starts running smoother, is all.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 30, 2012)

Definitely happy with my box. If things look like they are going well next month I will absolutely resubscribe. 




 Would have preferred the Indie Lee scrub over that hair conditioner, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 30, 2012)

> oh, i forgot i got the indie lee body wash, too. so now i have two of them that i wont use. too much scent for me, lol


 Oh my gosh I would pay you for those!


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh I would pay you for those!


 PM'ed you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Apr 30, 2012)

You paid the full 12 bucks for that? Sheesh! I'm sorry, thats horrible. 



> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 3 Products
> 
> ...


----------



## snllama (Apr 30, 2012)

Did your tracking numbers update during your shipping? Of course mine still has not had anything but 'electronic info received.'


----------



## FireNRice (Apr 30, 2012)

Just opened my box.





Cover FX Setting FX Translucent Mineral Setting Powder in Light (I guess this makes my box a really good value, but I think it's gonna be too light for my skin tone.  Plus, I don't really use setting powders.)

Skone Cosmetics Bronze Gold Eye Light (There's barely anything in this, is everyone else's like that too?)

Pencil Me In eye accent pencil in Meteor (I asked for brightly colored eyeliner.  




)

Pixi Nail Polish in No. 23 (This is the only thing that matched what I asked for - bright nail polish)

Also, it looks like based on the card I should have gotten the Pixi Fairy Light eyeshadow everyone else has been getting but I didn't.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 30, 2012)

Mine too and it "shipped" Friday, if that was the case, it would be here today.



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did your tracking numbers update during your shipping? Of course mine still has not had anything but 'electronic info received.'


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WarPaint1739* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You paid the full 12 bucks for that? Sheesh! I'm sorry, thats horrible.


 Yeah...





I emailed them. We shall see what they say....


----------



## cskeiser (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow! Another great box for you....I received the same as many others, nail polish - in silver glitter (already received the Essie Set in Stones, so it was eh...), blue eye liner pencil, bronze eye shadow, and the Champagne pixi eye shadow -- at least my daughter was excited for that..)... glad I only paid $.01, even though it should've been free via Sindulge's email... not regretting cancelling this sub.



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Definitely happy with my box. If things look like they are going well next month I will absolutely resubscribe.
> 
> ...


----------



## snllama (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine too and it "shipped" Friday, if that was the case, it would be here today.


 hah okay. glad Im not the only one. Im anxiously checking the tracking. At least Im canceled and dont have to worry about this ever again.


----------



## channelzero (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow! Another great box for you....I received the same as many others, nail polish - in silver glitter (already received the Essie Set in Stones, so it was eh...), blue eye liner pencil, bronze eye shadow, and the Champagne pixi eye shadow -- at least my daughter was excited for that..)... glad I only paid $.01, even though it should've been free via Sindulge's email... not regretting cancelling this sub.


 I got the exact same box. I liked it, but I won't be subscribing until they've got it more together


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FireNRice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just opened my box.
> 
> ...


 I'm kind of jealous of that Setting powder!

I think everyone (except the one that got 3) got 4 products this month, haven't seen anyone with 5 yet? so you probably got the setting powder instead of the shadow, everyone just got the same card, I think.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My shipping still hasn't moved. I dont they've even made my box yet.
> 
> Your bag wasn't too bad, lots of pixi, but good sized samples.


 Yeah, at first I was kind of like "pixi, didn't I get that last month?" but...the two products by pixi I got last month (eye primer and eye pen) were both really good products and I like the shadow as a highlighter, so I'm cool with it!  Do wish I'd gotten a different shade of polish, but oh well.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 30, 2012)

So you guys think it is getting better? Seems like the same brands over and over. But I really like my Youngblood stuff. And all this make up is making want to sign back up.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So you guys think it is getting better? Seems like the same brands over and over. But I really like my Youngblood stuff. And all this make up is making want to sign back up.


 It's still hard to tell. This bag is better for ME, personally, because last month I asked for colorful makeup and I got two primers, a face cream, fake eyelashes, and a black eyeliner.   The face primer was useless for me as I don't wear foundation, which I told them...I also dislike fake eyelashes. I ended up loving the liner, BUT I don't get what part of "I just want lots of color" translated to "Okay, some primers, some skincare, and a black liner", lol.

This month, a full sized shadow and polish and a sample shadow and eye cream is a much better fit for me. It is still mostly the same brands, but I don't mind that too much because I had never tried pixi before and I do like the brand, so far.

I think they took on too many subscribers before they were ready and just had a limited amount of products and got overwhelmed and behind, to be honest.  Hopefully they'll pull things together. I 'm not going to stick around right now, but if the next couple of months are good and they start having a better variety of products, I may sign up again.  I like the idea of true personalization, I just don't think they have the means to do that yet.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 30, 2012)

Also, I've just looked at Skone Cosmetics (who I got the little shadow sample from) and they sound like a cool company.  I'm going to try the bronze gold I got as liner tomorrow, and if I like it, I may try some more of their products sometime.


----------



## ladygrey (May 1, 2012)

After seeing what some of you ladies got, I'm really wanting to sign back up. I'm going to watch this sub for now, just because I think it has potential to be really awesome. It took awhile to get my stuff and the consultation was a bit of a hassle, but Jaivin and Ami were super nice and helpful throughout the whole process. It seems like they launched and took on too many subscribers before they were ready, but I'm rooting for them to get things under control and make this thing a success.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 1, 2012)

I'm really hoping Sindulge does well too. I really love the concept and Ami and Jaivin have been wonderful anytime I've needed them. I'm definitely interested in signing back up for the month of June if May goes great. They've done really great with my boxes two months in a row. This month it was just cutting it way too close to being billed again with no shipping notice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (May 1, 2012)

I got my bag today. I just cancelled my subscription. I just don't see anything special with what I'm getting.

I got:

Pixi Nail Colour in Silver Glitter (there was dried silver glitter on the cap... was this opened?!)

Pixi Fairy Light Solo in No.2 Champagne Glow: Pretty!

Pencil Me In Eye Accent Pencil in Denim: Boo I told them I wanted brown... after their mess up last month, too!

Skone Cosmetics in Bronze Gold Eye Light: What the hell is this?



​ 
The container from Skone Cosmetics barely has anything in it, just a few balls of something... what the hell is it? Honestly when I opened it, I thought immediately of turds. It is just clumped up. After I swatched it, it is actually a pretty color. Why is it all balled up like that though? It also got all over the place.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 1, 2012)

LOL. It's just a loose shadow, not uncommon for them to clump up a bit, as long as the clumps aren't hard.  Mine got all over the place too.  At first I was a little sad that there didn't look like much in it, it really is a pretty standard shadow sample size, I guess. (When I smooshed it around to get it less clumpy, it looked like about the same amount I got in the sample baggies from GDE, for example).   

For those of you who said "WHO??" about Skone like I did, I looked up Skone Cosmetics and I like that they are a small company started and possibly run by one woman, and they focus on healthy ingredients...I like the look of the different kinds of shadows. They could definitely use some help with their sample packaging, though!


----------



## FireNRice (May 1, 2012)

I just got the shipping notice from Sindulge for the box I received yesterday 



 







> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, at first I was kind of like "pixi, didn't I get that last month?" but...the two products by pixi I got last month (eye primer and eye pen) were both really good products and I like the shadow as a highlighter, so I'm cool with it!  Do wish I'd gotten a different shade of polish, but oh well.


 I doubt I'll use the Setting powder.  It's up for trade if you're interested =]  And also, that makes sense that I only got 4.  I was just thinking about how BB and MyGlam give you a card with everything in your box.  Couldn't you take your polish to Target to trade colors?  I was gonna try doing that tomorrow.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Autumn Dahy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Pencil Me In Eye Accent Pencil in Denim: Boo I told them I wanted brown... after their mess up last month, too!
I've got the accent pencil in Meteor, I believe it's a brown.  I'll trade it to you if you're interested =]


----------



## Playedinloops (May 1, 2012)

Honestly, I can do better with clearance ends at target and 12 dollars...I'll send you all my paypal address.


----------



## MissMonica (May 1, 2012)

I basically got the same products as everyone else:

Pencil Me In eyeliner in Emerald City (asked not to get anymore colored eyeliners after last month's lavender; ignored.)

Skone Cosmetics in Bronze (pretty color)

Pixie eyeshadow in Champagne (pretty enough)

Pixie nail polish in brown (In both consultations I specifically stated that I do not want, need, or use nail polish because I have gel french manicures done every two weeks.  I could not have been more adament about this--and yet, ignored.)

I think that if not for the consultations, I'd be very happy with this box, just because it's all makeup.  However, I had two consultations and wasn't listened to during either one.  In fact, my details about things that I absolutely did *not *want and would not use were blantently ignored.  For this reason alone, I canceled this morning.  I think that this could be a great service -- as long as you assume your consultation is a waste of time, or just don't schedule a consultation.


----------



## snllama (May 1, 2012)

I just got a shipping notification from sindulge, but the tracking number still hasn't budged. It better be handed off to USPS by the end of the day...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 1, 2012)

That would be fun!!



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honestly, I can do better with clearance ends at target and 12 dollars...I'll send you all my paypal address.


 I did too, I am SO annoyed. It was "shipped" on the 27th and the tracking number on the email they just sent me says it wasn't shipped until the 28th and wasn't even picked up/dropped off until the 30th. UGH! I only paid March 25th!



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got a shipping notification from sindulge, but the tracking number still hasn't budged. It better be handed off to USPS by the end of the day...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FireNRice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got the shipping notice from Sindulge for the box I received yesterday
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Probably, but the nearest Target is now like an hour's drive away. I miss Target so much! :'(  In fact, the ONLY places that sell makeup in this town are Walmart, CVS, and Walgreens...I think that's why I'm so hooked on sub boxes!


 Oh god, I refuse to move that far away from a Target ever. I live within walking distance...along with tj maxx, marshall's, ross, sally beauty supply, ulta, wal-greens, etc. Its terrible and amazing all at once.


----------



## Souly (May 1, 2012)

My tracking from the 27th hasn't moved. The package they sent off the 19th came yesterday. I think they accidently sent an extra? I'm not sure why I'm getting 2 within a week of each other.



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got a shipping notification from sindulge, but the tracking number still hasn't budged. It better be handed off to USPS by the end of the day...


----------



## Souly (May 1, 2012)

Not bad. I asked for eye cream &amp; polish.

OPI - yodel me on your cell - FS

Youngblood - eye impact

la prairie - cellular eye contour cream

me - eye liner in emerald city

l'occitane = shampooing conditioner


----------



## amberlamps (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That looks like a great one! What is the OPI color? It's pretty. And I don't think I have a blue like that so I should probably get one.


----------



## Souly (May 1, 2012)

Its pretty. Its a darker teal metallic color called yodel me on my cell. I already cancelled but I really like this box.



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That looks like a great one! What is the OPI color? It's pretty. And I don't think I have a blue like that so I should probably get one.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 1, 2012)

> Not bad. I asked for eye cream &amp; polish. OPI - yodel me on your cell - FS Youngblood - eye impact la prairie - cellular eye contour cream me - eye liner in emerald city l'occitane = shampooing conditioner


 That polish is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Souly (May 1, 2012)

March 25th!?! That is unacceptable. Its this kind of crap that makes me want to stay away. I hope it comes soon &amp; doesn't suck.



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That would be fun!!
> 
> I did too, I am SO annoyed. It was "shipped" on the 27th and the tracking number on the email they just sent me says it wasn't shipped until the 28th and wasn't even picked up/dropped off until the 30th. UGH! I only paid March 25th!


----------



## luckylilme (May 1, 2012)

Does anyone know if the code for the first mouth for a penny still works? I want to give them a try but I want to dip my big toe in first.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 1, 2012)

> March 25th!?! That is unacceptable. Its this kind of crap that makes me want to stay away. I hope it comes soon &amp; doesn't suck.


 Yup! Had my consultation on March 28th and like everyone else, was told "it will ship in 10 days" or "it will ship next week", they could send me a new BMW in this box and it wouldn't redeem them. I would say run!


----------



## xlinds15x (May 1, 2012)

So I got an e-mail back from Jaivin. I do stand corrected and was only charge $0.01, never got an email about it and could have SWORN my bank said $12.00 from Sindulge. I'm going to look further into that, as I could only search on my phone quickly.

Second, according to Jaivin I should have received the Skone Cosmetics. Basically got an "oh well" message saying that they put 4 items in my bag. I'm guessing the little elf at the post office opened my box, opened the bag, took it out, put it back perfectly, and went on with its day. No offer to send out what was missing, just an apology. Which I guess is good enough? =/



> Iâ€™m sorry that you were not satisfied with your box.  We included 4 samples in your package and I am not sure how you only got three items.  You should have also received a Skone cosmetics eye shadow in the package.  If this was not included, I sincerely apologize for this.


 
For a penny, I do like the Pixi as a highlight, the polish I will probably put up for trade, and I may find a way to play with the green eyeliner if I can get it to not hurt my eye when applying...

But goodbye, and good riddance Sindulge. PS I appreciate the USPS tracking in my inbox this morning after I received my box yesterday!


----------



## snllama (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *luckylilme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if the code for the first mouth for a penny still works? I want to give them a try but I want to dip my big toe in first.


 DONT, its not even worth a penny!


----------



## Marshie (May 1, 2012)

I totally agree. But I have to admit that I am a bit bitter that I got 3 crappy tiny samples, was a refused a free May bag and now it seems girls are getting full size samples. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hate Sindulge.



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> DONT, its not even worth a penny!


----------



## channelzero (May 1, 2012)

So I got an email saying I was charged on the card that I had to cancel and replace a few weeks ago. My account said suspended so I was not expecting them to try and charge...what the heck does suspended mean then? The invoice also said it was shipped and shows a tracking number (with no data available).

I emailed them to explain what happened with the card and expressed my disappointment in the communication and shipping times for April. On the 8th I was told 10 business days, and I got tracking information on the 27th. I said that I would wait to resubscribe until things were moving more smoothly on their end. Hopefully I'll hear back pretty quickly.


----------



## brandyboop (May 1, 2012)

Got my box:





ME eyeliner in Brownie

Pixi nail color (I can't find the name, but it's silver sparkle)

Pixi eye color in Fairy Light Solo

Skone Cosmetics Bronze Gold Eye Light

It's okay, but nothing I would have really picked.  I didn't get my consult until after this arrived.  I'm giving it one more month.


----------



## AsianGirl (May 1, 2012)

Um ... I'm really confused. People are receiving boxes in April but when I wrote Sindulge around 17Apr this is what Jaivin said:

[SIZE=11pt]Thank you for contacting us.  We are delaying all second month subscriptions to May 1.  The cancellation you see was an error in our system as the order was generated prematurely.  You will see a charge for your next shipment on May 1, and it will be for $0.01 only for our accounting purposes.  [/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Please let me know if I can be of further assistance.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Regards,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Jaivin Karnani[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]



[/SIZE]
I had a weird 'cancelled' order for my April box, which said something about unable to charge my Paypal (but my payment method is via CC), I wrote to ask what is going on with my April box and got that reply.

It is OBVIOUS that not "all second month" subs have been pushed til today. I wrote Jaivin back letting him know that a handful of people have already gotten their second box and I'm wondering what is going on with my box.

What I really would like to know is what is going on with Sindulge? Really people, it is NOT that hard to put samples in a box and send them out. And please respond to your customers truthfully. Don't say that boxes are delayed until May 1st and then release boxes to some people and not others.


----------



## brandyboop (May 1, 2012)

@AsianGirl.  Mine was a total surprise.  I'm not sure what is going on with Sindulge.


----------



## zoemarie876 (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AsianGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Um ... I'm really confused. People are receiving boxes in April but when I wrote Sindulge around 17Apr this is what Jaivin said:
> 
> ...


 


I got one at the begin of April, but I'm apparently not going to be billed again until Jun 1st, so I guess I won't be getting anything for May? I'm kind of disappointed because my first one wasn't bad and I wanted to see what they would send me with out a consultation.


----------



## channelzero (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AsianGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What I really would like to know is what is going on with Sindulge? Really people, it is NOT that hard to put samples in a box and send them out. And please respond to your customers truthfully. Don't say that boxes are delayed until May 1st and then release boxes to some people and not others.


 Thats really my issue, too. I can handle delays, but please give me realistic expectations up front.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 1, 2012)

That's the whole problem with this company.  Yes, they seem to have taken on too many subscribers too soon, but when it comes down to it, the whole problem is COMMUNICATION.  If things are going to be delayed, tell us.  If you can't send us the things we say we want in our consultation, tell us.  Yes, people might be annoyed, but not nearly as annoyed as they're going to be if they feel like they're being strung along or lied to.

I actually like the products I received this month and if not for the terrible service issues so far, I probably would keep the sub.  It's sad when that happens!


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (May 1, 2012)

I had my consultation on March 27th. I got my box today. I received: NYX Matte black eyeliner Pixi champagne shadow Pixi ugly bronze nail polish And the bronze eyeshadow powder sample It's better than my last box...I don't think I necessarily need another black eyeliner, they sent me one last month but then again...it will be used im sure. I'm going to try to exchange that nail polish...I'm so not a fan of dark colors like that. The eyeshadow is pretty but I do have a lot of light pale shades...I wish I could exchange this but there was no box. And the powder eyeshadow is pretty. This month was much better. But I wouldn't spend $12 on this sub. I have a hard enough time doing it with beauty army. Even though myglam is always a gamble, I always end up loving something in my bag each month. With Sindulge I just feel like who KNOWS what they are goin to get? It will be very interesting to see what happens when the next boxes go out


----------



## Meghan Leigh (May 2, 2012)

I was just wondering about all of this today, glad you got an answer from them.  I wonder if they are going to charge me again. As of today it still only shows the cancelled April.



> Originally Posted by *AsianGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Um ... I'm really confused. People are receiving boxes in April but when I wrote Sindulge around 17Apr this is what Jaivin said:
> 
> ...


----------



## sleepykat (May 2, 2012)

> Oh god, I refuse to move that far away from a Target ever. I live within walking distance...along with tj maxx, marshall's, ross, sally beauty supply, ulta, wal-greens, etc. Its terrible and amazing all at once.


 Wow. I have similar too-much-available-to-me issues. Translation: impossible to stay on a no-buy.


----------



## Meghan Leigh (May 2, 2012)

Hey y'all. This is what I got last month.  I also was charged and then canceled in April.

http://youtu.be/Ig_gdjSrQ9g


----------



## sleepykat (May 2, 2012)

> Not bad. I asked for eye cream &amp; polish. OPI - yodel me on your cell - FS Youngblood - eye impact la prairie - cellular eye contour cream me - eye liner in emerald city l'occitane = shampooing conditioner


 That's a nice set of samples!


----------



## Bflopolska (May 2, 2012)

I was billed again a penny, on 4/30. However, I have not received the notice to schedule a consult yet, and based on my own experience and stuff I've read here, I think I should have by now. Have they abandoned this colossal buttpain? Part of me hopes so; it's a nice concept but too hard to handle especially for a start-up.

I guess I got what most of everyone else got: the Pixi silver glitter polish (fine for when I want to get in touch with my inner teen), Pixi Champagne shadow (actually quite pretty), a Youngblood finishing powder and Indie Lee lemongrass lotion (which I want to drink, it smells so good.) The wrapping on the shadow makes it look like it was once part of a Pixi collection of some kind, like one of those little makeup bags they had on special at Target with a few choice pieces inside.


----------



## snllama (May 2, 2012)

I never received a notification to set up my next consultation. You have to set it up yourself :-/

My bag has still not moved...


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (May 2, 2012)

I never got a notice to set up my consultations either.


----------



## Bflopolska (May 2, 2012)

Last month I had received a notice to set up my consult. Maybe it has to do with the timing a person joined?


----------



## eclipsechick08 (May 2, 2012)

I got my box in today. Indie Lee body wash, the same Pixi glitter polish, and the same two eye shadows. Putting this one on the back burner for a while so I can just watch. Especially considering I asked for a scrub, not a wash, hair items (got none), blush, and a cuticle or nail strengthener.


----------



## MakeupA (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my box in today. Indie Lee body wash, the same Pixi glitter polish, and the same two eye shadows. Putting this one on the back burner for a while so I can just watch. Especially considering I asked for a scrub, not a wash, hair items (got none), blush, and a cuticle or nail strengthener.


 Is the Indie Lee body wash the same scent as the scrub?


----------



## eclipsechick08 (May 2, 2012)

> IsÂ the IndieÂ LeeÂ body wash the same scent as the scrub?


 The wash is lemongrass and citrus while the scrub is coconut and citrus. I actually really love the eyeshadows. The Skone one is so vibrant.


----------



## Amber Barrera (May 2, 2012)

I got my box today &amp; received:

Pixi silver sparkle nail polish

Me brown eyeliner

Skone eyeshadow

Pixi champagne eyeshadow

Not bad for a penny. I like both of the eye shadows &amp; told Alex during my consult that I only wear brown eyeliners, if I wear any at all, so I'm glad she listened there. The nail polish will probably go up on my trade thread because I already have a few like it.

I'm just glad to finally be done with this company! Maybe I will come back in 6 months when they have their stuff together better. I'm looking to move in the next couple of months so every dollar I can save is better anyways!


----------



## Fluttershy (May 2, 2012)

I can't believe this company lied to a few people and told them that they were cancelling all subscriptions until May.  Obviously, that is untrue as I received a bag in March AND a bag in April.  I wonder why Jaivin (sp?) would tell people that - he seems to have some really bad business sense.  Ugh.  That would make me incredibly pissed off that they lied to me.


----------



## Bflopolska (May 2, 2012)

I cannot set up a consultation on the site, yet it appears that my account is still active!


----------



## AsianGirl (May 3, 2012)

Just received this email from Jaivin:

[SIZE=11pt]I apologize but the system skipped your payment for the month. You can resubscribe and I will refund back the $11.99 as your second bag was promised as free. I apologize for the inconvenience this has caused.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Regards,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Jaivin Karnani[/SIZE]

What?! Last time I checked this was what he wrote to me, on 17Apr, when I asked why my April box said 'Cancelled':

[SIZE=11pt]Thank you for contacting us.  We are delaying all second month subscriptions to May 1.  The cancellation you see was an error in our system as the order was generated prematurely.  You will see a charge for your next shipment on May 1, and it will be for $0.01 only for our accounting purposes.  [/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Please let me know if I can be of further assistance.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Regards,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Jaivin Karnani[/SIZE]


And he had sent this to me YESTERDAY:

[SIZE=11pt]We are working on your second month box and will send you an order confirmation once it is ready.  You can schedule your consultation at that time.  You have not been billed for a second box as of yet, so you can disregard that order that is marked as cancelled in your account history.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]I apologize for any inconvenience caused.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Regards,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Jaivin Karnani[/SIZE]


So basically I got the 'don't worry everything is fine, box is just delayed' to 'oh we are preparing everything' to all of a sudden ... 'Please re-subscribe because we messed up?!?!'

I wrote back:

What happened to the situation you described more than 3 weeks ago?

  Now I've been UNSUBSCRIBED?! This is not professional at all.
 
I really think you should sort out the membership issue from your end, and send my second box ASAP.

 
And as I was composing this rant, Jaivin replies:
  [SIZE=11pt]You have not been unsubscribed.  I apologize for the issue and will get your samples out tomorrow.  Your next billing will occur on June 1.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Regards,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Jaivin Karnani[/SIZE]

What is going on with Sindulge? Are they TRYING to piss people off so they would subscribe?? I am definitely unsubbing as soon as this 'free' box is received.


----------



## snllama (May 3, 2012)

I want to be done with this company! Im so ready to write my final review! My package has still not moved.

https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction?qtc_tLabels1=9400111201080436977618

such bs


----------



## zadidoll (May 4, 2012)

I know Sindulge officials are keeping an eye on this thread. My advise to them, which is the same I gave to MyGlam, is that you keep track of the replies you send out to the customer. That complaint a few posts above shows that while the same person is handling accounts that person is NOT going over previous questions and/or is not making note of their previously reply. BAD customer service in my book.


----------



## ArmyWife217 (May 5, 2012)

Okay here is my final notice. I'm officially cancelling my subscription after this next box..or bag w.e. After what I received in mine it really isn't worth my $12 when I can go buy it at walmart for cheaper.. Today my purple eyeliner was out of product 1/4 the way down the pencil..the rest was wood!! what a rip off! Plus an empty broken container.. I usually don't get pissed off but this is upsetting. I've summed down all my subscriptions to my top 3..Green Grab Bag, Sample Society, and Beauty Army. Those are the 3 I'm keeping and sindulge is now off my sub list..I cancelled my sindulge sub but they still charged my card!! So I had to call my bank and everything...total waste of time and money!


----------



## ageofanxiety (May 6, 2012)

Do you guys think that if you were told your April box/bag would be free but never got an April box then the May one will be? Or should I just give up. lol


----------



## Souly (May 6, 2012)

I would email them. [email protected]


----------



## redhotlavagirl (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fluttershy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't believe this company lied to a few people and told them that they were cancelling all subscriptions until May.  Obviously, that is untrue as I received a bag in March AND a bag in April.  I wonder why Jaivin (sp?) would tell people that - he seems to have some really bad business sense.  Ugh.  That would make me incredibly pissed off that they lied to me.


 This IS really strange and just bad business. Don't companies know that people review their boxes and companies as a whole? If you like to members, people will find out. I received a March and an April box. I liked both of them. But reading about all these customer service issues really makes me skeptical about the company. It's now on my, "try for another month, and see what happens" list. [insert deity of choice here] help me if this turns into another GGG fiasco.


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (May 8, 2012)

I don't even care anymore - I am just cancelling. My box was terrible.


----------



## snllama (May 8, 2012)

I've given up getting my box. I don't care what they say there is no way that my package was entered successfully into the USPS system. Slapping on a tracking number and sending on confirmations before you actually hand it over to the mail carrier is absolutely shit. Nobody from Sindulge has replied back to my email either. Absolute worst service ever.


----------



## zadidoll (May 8, 2012)

We've received a complaint from a Sindulge rep due to some of the posts made - specifically copies of the emails sent out and posting of their phone #s. According to the complaint made at the bottom of all the emails they sent is this:



> CONFIDENTIALITY NOTICE: This communication with its contents may contain confidential and/or legally privileged information. It is solely for the use of the intended recipient(s) and may not be reproduced without the express written consent of the sender. Unauthorized interception, review, use or disclosure is prohibited and may violate applicable laws including the Electronic Communications Privacy Act. If you are not the intended recipient, please contact the sender and destroy all copies of the communication.


 Unfortunately for them under most state and Federal privacy and/or confidentiality laws in order to enforce that BOTH parties must be in agreement to a confidentiality contract BEFORE hand. You can't just stick that in an email and expect the other person to agree to it automatically. The other person HAS to have the "I agree" or "I do NOT agree" option. If they agree THEN can that clause be enforced. It's the same with recording phone calls. In my state you have to have consent of both parties involved not just one. The young lady who is studying law can probably tell you exactly what law it is that requires both parties consent I just remember that in my state BOTH parties must consent to something otherwise it can't be enforced.

The other thing I don't understand is why are the phones # so secretive. It's a company open to the public, right? I just don't get why a customer/subscriber has to jump hoops to get into contact with these people. Yes it reminds me of MyGlam but in MyGlam's case they actually do not have a phone # that's 1-415-MYGLAM while with Sindulge they do have a phone number that's their area code plus SINDULGE.

Too many of the newer beauty boxes all seem to be in it for a quick buck rather than actual providing subscribers aka CUSTOMERS quality service and product.

My advice to those who are either not getting their boxes yet are still being charged is to contact the FTC along with your state's Attorney General's Office and the California Attorney General's office as they're really the only ones that can do something about it. Also call your bank and dispute any charges. For those getting broken items and Sindulge is NOT correcting the problem you can also dispute the charge with your bank or credit card.

For the price you're paying with this company, as an outsider looking in, I don't think they're worth the money. Personally I'd rather get a 2nd Birchbox account then spend my money on a company where it takes forever to get a consultation much less the actual product. I also rather not do business with a company that rather go around demanding posts be removed than actually dealing with legitimate customer complaints.

Unfortunately, I will remove the phone number simply because it is violating our Terms of Service since the rep from Sindulge has said one of the phone numbers is a personal cell phone #.


----------



## MakeupA (May 8, 2012)

Lol who knew we'd not only learn about beauty products and services, but also a little law and consumer rights on makeuptalk too!


----------



## Souly (May 8, 2012)

They have the nerve to complain about us? Whah


----------



## Playedinloops (May 8, 2012)

How did we even find that number? I thought it was at the top of their website or something, or at least it used to be iirc. So weird...for a company not to have a phone number.


----------



## zadidoll (May 9, 2012)

MyGlam also does not have a phone number. I have the phone numbers of a few staff members there but of course those are indeed personal cell phone #s which I can't share. Still, I've always found it odd in companies that don't have phone numbers. Does Beauty Army have a public phone number?


----------



## ArmyWife217 (May 9, 2012)

Just did my last consult with christina it was alright...i did add that i had an empty container last time. I asked for all specific makeup items and no skincare because i'm pregnant so...we'll see what happens this time. I couldn't help but be frustrated.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> MyGlam also does not have a phone number. I have the phone numbers of a few staff members there but of course those are indeed personal cell phone #s which I can't share. Still, I've always found it odd in companies that don't have phone numbers. Does Beauty Army have a public phone number?


 Not that I see...but it's weird! I guess I just assume...since I answer the phones at my work lol...bb has a number, little black bag has a number. I always assumed that a phone number was required to register as a legit company or something.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not that I see...but it's weird! I guess I just assume...since I answer the phones at my work lol...bb has a number, little black bag has a number. I always assumed that a phone number was required to register as a legit company or something.


I just found their incorporation listing in California. It looks like you don't have to public numbers listed in CA

Entity Name: SINDULGE, INC. Entity Number: C3409910 Date Filed: 09/02/2011 Status: ACTIVE Jurisdiction: CALIFORNIA Entity Address: 578 WASHINGTON BLVD, #687 Entity City, State, Zip: MARINA DEL REY CA 90292 Agent for Service of Process: CHRISTINA MARRALE Agent Address: 578 WASHINGTON BLVD, #687 Agent City, State, Zip: MARINA DEL REY CA 90292


----------



## snllama (May 10, 2012)

I emailed them about my package that they told me was shipped on 4/28. So now I got an email from them saying my package was only mailed today after I complained...


----------



## Playedinloops (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed them about my package that they told me was shipped on 4/28. So now I got an email from them saying my package was only mailed today after I complained...


 lol, WHAT are they doing? Such a mess.


----------



## zadidoll (May 10, 2012)

Yikes! That reminds me of GoGo Girlfriend! Remember how many members were getting emails from them saying boxes were shipped on such and such date only for the boxes never to have been sent?


----------



## snllama (May 10, 2012)

At least this time the tracking finally updated and its in the hands of USPS!


----------



## Jen Ray (May 17, 2012)

I was soo happy with my first box when I got it on 3/23... I had my second consultation 3 weeks ago today. I emailed asking when it will be shipped.. they said they ship once a month and it would be sent out by the end of the month? So what happened to my April Box? So weird... I understand they are grow through growing pains but, just tell me what to expect and do what you say you are going to do. I LOVE the boxes when I get them... it just seems to be so much work to get them.....


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At least this time the tracking finally updated and its in the hands of USPS!


 Did you ever get it?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jen Ray* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was soo happy with my first box when I got it on 3/23... I had my second consultation 3 weeks ago today. I emailed asking when it will be shipped.. they said they ship once a month and it would be sent out by the end of the month? So what happened to my April Box? So weird... I understand they are grow through growing pains but, just tell me what to expect and do what you say you are going to do. I LOVE the boxes when I get them... it just seems to be so much work to get them.....


 They seem to have skipped April for some members, and not for others. Blah.


----------



## Caryatid (May 18, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I only got my April box because I went to the founder of the company and witched.


----------



## snllama (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you ever get it?


 Sorry I did! I got it a few days ago. Im not excited at all and I cant remember what I talked about with her but Im positive it was not about anything I got.

*Aveda bath bar* (small bar of nice smelling soap, I dont use bar soap so this will be up for grabs)

*skone super gloss in super nectar* has carmine listed in the may contain section, will contact to see if they have a list of which colors contain carmine

*pixi** nail color in silver glitter top coat* i feel like im too old for bright silver glitter nail polish

*pixi eyeshadow in no 2 champagne glow* its a pretty color and i do like the pixi company. 

its really disappointing that it really does look like they just threw together samples and did not take into consideration my consultation. Glad to be done with this company.


----------



## iPretty949 (May 21, 2012)

Help. I just need to understand what is happening.

I signed up for Sindulge and had my consultation on March. According to my account, my first delivery was on March 14. I did receive my bag but I do not remember when it was.

I am now wondering why I do not have April and May box.





I checked my bank transaction, they did not take anything anyways. Is there anybody here who has similar issue like mine?

How do I cancel?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Help. I just need to understand what is happening.
> 
> ...


 I'm just guessing, but in my experience they are not very proactive with this stuff, so if you don't set up your next consultation or email them to state you want to skip it, they probably won't  make or ship your bag. There is a cancel button on the site somewhere.


----------



## iPretty949 (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm just guessing, but in my experience they are not very proactive with this stuff, so if you don't set up your next consultation or email them to state you want to skip it, they probably won't  make or ship your bag. There is a cancel button on the site somewhere.


I see. Thanks!

However, it was on the FAQ's

*Do I have to do the consultation every month?*

Not at all.  We will have your preferences saved, and at the time of your next consultation, you can simply decline and chose the option to just have your bag sent out.

I did not do anything after I received my first bag. So I guess, I will cancel. Might be thinking replacing this expense for BB sub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Im trying to cancel via the FAQ :

*What is your cancellation policy?*

We sure hate to see you go, Log onto your account here to cancel your memberhip.

It did not do anything. I emailed them and will be waiting for feedback.

My account is still active despite I canceled it already.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 21, 2012)

You'll probably be much happier with Birchbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iPretty949 (May 22, 2012)

i do not get why other people got their boxes for April and May when their response to me is like this. Unacceptable!


----------



## AsianGirl (May 23, 2012)

Yea, after the back and forth of no April Box (despite my account listed as being charged for an April Box, then it was Cancelled due to 'Paypal payment' not  going through (even though I pay with a CC and not PayPal), then being told my May box was being sent out next day, only to not receive it for weeks, I finally received it after emailing to complain (and posting some email trails here).... 

I CANCELLED. I emailed them to cancel as I couldn't even be bothered to try and search for the 'Cancel' button on the website.  It is so unfortunate that a great Beauty Box concept like a personal consult followed by a box with items resulting from it, is now tarnished and maimed by the inability of the staff to get their act together and be straight with their communication and box items.

I am slightly curious to see if their 'system' gets better once most subscribers cancel this month after all this back-n-forth, but frankly, it will take A LOT to get me to rejoin Sindulge.  I just hope the business owners learn from this experience and stop promising what they cannot deliver.


----------



## MandyLu13 (May 29, 2012)

wow! was thinking about this since they had the penny promo, but it didn't work on their website anymore and then i read all the crap you guys have been through with this company and I'm thinking .01 maybe wasn't such a good deal, lol. Glad the code doesn't work anymore so I don't have to debate if I should sign up or not!


----------



## EdithS2 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello, I'm new here, and I signed up for Sindulge after reading about it on this thread. I fell in love with the idea behind it, but I'm not sure whether I'll continue or not. I received my second box today. I received the Youngblood primer, Pixi silver nail polish and pink eye shadow already shown on this thread, but also a sample vial of Argan Oil (from Mara Kesh), which I'm pretty pleased with. I told my consultant Ami I love natural products. I got the Indie Lee body scrub in my first box, along with an eye liner, Youngblood eye cream and powder, and Pixi primer. 

I'd feel self-conscious wearing the silver nail polish on my hands, so I think I'll use it for a pedicure. 

The eye shadow is very pretty and looks like it might be used as a blush also. 

I'll probably use the Argan Oil on my face at night - it's what I'm most excited about in my box. 

In general I find with these surprise boxes, I dream about what I would like, since I don't know what's coming, so I always feel a little let down in the end.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi EdithS2!

Welcome! 

I'm glad to hear that you received a box today.  I wasn't sure if Sindulge was still operating.  Since I received my last box several weeks ago I have checked the website a couple times in order to make the appointment for my next consultation, but each time it said that there are no appointments available. 

I totally agree that the consultation idea is great, and I was hoping that once the one cent box and 'free' one cent box months were done and they were actually receiving money, that they would have more samples and send the customers the samples that were discussed during the consultation. 

I want to stick with them, but it is hard to stick with a company with the shaky customer service history that Sindulge has, when there are so many awesome boxes to choose from.  And, since Sindulge doesn't communicate with its customers all the time, the way the other box companies do, I just don't know what is going on with them.

You could read through some of the other threads here to see if you might like to try a different box for a while.  Then, if Sindulge improves, you can sign up again.  I think that is what I might do.


----------



## Fluttershy (Jun 2, 2012)

I guess I'm a glutton for punishment because I'm still with Sindulge..supposedly they are shipping out boxes this week, and we'll receive them next week.  I won't hold my breath though...I think I'll cancel after I receive my 3rd box (if I ever do receive it).  This company says things and then doesn't follow through (total lies).  That is definitely not respectable in my eyes.  I wonder how they're going to build hype back up for their company after so many people cancel due to failed promises from this company.  I think they might actually abandon the company (or file bankruptcy).  That is just a prediction though.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fluttershy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess I'm a glutton for punishment because I'm still with Sindulge..supposedly they are shipping out boxes this week, and we'll receive them next week.  I won't hold my breath though...I think I'll cancel after I receive my 3rd box (if I ever do receive it).  This company says things and then doesn't follow through (total lies).  That is definitely not respectable in my eyes.  I wonder how they're going to build hype back up for their company after so many people cancel due to failed promises from this company.  I think they might actually abandon the company (or file bankruptcy).  That is just a prediction though.


 They're kind of on my $#*% list right now too and for the same reason. I sent an email earlier this week asking where my box is, considering my consult was 5/1, and received a vague response about how boxes will be shipping shortly and they appreciate my patience. If this one (when I do get it) doesn't knock my knickers off they'll be the ones I cancel (it was between Sindulge and Look Bag, but since Timothy really stepped up on getting me a butt-kicking replacement for some damaged goods my esteem for the Look Bag is steadily rising.) I've been wondering about the possibility of their staying in business or not, owing to their deficiencies in service and shipment.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow, so much for "luxury samples"! My box came today with two serums and one cream by ReVive, all single-use; a long vial of argan oil from a place called Mara Kesh Select; Sultry Smoke shadow by Ferro, a nice dark plum-gray that will be great for a night out; and yet another Pixi nail polish, this time in a girl-baby pink color. Except for the Ferro...meh. I'm a big fan of theirs but where I live it's kind of like buying Maybelline, it's made locally so it's readily available. Still, it's nice to get because I do hoard Ferro products and never mind getting one more. As to the rest, the packets are kind of a bummer. I sign on for these services to actually try a product, and these stupid little packets never give an opportunity to gauge how well something works. They're convenient for the gym or pool so I don't have to shlep as much into the locker room, but that's about it. Plus I think this is the fourth Pixi product I've received in less than six weeks! It makes me wonder if something said in another thread is really correct, that some companies use sub services as an excuse to dump old, discontinued, or overstock products. So, who can tell me how to cancel this turkey? It is WAY too much trouble for what I'm getting. This horsepucky of scheduling consultations, taking time out of my workday or rushing home to make sure I do them, together with the nagging feeling my skin and beauty concerns are not being addressed, are all concentrating into a certain area of my behind that gets more and more painful with time. The last consult (actually, at all three of them!) we had discussed sun protection. The only thing in here with an SPF in these three months is a lousy little packet of neck cream! I said I'd give them three months--sayonara.


----------



## EdithS2 (Jun 6, 2012)

After I got a box from Sindulge Friday, I got another one Monday. I had paid for both, but I think my second box was delayed, and they are catching up on my shipments. I had cancelled and restarted as well. My second box had another Youngblood primer, a burgundy Pixi nail polish, a Ferro eye shadow (pretty plum color), another Argan Oil, and three sachets of organic herb tea! I thought the herb tea was interesting as I asked for advice on my skin--I thought it was good that they took a holistic approach for me. The teas are called "Helps." and they are wellness teas.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jun 7, 2012)

I received the below email this morning.  I'm glad they let me know.  Good luck to them!

[SIZE=10.5pt]Sindulge.com is going through some exciting changes in the next few months and will be re-launching in the Fall.  While we can't share all the juicy details, we can tell you that we will be launching with a special celebrity makeup artist on board.  We will be discontinuing our existing sample subscriptions effective immediately and are working on creating a more vibrant experience for you. 

For those members that have subscribed for extended periods, we will be arranging for refunds for the unused months. We thank you for trusting us with your beauty and skincare needs and appreciate you being a part of Sindulge.  Visit Sindulge.com to sign up for updates and be a part of our exciting new referral program.   

All of us at Sindulge are working hard to give you the best Sindulge experience possible.  Thank you once again for giving us the opportunity to serve you.
 
Sincerely,
 
 
Jaivin and Dinesh
Co-Founders[/SIZE]


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 7, 2012)

Not surprised at all that their company failed. Glad to hear they're refunding people for their pre-paid subscriptions but what of those who paid yet haven't received a box yet?


----------



## xiehan (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received the below email this morning.  I'm glad they let me know.  Good luck to them!
> 
> ...


 Definitely not surprised. When I found this forum last week and found out about Sindulge and went to their site, what immediately turned me off was their 'About Us' page. The two co-founders are men, and their backgrounds are in business/finance and tech start-ups. While it does say that thing about Dinesh "being a man but wanting to be stylish", it seems pretty clear that the motivation for starting this business was the opportunity to make a good profit. I wouldn't say they're out to scam you, but they probably saw how well Birchbox is doing (and they are doing VERY well and hiring like CRAZY; I've actually considered going to work for them) and wanted to replicate that success. The consultations are probably an attempt to fill the one gap that Birchbox hasn't quite resolved yet, which is the personalization aspect -- to be a competitive business in an area where someone is already doing very well, you need to offer something new. They also did hire women for the rest of their team. But ultimately a business is a reflection of its leaders, who in this case had no experience in the area where they chose to place their business.

Again, I'm not saying this is a scam. I think the problem is just that because the company was founded by two men and not by men who have worked in the cosmetics/skincare industry, they never could fully understand and relate to our needs. I'm also guessing that because of this lack of experience, they had difficulty establishing contacts with a lot of brands. The "celebrity makeup artist" does seem like a good idea, but when/if they make a comeback, I would still be wary.

When new services like this show up, I'd recommend asking: who started this service, and for what experience or expertise do they have? Who's backing them?


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Definitely not surprised. When I found this forum last week and found out about Sindulge and went to their site, what immediately turned me off was their 'About Us' page. The two co-founders are men, and their backgrounds are in business/finance and tech start-ups. While it does say that thing about Dinesh "being a man but wanting to be stylish", it seems pretty clear that the motivation for starting this business was the opportunity to make a good profit. I wouldn't say they're out to scam you, but they probably saw how well Birchbox is doing (and they are doing VERY well and hiring like CRAZY; I've actually considered going to work for them) and wanted to replicate that success. The consultations are probably an attempt to fill the one gap that Birchbox hasn't quite resolved yet, which is the personalization aspect -- to be a competitive business in an area where someone is already doing very well, you need to offer something new. They also did hire women for the rest of their team. But ultimately a business is a reflection of its leaders, who in this case had no experience in the area where they chose to place their business.
> ...


 MyGlam is co-founded by a man with Michelle Phan. Marcelo operates the day-to-day business while Michelle works on her other projects. This is why MyGlam was hurting in the beginning because Marcelo didn't (doesn't?) understand that we women are VERY picky about our products - even "samples". Thankfully he listened to those of us invited to meet with him and the MyGlam staff which is why changes have been made and are continued to be made. Sindulge refused to listen and even made threats against people - not like the "cease and desist" from Posh Pod but close enough. They didn't want MUT members to be discussing or sharing emails and I emphatically told them that under the law in order to enforce the "you can't share this email" clause they had it had to be agreed upon by BOTH people BEFORE hand.

Personally, unless they listen to subscribers instead of their own pocket books they'll continue to fail. Look at Urban Decay and the China backlash. They had over 535K likes and are down to under 539K 529K right now because they refuse to listen to their customers. With social media being lightening quick bad news does travel fast.


----------



## EdithS2 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm sad about Sindulge, because I thought it was an awesome idea, but too ambitious maybe. I would try them again when they come back. I was disappointed in my boxes as I would have liked more skin care items, but I don't think they had enough products available to really suit everyone. They were always really nice to me personally. I wish them well in their next launch.


----------



## calexxia (Jun 9, 2012)

Y'know, a company being founded by dudes doesn't bother me at all--some of the best makeup/beauty advice I've gotten has BEEN from guys! Maybe the guys I know aren't the norm, but I swear they are pickier about their products than most of the gals I know!


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 9, 2012)

I have absolutely no issue with the fact that Sindulge was being run by men. Max Factor was a real person and very much a man! If I have any problem--if you want to call it that--it's that these two guys are techies, and it doesn't sound like either of them has any measurable background in the beauty and cosmetics industry. So yes, it does look to me like they were hopping on a bandwagon, and a poorly planned one. The consultation was a great concept, I'll give them that. But I think it was hard to get it off the ground, and there was a sense that people we're listening to customers. I felt myself as if someone looked at my name and assumed I'm South Asian with the associated complexion (actually I'm Polish and married an Indian) and threw in makeup that was far too dark for me.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 10, 2012)

I am a little put off that you say the problem is that they're guys. I know it probably wasn't your intentions but as someone said above, some of the biggest brands are founded by men (Mac, nars). I think it's awesome they have degrees in business and financing because that's what RUNS a business. Why shouldn't they have a degree? Who says they were in it to make a quick buck? I think they just weren't prepared for the launch and the amount of people who signed up (my glam anyone) and just couldn't turn it around so now they're taking a break to do the stuff they should have and relaunch. If they didn't want to turn around, they wouldn't offer refunds and just run.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 10, 2012)

I read it that she meant not only are they guys with no experience as female consumers, but that they are guys with no experience in the beauty industry...

*The two co-founders are men, and their backgrounds are in business/finance and tech start-ups.*

I don't think she would have had the same reaction if their backgrounds were marketing at Estee Lauder and brand management at MAC.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 10, 2012)

> I read it that she meant not only are they guys with no experience as female consumers, but that they are guys with no experience in the beauty industry... *The two co-founders are men, and their backgrounds are in business/finance and tech start-ups.*


 That's why they brought in female consumers to run that part of the website.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 10, 2012)

Is that really what those women were? Consumers as opposed to industry professionals?!! That explains a lot of the lack of organization and the inconsistencies!



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's why they brought in female consumers to run that part of the website.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 10, 2012)

> Is that really what those women were? Consumers as opposed to industry professionals?!! That explains a lot of the lack of organization and the inconsistencies!


 I was starting to think one of them was a youngblood rep. If not all of them LOL


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 10, 2012)

I remember that!


----------



## Fluttershy (Jun 12, 2012)

Even if they relaunch, I don't think I'm going to participate with them.  Having some *celebrity to be the face of your company does not entice me in the least.  What entices me is a company who is honest, puts the customer first, doesn't break promises, and will bend over backwards to correct any problem.  Sindulge did none of this!  First off, the fact that they were spewing out lie after lie to customers is not OK in my book.  Telling people they were skipping a whole month yet sending out boxes to other subscibers.  Another  Example: Oh, your box is shipping out this week.  Waiting...oh no box.  Send another email:  OH, we're getting your box out this week!  Wait...still no box.  And then bam:  We're taking a break, and we'll be back in the fall.  WTF?  Why didn't they just say that to me instead of giving me the runaround like I was going to get my last box?  That is absolutely inexcusable and borders on being just downright pernicious.  Don't tell me I'm going to receive something when you know damn well that I wasn't going to get a box or at the very least you were going to just throw a box together with leftover products.  And the consultation thing WOULD have worked if they had an inventory like Birchbox (over 40 products this month) and could actually give people what they wanted.  It seemed like they knew the consultation would just be a waste because if you were going to have consultations, you would make sure you had a VARIETY of inventory to meet the needs of a wide range of customers. One positive thing I can say about them is I wasn't totally dissatisfied by the samples I received, heck, I got a full size Stila primer that I loved in my first box!!  I also loved that brightening Pixi eyeshadow!
Well, at least they knew they were way over their heads.  I wish them luck in the future.

*Or celebrity makeup artist was it?  Either way, I don't care.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 12, 2012)

> *Or celebrity makeup artist was it?Â  Either way, I don't care.


 I agree here...I have a little more respect for the makeup artist because that person will have some experience and some tips to share, but it's not a big enough deal to make me a customer. As to celebrities, I'm getting tired of having them flung into my face; and with rare exceptions most of them who get into a beauty or fragrance line have nothing more to do with it than just pimping out their names.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 12, 2012)

I think Fluttershy's point about this concept needing enormous inventory to back it up is spot on, especially the way they did the consultations. Had the consultations been reversed- here is what we have, let's talk about how it can address your issues- it might have worked.


----------



## xiehan (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I read it that she meant not only are they guys with no experience as female consumers, but that they are guys with no experience in the beauty industry...
> 
> ...


 Yes, that is exactly what I meant, thanks Angie.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It wasn't meant as an insult to men in general, and I agree that some business savvy is indeed important. However, having gone to grad school where I got to know a lot of MBA students and people eager to get into the tech start-up scene... this just seemed all too familiar. I can totally picture the meetings that led up to this company being started (because I've been brought in to several such meetings before). The bottom line is, they are businessmen, they saw how big Birchbox's pie has gotten and wanted a piece of it, despite not being intimately familiar with the beauty industry or the kind of service they would need to provide.


----------



## Wida (Jun 20, 2012)

So, it looks like Sindulge is going to try it again.  I just got an email from them saying that they're re-launching this fall and to refer friends for rewards.   Here is the actual email contents:

"SINDULGE.COM will be relaunching in the fall with a host of exciting features, content,
membership programs, signature video consultations
AND a feature you wont want to miss,
a featured celebrity makeup artist!
*Earn rewards when you tell your friends via Facebook, Twitter or email *
*(using your personalized referral link)*
Start sharing the news now so you can shop with your Sindulge rewards right when we go live!
Simply click the button, enter your email address &amp; share your personal referral link with friends."

Maybe I'll just sit back and watch for a couple of months and see how it goes.  If it looks promising this time around, maybe I'll try it again.  I did love their concept, but they just couldn't pull it off.


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, it looks like Sindulge is going to try it again.  I just got an email from them saying that they're re-launching this fall and to refer friends for rewards.   Here is the actual email contents:
> 
> ...


 I wish them the best. I think they had a really cool concept and every time I had a CS issue, whoever I interacted with was great and friendly, but I do feel as though they jumped the gun when the first launched. They clearly weren't ready, so hopefully working out the kinks over the next few months will give them the chance to successfully launch.


----------



## Wida (Jun 20, 2012)

I totally agree.  Maybe they'll get more brands on board too.  It seems that they were very heavy on the Youngblood Cosmetics line - which is great, but I would have liked a little more variety.


----------



## calexxia (Jun 20, 2012)

I dunno, I found receiving that email to be rather insulting after the experience I had with them.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Jun 21, 2012)

I will not EVER again subscribe to Sindulge. Ever. It was a joke of a company. And this "Revoltuon" they speak of is BS. Save your money and sub to the good and proven subs (Birchbox, Julep, GlossyBox, etc)


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 21, 2012)

The email was full of a lot of bells and whistles but not much new. Wasn't a video consult already an option? And rewards? You can set up points and junk all you want without canceling your entire subscriber base. You can put silver glitter all over Hamburger Helper and it's still just Hamburger Helper.


----------



## Wida (Jun 21, 2012)

Hahaha, the Hamburger Helper comparison made me laugh.  I only got one free month with Sindulge and it was before all of the major issues seemed to happen.  I did get pretty much everything that I said I didn't want, but it was free and I did get my box from them, so I don't have the major complaints that everybody else does.



> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The email was full of a lot of bells and whistles but not much new. Wasn't a video consult already an option? And rewards? You can set up points and junk all you want without canceling your entire subscriber base. You can put silver glitter all over Hamburger Helper and it's still just Hamburger Helper.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jun 21, 2012)

I thought it was funny how they sent out the email, with mistakes and a crazy referral policy.  First of all, this is what came up in my preview part of the email in Gmail -

Use this area to offer a short teaser of your email's content. Text here will show in the preview area of some email clients.

And then the referral part?  Get two people to sign up and you get $5 in credit.  How generous! *sarcastic*

5 people = $15 credit

If you manage to get 20 people to sign up for this unproven startup, you get $100 credit. 

This is also only available to the first 100 referrers.

I, myself, couldn't in good conscience refer people to this company based on their track record.  I'd feel bad for the poor people who might then have to deal with the inconsistencies, double billing, outright lying about things being sent, having to hound the company to get what you ordered, telling them what you absolutely don't want and receiving a bag full of those items, the list goes on and on.

I'll keep my eye on them but I'm not very hopeful.  They must have taken a big hit financially sending out two penny boxes to lots of people.  It's like a train wreck, I don't want to look but I can't help myself.


----------



## mimosette (Jul 20, 2012)

I just sat here and read this whole thread from beginning to end. Highly entertaining.




 

I feel so left out , I don't have any Youngblood Primer !!

I totally would have been one of the ones to join for one penny.

Do you think this company is getting a good bit of their samples from overstock from stores like Target ? My daughter works at Target, and if things don't sell at 50 % clearance, they ship them out to sell to liquidators. Doesn't Target sell the Pixie brand ?

We have a liquidation store here, and the makeup in the bin is always covered in that dust like you said your boxes were....it's dust from spilled or cracked face powder container, shadows, etc.

I don't doubt they have some product from indi companies, but I bet the majority was overstock.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 20, 2012)

Sindulge went under a month or two ago. They had an interesting concept in the consultation thing, but after a while people were getting the feeling that they were shilling for Youngblood, or trolled Norstrom stores on free sample Saturdays; or bought salvaged lots of poor or badly packaged Pixi makeup from stores that were closing or discontinuing the product. I would not have minded the consult thing so much myself, if I felt at all as if they reps were listening to me. For instance, I made it very plain during the consults that I have a fair Caucasian complexion, and my married name they have on record happens to be East Indian. I was consistently receiving products far too dark for my skin tone, as if someone was looking at the invoice and assuming I'm South Asian. There were instances like this, and the fact that sometimes we would receive two or three primers per monthly shipment. In the end it was too much a pain in the behind to be worth the money.


----------

